# WWW.RIDERCHRONICLES.COM



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

WHATCHA THINK?? SUGGESTIONS??


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

LOOKS GOOD TO ME, WHEN IT COMING OUT?


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

both v2 & v3 out end of feb!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

HOW MUCH YOU TAKE SHIPPED FOR BOTH?


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

:biggrin: looks good


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

FOR THE L.I.L. CREW

ALL 3 VIDEOS $35 BONES & $5 BUCKS 2 SHIP!! ALL FRESH 05 06 FOOTAGE :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

so is that 35 shipped :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

C U GUYS IN PHOENIX


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

TIGHT AS FUCK YOU KNOW WHAT YOUR DOING. GOOD JOB IG HOMIE. :thumbsup:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Jan 14 2006, 09:13 PM~4622432
> *TIGHT AS FUCK YOU KNOW WHAT YOUR DOING.  GOOD JOB IG HOMIE.  :thumbsup:
> *



I WOULDNT GO THAT FAR.. WE GETTIN THERE :biggrin:

BRINGIN CALI AND OREGON TOGETHER FOR THIS ONE!!


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

I'll make sure to cop a copy.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

I'm still waiting on my copy


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

40 BONES FOR ALL 3,SAVE ME A SET ILL B ORDERIN EM.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

COOL MY MAN!!!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

need some shirt ideas!! i want the hottest shirts in the northwest :cheesy:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

how bout havin a low on it with riderchronicles on the trunk,or shadowed in the side,


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

dont forget to put Semper Fi on the hood :thumbsup:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

:roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jan 14 2006, 09:56 PM~4622300
> *C U GUYS IN PHOENIX
> *



When are you gonna be in the PHX I wanna buy some DVD's off you


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

i will be in the homysrus booth @LRM or hit me up there by phone
503 997 7188-

thanks bro!!


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

me likey very very much


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

youll like the dvd better!!


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jan 16 2006, 08:09 AM~4632106
> *youll like the dvd better!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

Looks good bro


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

v.2 cover gettin special attention from my boy B A RIDER :thumbsup:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

COVER PHOTOSHOOT THIS WEEKEND!!


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jan 16 2006, 04:54 PM~4635546
> *COVER PHOTOSHOOT THIS WEEKEND!!
> *


OH :0 :0 :0


----------



## homyzrus (Mar 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jan 15 2006, 08:53 AM~4624637
> *i will be in the homysrus booth @LRM or hit me up there by phone
> 503 997 7188-
> 
> ...




so when do we get a sneek peek??

what show's r u coverin this year???

goin to san bernardino???


----------



## homyzrus (Mar 27, 2005)

cover looks tight.
but is this vol 2 or vol 3 cover???

if its 3. where is 2?????


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

ITS COMIN DOG RELEASED THE SAME TIME :biggrin: ITS ON IN PHOENIX


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jan 16 2006, 03:54 PM~4635546
> *COVER PHOTOSHOOT THIS WEEKEND!!
> *


can we get a sneek peek of that?


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

U REALLY GONNA LIKE THEM BIG E-- GOT A COUPLE HOT YOUNGINS FOR THE DVDS FRONT!!


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jan 17 2006, 01:58 PM~4641967
> *U REALLY GONNA LIKE THEM BIG E-- GOT A COUPLE HOT YOUNGINS FOR THE DVDS FRONT!!
> *


sweeeeeeeeeeet! :biggrin:


----------



## Woodside (Dec 10, 2004)

can we at least get a couple pics?


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Woodside_@Jan 17 2006, 02:29 PM~4642309
> *can we at least get a couple pics?
> *


yeah what he said....


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

YOU WILL BROS


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

Man! Vid dont look bad!! Continue On Doin Yo Thing Homie!! See you in march!!  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

what i missed the preview for number 2? ahhh damn


----------



## Woodside (Dec 10, 2004)

just say some fotage of vol 3 its tight can' t wait for the real deal


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ahhh,well that still blows,why do i have to work so much im missin all the good stuff.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

BIG SHOUT OUT TO ELLIE AND SPOKES & JUICE MAGAZINE. JUST GOT THE NEXT ISSUE -LOOKS GOOD!! BOUT TIME WE GET TO SEE SOME TEXAS CARS :biggrin: 
THANK YOU FOR THE OPPORTUNITY FOR THE AD LOOKS GREAT!!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

sounds like bigger biz for ryan congrats.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jan 19 2006, 09:26 PM~4662764
> *sounds like bigger biz for ryan congrats.
> *



HEY DOG WE ALL WINNING WITH IT  
GOT ANOTHER AD COMIN OUT IN SOMETHING TOP SECRET AROUND APRIL


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jan 19 2006, 09:51 PM~4662893
> *HEY DOG WE ALL WINNING WITH IT
> GOT ANOTHER AD COMIN OUT IN SOMETHING TOP SECRET AROUND APRIL
> *


 :0


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

sweet,doin killer homie.


----------



## larrylegend (May 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jan 19 2006, 09:51 PM~4662893
> *HEY DOG WE ALL WINNING WITH IT
> GOT ANOTHER AD COMIN OUT IN SOMETHING TOP SECRET AROUND APRIL
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jan 19 2006, 10:51 PM~4662893
> *HEY DOG WE ALL WINNING WITH IT
> GOT ANOTHER AD COMIN OUT IN SOMETHING TOP SECRET AROUND APRIL
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

you know something we don't know... but i can guess.....


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Jan 20 2006, 11:42 AM~4666882
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> you know something we don't know... but i can guess.....
> *



screw all the guessing and just tell us! :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

"FUNNY THING IS AT THE MOMENT I DON'T!!!! SHIT IVE NEVER HAD A LOWRIDER,,,,,,BUT MY UNCLES CARS ARE LIKE MINES TOO!!!!"-BIG SCOTTY

R C you give a hen vsop...I;ll go to S.D. and take a pic of the apt biulding he lives in...and the number of the bus he rides to work! HAHAHAHAHAHAHA TRUTH HURTS THE MOST


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

be nice


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Jan 20 2006, 02:25 PM~4667838
> *screw all the guessing and just tell us! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

lol,sounds funny yall


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jan 20 2006, 09:13 PM~4670110
> *be nice
> *


OK SORRY HOMIE ILL BE COOL.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

:cheesy: :thumbsdown: :thumbsup:

ITS ALL GOOD - HEY YOU KNOW ME RIGHT?

U EVER KNOWN ME TO LIE BRO? OR AM I THE REAL DEAL?


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

2006 IS GOING TO BE SWEET- I SMELL IT ALREADY


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

EVER HOP YOUR SHIT TO THE POINT BOTH UPPER BALL JOINTS SNAP??? :0


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

that trips me out,then again i have to say ouch whenever i see it.


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jan 21 2006, 12:20 AM~4671905
> *EVER HOP YOUR SHIT TO THE POINT BOTH UPPER BALL JOINTS SNAP???  :0
> *


do you have that on video or does anyone have that on video? i would love to see how that happened! :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

OLD PIC DOG BACK IN LIKE 97


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

still looks trippy though.


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jan 21 2006, 12:48 PM~4674292
> *OLD PIC DOG BACK IN LIKE 97
> *


i still love that pic cause it's so funny


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

anyone got more pics of that up close?


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

WASNT TOO FUNNY AT THE TIME!!! :roflmao: 

300 DOLLAR BREAK-

IM MISS THAT LEAKY OIL TANKER!!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## carmelcandy (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Jan 21 2006, 12:51 PM~4673719
> *do you have that on video or does anyone have that on video? i would love to see how that happened! :biggrin:
> *


 what u talking about lol. hey whats ya all hey ryan. you coming out with a new dvd, will ya send me one?


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

HEY BABY WHATS SHAKEN? HOPE ALLS GO WITH U- COMIN WITH TWO DVDS GIRL!!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ryan you makin me miss being able to drive my olds,t


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

as soon as i get another tranny for it ill be cruisin again


----------



## Woodside (Dec 10, 2004)

isn't that the day you sold it?


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

:dunno: :uh:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

cool man, cant wait


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by carmelcandy_@Jan 22 2006, 06:49 PM~4681997
> *what u talking about lol. hey whats ya all hey ryan. you coming out with a new dvd, will ya send me one?
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

whaddup ryan.


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by carmelcandy_@Jan 22 2006, 03:49 PM~4681997
> *what u talking about lol. hey whats ya all hey ryan. you coming out with a new dvd, will ya send me one?
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 
hey sweetheart........... :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

BLACKCUTTY YOUR DVDS ARE COMIN YOUR WAY :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

waddup rollerzzzz


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

S D IN DA HOUSE!!


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

:thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jan 25 2006, 02:02 PM~4702989
> *waddup rollerzzzz
> *


 :wave: :wave: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

CANT WAIT TILL SPRING


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

u aint the only one homie.


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jan 25 2006, 11:31 PM~4706418
> *u aint the only one homie.
> *


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

whats up onetight87 ?


----------



## larrylegend (May 24, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

waiting patiently to see the new volumes


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

I HOPE U GUYS WILL LIKE EM-

FROM FEEDBACK THIS IS WHATS CHANGING-
NO SLIDE SHOWS- PEOPLE FELT IT WAS BORING I THINK DOWN THE ROAD PEOPLE THAT WERE AT THOSE EVENTS WILL APPERCIATE THEM MORE- I MAY DO SOME HERE AND THERE

MORE SHIT TALKING
TYGHTER TRACKS
MORE LOCATIONS

HIT ME UP WHEN SOMETHINGS GOING DOWN!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

I LIKE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!! REAL TALK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

THANKS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

I got an envelope in the mail from the wwe- i was hoping for some free tickets-



got a 1099 from when they used the car...damn


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)




----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jan 26 2006, 12:43 AM~4706852
> *whats up onetight87 ?
> *


YOU ALREADY KNOW TRYING TO WAIT FOR MY CAR TO GET DONE AND THIS RAIN TO LEAVE FOR AWHILE. WHATS UP WITH YOU HOMIE ? CANT WAIT FOR THIS SEASON TO GET TO KNOEW MORE OF YOU RIDERS ON LIL. RYAN KEEP DOING YOUR THING HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

im just hopin to get the olds on the road soon,


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

ryan hurry up cause football is about to be off and i need something good to watch!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

go hawkssss


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Jan 27 2006, 11:48 AM~4717461
> *ryan hurry up cause football is about to be off and i need something good to watch!
> *


PORN :biggrin:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jan 27 2006, 02:29 PM~4718494
> *PORN  :biggrin:
> *


yeah that sounds great as well. i guess i better grab mrs loriding69 and head to Castle's :biggrin:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Jan 27 2006, 05:20 PM~4718889
> *yeah that sounds great as well. i guess i better grab mrs loriding69 and head to Castle's  :biggrin:
> *


we have a castles here too...LOL


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

time to watch more lowrider videos.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jan 27 2006, 05:29 PM~4718494
> *PORN  :biggrin:
> *


how did I guess you would say that :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

:roflmao:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

even i knew that was comin from tony,.


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)




----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

lol.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

sometimes I wonder about you guys


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

why you wonder about us,blame the rain it keeps us cooped up inside unless we have a shop to work in.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

waddup rhyders street wear see you soon


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jan 29 2006, 10:13 PM~4731172
> *waddup rhyders street wear see you soon
> *


PHX!!! :biggrin:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

PHX :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

fosho


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Jan 29 2006, 10:59 PM~4731399
> *PHX :biggrin:
> *


are you going too?


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

im wishin i could go,but work requires i be there most of the time,the company practically falls apart without me.


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)




----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Jan 30 2006, 01:21 AM~4731942
> *are you going too?
> *


I'mma try to make it


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Jan 30 2006, 04:20 AM~4732846
> *I'mma try to make it
> *


you moved to el paso huh?


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

so what's the latest word on the release big dog?


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

if all goes well finish up v3 by the weekend, v2 on hold due to some schedule issues- Next weekend i should have a first round - they will be on hand in Phoenix


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

so vol 3 will be out before vol 2? which am i on?


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

BOTH HOME BOY- YOUR CARS HOPPIN IN THE FIRST 3 MIN :biggrin: OF ONE


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jan 30 2006, 10:16 AM~4734276
> *if all goes well finish up v3 by the weekend, v2 on hold due to some schedule issues- Next weekend i should have a first round - they will be on hand in Phoenix
> *


Damn release in AZ before the NW  :tears:


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jan 30 2006, 12:27 PM~4734704
> *Damn release in AZ before the NW   :tears:
> *


that's what i was gonna say....


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jan 30 2006, 01:27 PM~4734704
> *Damn release in AZ before the NW   :tears:
> *


SAY IT AINT SO HOMIE ?


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jan 30 2006, 11:27 AM~4734704
> *Damn release in AZ before the NW   :tears:
> *


  

:nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jan 30 2006, 11:22 AM~4734659
> *BOTH HOME BOY- YOUR CARS HOPPIN IN THE FIRST 3 MIN :biggrin: OF ONE
> *


that should get a good laugh! cool


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

3 will be out first, but the CHRONICLES will stay in somewhat CHRONICOLOGIC order- By Chehalis they will all be available- besides you cheap asses wont have to pay shipping.

what did you think the CHRONIC ment ???:dunno: lol


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

AS FOR REPPIN THE NW V3 WILL BE HALF GLADIATOR OR. AND HALF MAJESTICS BBQ CA.- COMBINDING THE WHOLE WESTCOAST

THOSE WHO MISSED THE GLADIATOR SHOW- THE JENDAS DID A BANG UP JOB PUTTIN IT TOGETHER- SO ITS A LIL SOMETHIN FOR THEM TOO- I THINK YOU GUYS WILL LIKE IT!!!!!


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Jan 30 2006, 08:03 AM~4733100
> *you moved to el paso huh?
> *


yepperz :biggrin: 

nice latinas with big butts


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jan 30 2006, 01:41 PM~4735705
> *AS FOR REPPIN THE NW V3 WILL BE HALF GLADIATOR OR. AND HALF MAJESTICS BBQ CA.- COMBINDING THE WHOLE WESTCOAST
> 
> THOSE WHO MISSED THE GLADIATOR SHOW- THE JENDAS DID A BANG UP JOB PUTTIN IT TOGETHER- SO ITS A LIL SOMETHIN FOR THEM TOO-  I THINK YOU GUYS WILL LIKE IT!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

where has the jendas been lately?


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Jan 30 2006, 03:15 PM~4736490
> *where has the jendas been lately?
> *


they taking a break. chris is building a big body i think and paul still building hoppers as far as i know!


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Jan 30 2006, 06:21 PM~4736552
> *they taking a break. chris is building a big body i think and paul still building hoppers as far as i know!
> *


 :0 that lil boy is doing some big things


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

yeah he is.


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

Can I smoke with yall?


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Jan 30 2006, 07:32 PM~4737585
> *Can I smoke with yall?
> *


 :0


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Jan 30 2006, 05:32 PM~4737597
> *:0
> *


heya baybee :wave:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Jan 30 2006, 07:37 PM~4737651
> *Heya baybee  :wave:
> *


Hey mijo, how are you ?


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

Purdy okay mija... better not go loosing my number again neither :angry:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Jan 30 2006, 07:39 PM~4737677
> *Purdy okay mija... better not go loosing my number again neither  :angry:
> *


Sorry, sorry...It wont happen again


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Jan 30 2006, 03:15 PM~4736490
> *where has the jendas been lately?
> *


I saw them last night good people for sure


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Jan 30 2006, 05:40 PM~4737680
> *Sorry, sorry...It wont happen again
> *


Its all good chica


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Jan 30 2006, 07:54 PM~4737792
> *Its all good chica
> *


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jan 30 2006, 05:52 PM~4737775
> *I saw them last night good people for sure
> *


I seen all you last night too, and I seen what Big Tony got brought :0


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Jan 30 2006, 07:59 PM~4737832
> *I seen all you last night too, and I seen what Big Tony got brought  :0
> *


speaking of BIGTONY...gotta love his myspace icon LOL


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Jan 30 2006, 06:02 PM~4737860
> *speaking of BIGTONY...gotta love his myspace icon LOL
> *


Thanks  :biggrin: what i got brought looks TIGHT huh B A


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jan 30 2006, 08:49 PM~4738270
> *Thanks    :biggrin: what i got brought looks TIGHT  huh B A
> *


LOL i laugh everytime I look at my "my friends" and i see your Icon


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Jan 30 2006, 06:55 PM~4738314
> *LOL i laugh everytime I look at my "my friends" and i see your Icon
> *


 :biggrin: i like that pic too LOL i need mor epics liek that you know any one that wants to pose with me    :biggrin:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jan 30 2006, 09:19 PM~4738542
> *:biggrin:  i like that pic too LOL i need mor epics liek that you know any one that wants to pose with me        :biggrin:
> *


sure thing ill ship you one of my models...express mail even


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Jan 30 2006, 07:20 PM~4738550
> *sure thing ill ship you one of my models...express mail even
> *


 :0 :0 :0    :biggrin:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jan 30 2006, 09:29 PM~4738673
> *:0  :0  :0        :biggrin:
> *


lol


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jan 30 2006, 08:52 PM~4737775
> *I saw them last night good people for sure
> *


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

wadda up??? :biggrin:


----------



## WHITEPAC_ (Jan 30, 2006)

big scotty says your a bitch
i believe him


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

you dont know someone but you insist on talkin about em,your stupid,lookin forward to v2 and v3 homie,and tony i didnt know you had a myspace also,.look me up the same name as here,.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WHITEPAC__@Jan 30 2006, 10:57 PM~4740060
> *big scotty says your a bitch
> i believe him
> *



THANKS :dunno: DO YOU BELIEVE ALL JANITORS YOU KICK IT WITH?


----------



## WHITEPAC_ (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jan 31 2006, 12:09 AM~4740125
> *THANKS :dunno: DO YOU BELIEVE ALL JANITORS YOU KICK IT WITH?
> *


sure do
:cheesy:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

GETTIN JIGGY WID IT


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:roflmao:


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

ANOTHER FUCKIN HATER. JUMP ON THE BAN WAGON. WHERE IS YOUR CAR ?
ALL THATS RIGHT JANITORS CANT AFFORD A CAR !


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:roflmao:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Jan 30 2006, 11:15 PM~4740157
> *ANOTHER FUCKIN HATER. JUMP ON THE BAN WAGON. WHERE IS YOUR CAR ?
> ALL THATS RIGHT JANITORS CANT AFFORD A CAR !
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jan 30 2006, 11:09 PM~4740125
> *THANKS :dunno: DO YOU BELIEVE ALL JANITORS YOU KICK IT WITH?
> *


JANITOR?????????? AT LEAST I CAN BUY A BIG BOTTLE HENNESSY FOR WALLY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

Whitepac is a bitch, no other statement at this time shall be given


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

where the fuck is all this damn drama coming from. who the fuck is whitepac and what does he drive? we are suppose to be a family or riders and yall sound like a bunch of punks fighting over some ass! all this shit needs to be nipped in the bud and stopped.

alright i'm through venting.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

he's the tupac of his crew, but he's still a bitch on lay it low


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Jan 31 2006, 03:26 PM~4744312
> *he's the tupac of his crew, but he's still a bitch on lay it low
> *


ooooooooooooooooooook


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Jan 31 2006, 12:12 PM~4742944
> *JANITOR??????????  AT LEAST I CAN BUY A BIG BOTTLE HENNESSY FOR WALLY!!!!!!!!!
> *


IF I WASNT CHROMING AND POWDER COATING I COULD TOO- WALLY NOT GETTIN THE BOTTLE TILL HE SENDS ME PICS OF YOUR SHIT BOX

HOWS YOUR CAR :uh:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

I see I aint miss too much


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

as usual


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

so what's the name of this soap opera?


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jan 31 2006, 04:12 PM~4744714
> *IF I WASNT CHROMING AND POWDER COATING I COULD TOO- WALLY NOT GETTIN THE BOTTLE TILL HE SENDS ME PICS OF YOUR SHIT BOX
> 
> HOWS YOUR CAR :uh:
> *


IT'S WELL HOW'S YOURS?


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

REAR GETTING POWDER COATED AND FINISHIN RACK THIS WEEKEND-
--SCOTTY HOW IS NICKS CAR COMIN ALONG DOWN THERE?


LEAD FREE 93 SINGLE POPS :biggrin:


----------



## BIG-COTTON (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Feb 1 2006, 12:56 PM~4751559
> *REAR GETTING POWDER COATED AND FINISHIN RACK THIS WEEKEND-
> --SCOTTY HOW IS NICKS CAR COMIN ALONG DOWN THERE?
> LEAD FREE 93 SINGLE POPS :biggrin:
> *


ASK NICK


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

lost


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

me too


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

ok ummmmmm me 3 i guess.........


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ryan that aint funny me no like being lost. :thumbsdown:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 2 2006, 09:23 PM~4762625
> *ryan that aint funny me no like being lost. :thumbsdown:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:thumbsdown:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

LOST??


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

since I'm always lost I guess it wont hurt to be out the loop


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

you lost us homie.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

:tears:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

keep ya head up dawg.


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

some are just in that kinda position... with the need to know...... :roflmao:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Feb 3 2006, 10:40 AM~4767095
> *some are just in that kinda position... with the need to know...... :roflmao:
> *


hey i have a security clearance so i need to know....... :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Feb 3 2006, 01:50 PM~4767166
> *hey i have a security clearance so i need to know....... :biggrin:
> *


me too, SPILL IT :angry:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Feb 3 2006, 11:14 AM~4767392
> *me too, SPILL IT :angry:
> *


mine is higher than yours...... :twak: so you don't need to know..... :biggrin:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Feb 3 2006, 02:21 PM~4767458
> *mine is higher than yours...... :twak: so you don't need to know..... :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: pinche army rats :angry:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Feb 3 2006, 11:25 AM~4767490
> *:angry: pinche army rats :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

and that's ex-army i work for the navy now! so i have even higher than what i had when i was in the army! :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

LOL


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

lol :biggrin:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Feb 3 2006, 04:12 PM~4768312
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> and that's ex-army i work for the navy now! so i have even higher than what i had when i was in the army! :biggrin:
> *


Navy :thumbsdown:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Feb 3 2006, 08:43 PM~4771641
> *Navy :thumbsdown:
> *


hey i just work for them i didn't say i was in the navy.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Feb 4 2006, 12:32 AM~4772012
> *hey i just work for them i didn't say i was in the navy.
> *


just as bad :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

not in this,


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

what he said


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

im stayin out


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

thats what i was sayin homie.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

yeah what they said


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Feb 3 2006, 10:30 PM~4772460
> *just as bad :biggrin:
> *


a job is a job bro and speaking of that i also work for the Marine Corp so now what do you have to say?


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jan 30 2006, 06:49 PM~4738270
> *Thanks    :biggrin: what i got brought looks TIGHT  huh B A
> *


Looks hella good cant wait to see it put together


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

WHAT UP BA !!


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

Yall better quit fucking with my boy Ryan too... pinche ass clowns :uh:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

JOIN THE RYAN HATERS CLUB NOW!!!! LOL


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

As soon as my boys get out we got your back homie lol


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

yall know i aint on the haters club.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

GLAD TO CALL YOU MY FRIEND FOR REAL- BIG THANGS FOR TEAM CHRONIC :biggrin:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Feb 4 2006, 12:45 PM~4774676
> *a job is a job bro and speaking of that i also work for the Marine Corp so now what do you have to say?
> *


I OWN YOUR ASS :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

lol


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Feb 4 2006, 08:52 PM~4778558
> *I OWN YOUR ASS :biggrin:
> *


no mother fucker i own your ass. let me just run this abbreviation passed you. NMCI

yes as a network admin/pc tech so i own your ass!

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Feb 5 2006, 01:46 AM~4779370
> *no mother fucker i own your ass. let me just run this abbreviation passed you. NMCI
> 
> yes as a network admin/pc tech so i own your ass!
> ...


let me run this by you, CIVILIAN

so I pay your salary, so I own your ass


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Feb 4 2006, 10:51 PM~4779396
> *let me run this by you, CIVILIAN
> 
> so I pay your salary, so I own your ass
> *


let me run this by you jar head i run, mantain, and can put porn on your desktop. enough said........




























































devildawg you a fool bro. it will definitely be good to meet your ass at the bbq. :thumbsup:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Feb 5 2006, 01:54 AM~4779417
> *let me run this by you jar head i run, mantain, and can put porn on your desktop. enough said........
> devildawg you a fool bro. it will definitely be good to meet your ass at the bbq. :thumbsup:
> *


cant wait to meet a lot of you :thumbsup:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

both good peeps


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

you're good peeps too Ryan


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Feb 5 2006, 05:48 AM~4780186
> *you're good peeps too Ryan
> *


sometimes he is  :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Feb 5 2006, 07:33 AM~4780473
> *sometimes he is    :biggrin:
> *




ILL BE GOOD IN PHOENIX :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ryan good ppls in my book.:thumbsup:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

AWWW IM BLUSHING----- THANKS PEOPLE 4 REAL


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

yup no problem.


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Feb 5 2006, 10:10 AM~4780569
> *ILL BE GOOD IN PHOENIX :biggrin:
> *


yeah....probably not


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

LOL


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

i aint makin it to phx so sorry yall aint gonna get to see what im like there.


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 5 2006, 11:25 AM~4780885
> *i aint makin it to phx so sorry yall aint gonna get to see what im like there.
> *


me and ryan will drink a round for you


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Feb 5 2006, 12:30 PM~4780912
> *me and ryan will drink a round for you
> *


nice Deville, who's that sexy chicanita standing in front of it?


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Feb 5 2006, 11:35 AM~4780941
> *nice Deville, who's that sexy chicanita standing in front of it?
> *


which picture? cause i think you mean my fleetwood


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Feb 5 2006, 12:38 PM~4780961
> *which picture? cause i think you mean my fleetwood
> *


I didnt notice the car, just the girl really :biggrin:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Feb 5 2006, 11:42 AM~4780981
> *I didnt notice the car, just the girl really :biggrin:
> *


thats one of my models.

[attachmentid=449856]


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Feb 5 2006, 12:44 PM~4780991
> *thats one of my models.
> 
> [attachmentid=449856]
> *


hook your mijo up :biggrin:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Feb 5 2006, 11:46 AM~4781003
> *hook your mijo up :biggrin:
> *


LOL are you going to phoenix?


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Feb 5 2006, 12:48 PM~4781012
> *LOL are you going to phoenix?
> *


I'm sure I can make a stop through, especially if you'll be there


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Feb 5 2006, 11:50 AM~4781026
> *I'm sure I can make a stop through, especially if you'll be there
> *


i think im going to bring her with me..i'll introduce you two


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Feb 5 2006, 12:52 PM~4781051
> *i think im going to bring her with me..i'll introduce you two
> *


YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY :biggrin: :biggrin: 

dont let no other vato within 50 feet until I meet her


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Feb 5 2006, 11:57 AM~4781096
> *YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> dont let no other vato within 50 feet until I meet her
> *


that might be hard, but ill try


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Feb 5 2006, 01:03 PM~4781161
> *that might be hard, but ill try
> *


nevermind, leave her at home

I'll take you instead


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Feb 5 2006, 09:30 AM~4780912
> *me and ryan will drink a round for you
> *


UUUU KNNOOOWWW


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Feb 5 2006, 12:08 PM~4781208
> *nevermind, leave her at home
> 
> I'll take you instead
> *


my car would get jealous...cause i married my cadillac a long time ago


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Feb 5 2006, 12:08 PM~4781209
> *UUUU KNNOOOWWW
> *


i'll buy the first the round even


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Feb 5 2006, 01:13 PM~4781255
> *my car would get jealous...cause i married my cadillac a long time ago
> *


dont worry, I'll share you :biggrin:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Feb 5 2006, 12:15 PM~4781274
> *dont worry, I'll share you :biggrin:
> *


but i dont know if my car will


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Feb 5 2006, 01:25 PM~4781320
> *but i dont know if my car will
> *


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Feb 5 2006, 12:30 PM~4781344
> *
> *


sorry :biggrin:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Feb 5 2006, 01:30 PM~4781346
> *sorry  :biggrin:
> *


it's ok, I know you'll take care of me one way or another :biggrin:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Feb 5 2006, 12:34 PM~4781368
> *it's ok, I know you'll take care of me one way or another :biggrin:
> *


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

lookin good sweetie :biggrin:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Feb 5 2006, 03:00 PM~4782260
> *lookin good sweetie :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

SUP MAN,


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 6 2006, 05:30 PM~4790315
> *SUP MAN,
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

sup lux


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 6 2006, 09:07 PM~4791883
> *sup lux
> *


check your myspace


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

I feel so left out :tears:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 2 2006, 07:23 PM~4762625
> *ryan that aint funny me no like being lost. :thumbsdown:
> *


LIKE HIS HAIRLINE?


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

here we go again-- will we be seeing you in Phoenix Scotty?


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

I WILL TAKE THAT AS A NO AS USUAL SCOTTY HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

HOW IS THE DVD COMING ALONG ?


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

can we have peace for 1 page?


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

THAT WOULD BE NICE!!


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Feb 7 2006, 08:41 PM~4799631
> *HOW IS THE DVD COMING ALONG ?
> *


yeah what he said


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

HAD A SMALL SET BACK -FINISHING ONE UP ON THE WEEKEND!!!


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Feb 8 2006, 07:53 AM~4802190
> *HAD A SMALL SET BACK -FINISHING ONE UP ON THE WEEKEND!!!
> *


so what's the new release date bro?


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Feb 7 2006, 09:16 PM~4799953
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Feb 6 2006, 02:07 PM~4789627
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Feb 6 2006, 08:16 PM~4791954
> *check your myspace
> *


 :biggrin: will do


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

once again, LEFT OUT :tears:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

:tears: :biggrin:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Feb 7 2006, 09:03 PM~4799828
> *can we have peace for 1 page?
> *


PEACE


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

PEACE


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

PEACE


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

PEACE


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

PEACE


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

PEACE


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

PEACE


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

PEACE


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

PEACE


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

PEACE


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

PEACE


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

PEACE


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

PEACE


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

fuckin Navy rats :twak:

we love our military :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

PEACE :biggrin:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Feb 8 2006, 03:32 PM~4805375
> *fuckin Navy rats :twak:
> 
> we love our military :biggrin:
> *


Yeah fucking navy rats........... :biggrin:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 8 2006, 03:33 PM~4805385
> *PEACE :biggrin:
> *


copy cat.......... :cheesy:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Feb 8 2006, 06:35 PM~4805400
> *Yeah fucking navy rats........... :biggrin:
> *


*SEMPER FI 2K6*


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Feb 8 2006, 03:39 PM~4805426
> *SEMPER FI 2K6
> *


ummmmm okay...........yeah


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Feb 8 2006, 04:38 PM~4805420
> *copy cat.......... :cheesy:
> *


just helpin there be PEACE for at least one page. 

:biggrin:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Feb 8 2006, 06:44 PM~4805466
> *ummmmm okay...........yeah
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

TTT


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

WE GONNA MAKE THIS ONE VOL.2

VOL. 3 WILL CONTAIN AZ FOOTAGE IN MARCH

HAD A LITTLE CRASH, BUT UP AND RUNNING AGAIN!! :twak:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Feb 11 2006, 07:05 PM~4828992
> *WE GONNA MAKE THIS ONE VOL.2
> 
> VOL. 3 WILL CONTAIN AZ FOOTAGE IN MARCH
> ...


hurry up bro my dvd player is getting hungry!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

and i cant wait to see the new volume and start rebuildin my collection ryan.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Feb 11 2006, 10:44 PM~4829152
> *hurry up bro my dvd player is getting hungry!
> *


you aint never lied about that one :thumbsup:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

its comin dogs- just wanna come correct!!!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

i aint rushin ya homie,ima just look into gettin my copy at chehalis.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

FO SHO


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

indeed homie indeed,


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Feb 11 2006, 09:39 PM~4829856
> *its comin dogs- just wanna come correct!!!
> *


like the old saying go...................come correct or don't come at all..............so do your thang bro


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

uffin:

yo Ryan I'mma hit you tomorrow about picnic related bullshit :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ima let him talk to you,he keeps confusing me.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

you're confused already Kevin, you was born that way


----------



## larrylegend (May 24, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:biggrin: got me there.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Feb 12 2006, 02:23 AM~4831527
> *you're confused already Kevin, you was born that way
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

hey Ryan I'mma give you a call later today :wave:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

day off,ahh screw it ima work in the shop to see about makin some more money,its rainin again.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Feb 12 2006, 02:23 AM~4831527
> *you're confused already Kevin, you was born that way
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Feb 13 2006, 07:46 AM~4838303
> *hey Ryan I'mma give you a call later today :wave:
> *


BLACK AND wHITE LOVE AT ITS FINEST!!!!!!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

AND WE GOT CARS TOO


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

WHERE'S MY 100 BUCKS LIAR!!!!!!!!


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

not this shit again............. :twak:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

WHY DO I OWE YOU A HUNDRED DOLLARS???


I DIDNT HAVE YOU CLEAN ANYTHING???

ONLY TRUTH HERE DEPUTY DOG


----------



## Woodside (Dec 10, 2004)

where's my copy of RC2????? is there a lay away plan?


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

YOUR BABY IS A BEAUTY CISCO!!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

indeed that baby is a cutie,and plz tell me that the whole crap with yall 2 aint startin again,scotty go scrub a toilet,and ryan go do whatever movie makers do,


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

FUCK DOG IM TRYING


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

i hear ya man,whats new with the new hopper if i can ask?


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

LOOKIN LOVELY REAR-END DONE, BATTERY RACK IN!


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Feb 13 2006, 10:56 PM~4844428
> *LOOKIN LOVELY REAR-END DONE, BATTERY RACK IN!
> *


post some pics bro


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

NO WAY DOG- BUSTIN OUT IN CHEHALIS :biggrin:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

*Semper Fi C.C. NorthWest Picnic & Hop*</span>

AUGUST 12TH, 2006
10:00A.M. - 6:00P.M.
RAINIER VISTA COMMUNITY PARK
LACEY, WASHINGTON


*HOP CLASSES*

Single Pump $300.00
Double Pump $300.00


*HIGHLIGHTS*

3 Legged Race between clubs
Potato Sack Race between clubs
Tug of War between clubs
Raffles throughout the day


<span style=\'color:red\'>*FREE ADMISSION ~ FAMILY ENVIRONMENT ~ FREE DRINKS*


*For More Information, Contact:*

Brandan @ 630-430-5495
Kevin @ 360-359-8616
[email protected]
www.semperficc.i8.com


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

LOOKS GOOD FELLAS


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Feb 14 2006, 06:49 PM~4849956
> *NO WAY DOG- BUSTIN OUT IN CHEHALIS :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: 
not sure yet but the lac may not be there.


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Feb 15 2006, 01:23 AM~4852023
> *Semper Fi C.C. NorthWest Picnic & Hop</span>
> 
> AUGUST 12TH, 2006
> ...




is this still a BYOG?


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Feb 15 2006, 10:28 AM~4852953
> *is this still a BYOG?
> *


no, we allotted more money to cover food :thumbsup:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Feb 15 2006, 05:13 PM~4856130
> *no, we allotted more money to cover food :thumbsup:
> *


sounds good


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

are you going to put any video previews on your website?


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

YES IN A WEEK OR SO


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Feb 15 2006, 08:40 PM~4856329
> *sounds good
> *


get at me squid helper :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ok now i need a migrane pill


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

man now whats wrong with you


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

all the normal stress piled on shitty weather.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

yeah bad weather sucks :thumbsdown:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

gettin cold as hell


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Feb 16 2006, 01:06 AM~4858479
> *get at me squid helper :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

been there done it all. just trying to help the homie out anyway i can. if ya need to talk kevin has my #.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Feb 16 2006, 10:41 AM~4859410
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> been there done it all. just trying to help the homie out anyway i can. if ya need to talk kevin has my #.
> *


cool man :thumbsup:

will you guys be there :dunno:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Feb 16 2006, 07:48 AM~4859441
> *cool man :thumbsup:
> 
> will you guys be there :dunno:
> *


oh yeah and depending on what hoppers show i might even get a lil hop on(yes i said lil due to the fact that my lac is not a hopper).


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

CLEAN BIG BODY HITTIN OVER 20 INCHES ON 3 BATTERIES IS COOL WITH ME.-BUT BUMP THAT SHIT UP THIS YEAR DOG


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

Talked to Killa and Scare this morning.We gonna be chillin next weekend out here in CALI,BUT Ill be up in P-town this summer 4-sho!
MARK THAT AND HOLD ME TO IT!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

REAL RIDER TALK - CANT WAIT DOG- WE COMING DOWN THERE 2 FOR DA BANQUET TO KICK IT WITH THE BIG BOYZ OF BIG I


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Feb 16 2006, 01:44 PM~4861506
> *CLEAN BIG BODY HITTIN OVER 20 INCHES ON 3 BATTERIES IS COOL WITH ME.-BUT BUMP THAT SHIT UP THIS YEAR DOG
> *


thanks for the comment big dogg.
that's the plan to put more but it want be much. it's more for show not for the pits. But you know me i aint scared to put it out there.


----------



## BIG-COTTON (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Feb 16 2006, 02:52 PM~4861560
> *Talked to Killa and Scare this morning.We gonna be chillin next weekend out here in CALI,BUT Ill be up in P-town this summer 4-sho!
> MARK THAT AND HOLD ME TO IT!
> *


l_O_l


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

good bring scottie with you


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

sounds good loridin,and good to hear things is goin well for ya man,just keep ya head up.

ryan you still competin with that janitor.


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

thats what im thinkin droopy,.


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

:dunno:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

that too at times,but i know ryan knows what hes doin also,so i have faith in him,as per janitors well thats a different story,


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 16 2006, 11:40 PM~4865172
> *that too at times,but i know ryan knows what hes doin also,so i have faith in him,as per janitors well thats a different story,
> *


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

900K A YEAR JANITOR LOL


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

lol whassup homie,


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

THE PMS I M GETTIN ABOUT SCOTTIE ARE GOLD FAMILY


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

Scotty won the gold medal in the Janitor Olympics :dunno:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Feb 16 2006, 11:57 PM~4865268
> *Scotty won the gold medal in the Janitor Olympics :dunno:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

JUST MISSED THE BRONZE IN THE SPECIAL OLYMPICS- NOT BAD FOR HAVING 3 COMPETITORS STICK TO SCRUBBIN


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:roflmao:


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

:0


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

whats that look for droopy?


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 17 2006, 12:12 AM~4865360
> *whats that look for droopy?
> *


Thats fucked up


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

NAH THATS ME TELLIN HIM THAT IT WAS AMAZIN I WAS IN HERE BEFOR HE WAS.JUST ME BEING ME WITHIN THE CC.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

WOO HOO


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

even he knows thats how i am,


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 17 2006, 12:20 AM~4865427
> *NAH THATS ME TELLIN HIM THAT IT WAS AMAZIN I WAS IN HERE BEFOR HE WAS.JUST ME BEING ME WITHIN THE CC.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

typo,i was amazed i was in here befor him,then again you would have to know how much i work for that to be understandable.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

vengence is a hustler


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

ok


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

i hustle jobs for the shop when im at a call and notice somethin that aint right,im gettin good at that,


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

all part of being roadside assistance and havin customers feel free to ask a question,


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)




----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

yup


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

fuck customers


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

nope they make it possible for me to build low low.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

shoot them and steal their tax returns :thumbsup:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:thumbsdown:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

:tears:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 17 2006, 01:12 AM~4865360
> *whats that look for droopy?
> *


Cause you are silly looking.


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Feb 17 2006, 08:27 AM~4867418
> *Cause you are silly looking.
> 
> 
> ...


now that's not a nice thing to say about someone.


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Feb 17 2006, 10:34 AM~4867479
> *now that's not a nice thing to say about someone.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Feb 17 2006, 11:27 AM~4867418
> *Cause you are silly looking.
> 
> 
> ...


:angry:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

its psta and vengence going at it now!!! :biggrin:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

vengence wins hands down homie :thumbsup:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

awwww another love battle.......aint that cute


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Feb 17 2006, 01:09 PM~4868409
> *vengence wins hands down homie :thumbsup:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 
ok


----------



## BIG-COTTON (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Feb 16 2006, 11:57 PM~4865268
> *Scotty won the gold medal in the Janitor Olympics :dunno:
> *


NAH SUICIDE PREVENTION


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG-COTTON_@Feb 17 2006, 12:30 PM~4868807
> *NAH SUICIDE PREVENTION
> *



PLEASE KILL YOUR SELF DO US ALL A FAVOR :cheesy: 

WHERES CHENEY AT - DOES HE HUNT PIGEONS TOO?


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Feb 17 2006, 11:01 AM~4868068
> *its psta and vengence going at it now!!! :biggrin:
> *


i think not,i was actually just screwin around and it was cold in that shop,so it made for a ok photo,a better one of me.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

WHY DID THE COLD MAKE A DIFFERENCE- ?

YOU LOOK BETTER WHEN YOUR NIPPLES ARE HARD ? HAHAHA :cheesy:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Feb 17 2006, 09:26 PM~4871013
> *WHY DID THE COLD MAKE A DIFFERENCE- ?
> 
> YOU LOOK BETTER WHEN YOUR NIPPLES ARE HARD ? HAHAHA :cheesy:
> *


 :uh: dont ask, dont tell :uh:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

i just take better pictures when cold,nipples have nothin to do with that,i was lookin mad cuz i was grittin my teeth,and poppin knuckles at the same time.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

:biggrin: :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Feb 17 2006, 09:27 AM~4867418
> *Cause you are silly looking.
> 
> 
> ...


LOL :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

lol


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 20 2006, 12:36 AM~4885507
> *lol
> *


Are you king of the smurfs?


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

me yup


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 20 2006, 12:40 AM~4885523
> *me yup
> *


So you are a hyper, white smurf.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

lol smartass


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 20 2006, 12:45 AM~4885543
> *lol smartass
> *


Don't hate cause I'm smart.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

i aint hatin.


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

hyper white smurf


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

yall know it
:thumbsup:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

:roflmao:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

lovers i take it..........








j/p


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Feb 20 2006, 10:31 AM~4886911
> *lovers i take it..........
> j/p
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

lol nah we just part of the night crew,


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

oooooooooooooooooooooooo k


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

so what happened to the jenda's? they still around. :dunno:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@Feb 22 2006, 06:23 PM~4905418
> *so what happened to the jenda's? they still around. :dunno:
> *


yeah they are still around.


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

are they coming out this year?


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

i don't think so. chris may bring out something but as for the jenda's as a whole i don't think so. but i could be wrong........


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

i heard that they are bringing 5 cars and one is going to be a standing up car. i thought they did not like standing up cars in the nw. that was suppose to be a cali thing?


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@Feb 22 2006, 06:54 PM~4905737
> *i heard that they are bringing 5 cars and one is going to be a standing up car. i thought they did not like standing up cars in the nw. that was suppose to be a cali thing?
> *


It is a cali thing and should stay there NW builds hoppers not standers


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Feb 22 2006, 09:53 PM~4906350
> *It is a cali thing and should stay there NW builds hoppers not standers
> *


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

puro u sound worried dog :biggrin:


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

well there should be some nice single pumps coming out this year hittin hard. maybe we will get to see big timers radical hopper this year.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

its gonna be a good year bro!!!


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@Feb 22 2006, 08:25 PM~4906702
> *well there should be some nice single pumps coming out this year hittin hard. maybe we will get to see big timers radical hopper this year.
> *


Alot of us are waiting to see that car it look super clean on film and that color is tight i want to see it in person hopefully this year will be calmer and less stressed or tension and get back to whats its about the fun not about the trouphy or the win


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

yeah it looks like a nice car. but is it going to stand up or what is it going to do. we are not worried, its just that people hate when we bring a radical, but when someone else brings one its all good.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@Feb 22 2006, 08:35 PM~4906827
> *yeah it looks like a nice car. but is it going to stand up or what is it going to do. we are not worried, its just that people hate when we bring a radical, but when someone else brings one its all good.
> *


Well i dont think there car is gunna stand and most your cars are exebition only since they dont meet the rules ie shocks the impala and cutlass didnt sit down low enough from what i remember i dont think you have ever let your trunks be inspected etc etc all part of the rules


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

might be a couple sleepers too


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

the wagon lays to the floor and it is single pump doing high 70's


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

ITS ALL GOIN ON TAPE- :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@Feb 22 2006, 08:53 PM~4907059
> *the wagon lays to the floor and it is single pump doing high 70's
> *


Yes but doesnt it have chains??? has it ever been inspected to make sure it meets the rules??? and i thought it did 65" at the gladiator show didnt it???


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

its on the licks and tricks video vol.2


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@Feb 22 2006, 08:57 PM~4907109
> *its on the licks and tricks video vol.2
> *


Yes but doesnt it have chains??? has it ever been inspected to make sure it meets the rules??? and i thought it did 65" at the gladiator show didnt it???


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

well see happens this year there might some surprises


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@Feb 22 2006, 09:09 PM~4907288
> *well see happens this year there might some surprises
> *


Shocks and meet the rules :0 :0 :0


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Feb 22 2006, 08:53 PM~4906350
> *It is a cali thing and should stay there NW builds hoppers not standers
> *


ok so i may be a lil on the drunk side,but as far as im concerned.the standers are not true hoppers,if you can get your car to stand thats one thing no disrespect or nothin,but a true hopper in my opinion is somethin that keeps hoppin and dont just stand up,a radical is somethin different if it stands then that means that it is somethin that is somethin that is puttin out big inches and could put out more if there wasnt the hazard of rollin the car over.as i would hate to see a car roll over knowin the hard work put into a car of that standards without buildin one of my own i have looked and seen the results of what it takes and heard paul talk about what it takes to build somethin that meets the requirements to build a quality radical hopper at the last chehalis show,in which i met brany also.


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Feb 22 2006, 09:55 PM~4907086
> *ITS ALL GOIN ON TAPE-  :biggrin:
> *



but when is the tape commin out?? vol 2???? you better hurry and bust them out.
otherwise you are goin to be sellin your vol 1 at the booth..... :biggrin: 

give us the release date.

mine is march 5th  

give me a holla, actually finish your dvd then give me a holla.

serj :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

MARCH 5TH DOG WITH THE FUCHEEZ FAMILY!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Feb 22 2006, 09:00 PM~4907142
> *Yes but doesnt it have chains??? has it ever been inspected to make sure it meets the rules??? and i thought it did 65" at the gladiator show didnt it???
> *


OURS DON'T STAND BIG-T!!!!!!!!!


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

wassup :wave:


----------



## Woodside (Dec 10, 2004)

chains-no chains ; show rules-for the streets lets just get the owners on the switch


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

SILENCE KILLS PEOPLE.......................................................................... 

:biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Woodside_@Feb 23 2006, 01:05 PM~4911770
> *chains-no chains ; show rules-for the streets lets just get the owners on the switch
> *



THANKS WOODSIDE-
YOU JUST GAVE SCOOTIE SOMTHIN TO DO-

A NEW PICTURE OF ME TO POST 1000 TIMES :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Feb 23 2006, 02:38 PM~4912522
> *:biggrin:
> THANKS WOODSIDE-
> YOU JUST GAVE SCOOTIE SOMTHIN TO DO-
> ...



WHEN WAS THAT 95???


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

WHAT UP JENDAS- WE SEE YOU!!!


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Feb 22 2006, 08:53 PM~4907057
> *might be a couple sleepers too
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Feb 23 2006, 01:31 PM~4912013
> *SILENCE KILLS PEOPLE..........................................................................
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


hi mom
:wave:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Feb 23 2006, 04:31 PM~4912013
> *SILENCE KILLS PEOPLE..........................................................................
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


:wave:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

whassup brandy


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

Hello everybody, just kickin it. Having a great time with my newest project, don't ask you all will see it at chehalis :biggrin: ............OH AND FOR THE INQUIRING MINDS it's NOT A STANDER.......  Much Love to you all


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Feb 16 2006, 10:46 PM~4865198
> *900K A YEAR JANITOR LOL
> *


BETTER THAN A 24K SECRETARY!!!!!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

NOT ME HOME BOY I MAKE MORE THAN THAT--AND IT AINT BITCH WORK SO U ADMITTING FINALLY WHAT U DO


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

would you two like some marital counseling? I could hook it up


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

DID YOU AND BRANDY JENDA HAVE A NICE TALK SCOOTIE HAHAHAHAHHAHAHA


GOTCHA AGAIN


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

so much anger and hate, just fight and get it over with

50 bucks says both never show up :dunno:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

HE AINT ON MY MIND


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Feb 24 2006, 01:38 PM~4919923
> *HE AINT ON MY MIND
> *


WHEN THAT 3RD VOL. COMMIN OUT AND HOW DO U GET UR HANDS ON ONE?


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MIVLIFE_@Feb 24 2006, 02:40 PM~4919940
> *WHEN THAT 3RD VOL. COMMIN OUT AND HOW DO U GET UR HANDS ON ONE?
> *


comes out soon, hopefully within the next 2 weeks


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Feb 24 2006, 11:32 AM~4919866
> *DID YOU AND BRANDY JENDA HAVE A NICE TALK SCOOTIE HAHAHAHAHHAHAHA
> GOTCHA AGAIN
> *


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Feb 24 2006, 02:53 PM~4920023
> *
> *


:wave:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

DEBUT VOL 2 MARCH 5TH IN PHX- PM ME DOG TO GET ONE SENT YOUR WAY!! V.3 IN A COUPLE MONTHES!!!


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Feb 24 2006, 02:10 PM~4920070
> *DEBUT VOL 2 MARCH 5TH IN PHX- PM ME DOG TO GET ONE SENT YOUR WAY!! V.3 IN A COUPLE MONTHES!!!
> *


send some this way too!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

509 IN THE HOUSE!!


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Feb 24 2006, 01:36 PM~4920204
> *509 IN THE HOUSE!!
> *



831 REPPIN!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Feb 24 2006, 08:42 AM~4918706
> *Hello everybody, just kickin it. Having a great time with my newest project, don't ask you all will see it at chehalis :biggrin: ............OH AND FOR THE INQUIRING MINDS it's NOT A STANDER.......  Much Love to you all
> *



U CALLIN OUT SCOOTIE 2? :biggrin:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Feb 24 2006, 12:10 PM~4920070
> *DEBUT VOL 2 MARCH 5TH IN PHX- PM ME DOG TO GET ONE SENT YOUR WAY!! V.3 IN A COUPLE MONTHES!!!
> *


make sure you send one this way bro... :biggrin:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Feb 24 2006, 09:42 AM~4918706
> *Hello everybody, just kickin it. Having a great time with my newest project, don't ask you all will see it at chehalis :biggrin: ............OH AND FOR THE INQUIRING MINDS it's NOT A STANDER.......  Much Love to you all
> *


sweet,whassup brandy,sounds killer,lol i know i was thinkin it but damn she took that thought outta my head without me knowin it,and of course youll see me at chehalis.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

SWEEEETT


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)




----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

WHATS UP NORTHWEST ? NICE TO SEE THE JENDAS ON HERE.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

WHAT UP !!!


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

BY THE WAY 503 IS IN DA HOUSE!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

ALWAYZZ


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

:biggrin: majestic uce individuals spirit- and everyone else--c u all in phx!!

stop by the lowrider scene booth- and rhydersstreetwears :biggrin: 

we gotta get AZ street shit on tape-- whats Todd got :biggrin: 

look for a dvd giveway in the coming weeks


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

whats going on with Individuals up there :dunno:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

its all good homie!!!


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Feb 24 2006, 11:32 AM~4919866
> *DID YOU AND BRANDY JENDA HAVE A NICE TALK SCOOTIE HAHAHAHAHHAHAHA
> GOTCHA AGAIN
> *


GOT ME HOW? BECAUSE YOU WERE AFRAID TO ANSWER THE PHONE????????? NOT MY FAULT MOTHERFUCKER SOUNDED 80 YEARS OLD!!!!!!!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

i know he aint talkin bout brandy that way,i know ryan dont sound that old.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

Everyone sounds weird. Ryan sounds 24 while Kevin sounds 4 :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

who cares!! :biggrin:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Feb 27 2006, 10:32 AM~4936570
> *who cares!! :biggrin:
> *


:dunno:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

yeah who cares about whatever i guess....... :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

my point exactly!!


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

Damn I'm pretty HOT for an 80 year old......................... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Feb 28 2006, 09:13 AM~4944453
> *Damn I'm pretty HOT for an 80 year old......................... :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


damn what's that in DAWG years.....


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Feb 28 2006, 09:13 AM~4944453
> *Damn I'm pretty HOT for an 80 year old......................... :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


   what's up hydrogirl, 

you goin to phoenix??


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

Ryan any word on Volume 3 :dunno:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

any word on any vol besides 1? :biggrin: i can't keep waiting.


----------



## LoNeLyRiDeR (Mar 1, 2006)

WHAT THE HELL R U DOING ALL THE WAY DOWN TO CALIFORNIA WHEN U TALK A LOT OF SHIT ABOUT THE CALIFORNIA PEOPLE U JUST WENT DOWN THERE, BECAUSE THE SHIT SELLS R U SOME KIND OF WHORE OR WHAT...


----------



## LoNeLyRiDeR (Mar 1, 2006)

STOP BEING ON JENDA'S AND BIG TYMERS NUTS WHAT THE HELL SUDDENLY U FELT IN LOVE WITH THE STANDING UP CARS DAMN FOOL MAKE UP UR DAMN MIND...


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

pssst..........hey...........who the hell you talking to? :dunno:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

lol i think he talkin to ryan,that fool must be thinkin he superman or somethin though,whats it matter what someone says,we all cool with brandy and just becuz ryan went down there on new years to film dont mean he in love with standers,even i like em sometimes,but we have em here too.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

fuck the haters, props to Ryan :thumbsup:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LoNeLyRiDeR_@Feb 28 2006, 06:32 PM~4948887
> *STOP BEING ON JENDA'S AND BIG TYMERS NUTS WHAT THE HELL SUDDENLY U FELT IN LOVE WITH THE STANDING UP CARS DAMN FOOL MAKE UP UR DAMN MIND...
> *



THAT MAKES NO SENSE FUCK BRO I GOT HOMIES IN MANY DIFFERENTS STATES AND COUNTRIES FOR THAT MATTER. HATE ON CALI? COME ON I KNOW WHERE THIS THING LOWRIDING WAS BORN - ASK THE SOME REAL PLAYERS- THANK YOU FOR YOUR COMMENT- SORRY I GET ALONG WITH EVERYONE- WELL 99% ANYWAY THATS GOOD ENOUGH FOR ME :biggrin:

LETS SEE YOU HOPPER!!!


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Mar 1 2006, 10:49 AM~4952409
> *THAT MAKES NO SENSE FUCK BRO I GOT HOMIES IN MANY DIFFERENTS STATES AND COUNTRIES FOR THAT MATTER. HATE ON CALI? COME ON I KNOW WHERE THIS THING LOWRIDING WAS BORN - ASK THE SOME REAL PLAYERS- THANK YOU FOR YOUR COMMENT- SORRY I GET ALONG WITH EVERYONE- WELL 99% ANYWAY THATS GOOD ENOUGH FOR ME :biggrin:
> 
> LETS SEE YOU HOPPER!!!
> *


SOUNDS LIKE YOU JUST GOT CALLED OUT TO THE NORTHWEST. THATS WHAT DOIN ALL THAT TALKIN WILL GET YOU


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Mar 1 2006, 11:49 AM~4952409
> *THAT MAKES NO SENSE FUCK BRO I GOT HOMIES IN MANY DIFFERENTS STATES AND COUNTRIES FOR THAT MATTER. HATE ON CALI? COME ON I KNOW WHERE THIS THING LOWRIDING WAS BORN - ASK THE SOME REAL PLAYERS- THANK YOU FOR YOUR COMMENT- SORRY I GET ALONG WITH EVERYONE- WELL 99% ANYWAY THATS GOOD ENOUGH FOR ME :biggrin:
> 
> LETS SEE YOU HOPPER!!!
> *


dont sweat the small shit Ryan, Rider Chronicles 5 we shuttin all them hatin ass bitches up


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

sweatin? whose scottie?


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

welcome back homie :wave:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Mar 1 2006, 10:52 AM~4953367
> *sweatin? whose scottie?
> *


HOW WAS THE SCALP LAB?


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

POST SOMETHING, AND PAY THAT G U OWE ME -TOLD YA KILLER HAD NO TIME FOR YOU-HAHAHHAHAHHAA SUCKER


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

:ugh: :barf: :ugh: :barf: :roflmao: :machinegun:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Mar 1 2006, 11:02 AM~4953464
> *POST SOMETHING, AND PAY THAT G U OWE ME -TOLD YA KILLER HAD NO TIME FOR YOU-HAHAHHAHAHHAA SUCKER
> *


DUDE WHAT ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT????????? WHY ARE YOU SO DILLUSIONAL? WEREN'T YOU BREAST FED ENOUGH? CALEB WAS BUSY AND I DIDN'T COME UP BECAUSE I HAD THE KIDS AND WE DIDN'T HAVE TIME TO HOOK UP! BUT HE'LL BE AT THE SHOP WHEN H E COMES DOWN FOR THE 4TH. NOW WE KNOW YOUR BITCH ASS WON'T BE THERE! GO MAKE UP SOME MORE IMAGINARY FRIENDS!! I'LL GET SHAWN ON THE PHONE AND WE CAN TALK IF YOU GOT THE BALLS!!!!!!!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

DO IT RIGHT KNOW - AND I WANT CASH PAY UP PIGEON

AINT LOOKIN FOR FRIENDS- ILL BE DOWN THERE ON THE 4TH SINCE IM SURE U AINT COMMIN UP HERE!!!

CALL RIGHT NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! NOWW


----------



## tony82 (Feb 27, 2006)

WHAT KIND OF HOPPERS ARE IN THE NORTHWEST? BECAUSE I SAW IN THE LICKS N TRICKS DVD'S THERES A WAGON THAT HITS HIGH AND ALSO A REGAL THAT LOOKS LIKE IT HITS 80+ I WOULD LIKE TO KNOW WHO THOSE GUYS ARE AND ARE THEY IN WASHINGTON OR OREGON


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

PORTLAND- PUROS LOCOS

LICKS N TRICKS- SCOTTIE FAVORITE


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Mar 1 2006, 11:43 AM~4953853
> *DO IT RIGHT KNOW - AND I WANT CASH PAY UP PIGEON
> 
> AINT LOOKIN FOR FRIENDS- ILL BE DOWN THERE ON THE 4TH SINCE IM SURE U AINT COMMIN UP HERE!!!
> ...


CALLING..........................................


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tony82_@Mar 1 2006, 02:55 PM~4953943
> *WHAT KIND OF HOPPERS ARE IN THE NORTHWEST? BECAUSE  I SAW IN THE LICKS N TRICKS DVD'S THERES A WAGON THAT HITS HIGH AND ALSO A REGAL THAT LOOKS LIKE IT HITS 80+ I WOULD LIKE TO KNOW WHO THOSE GUYS ARE AND ARE THEY IN WASHINGTON OR OREGON
> *


get the Rider Chronicles Volume 1 and 2 homie


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

WE'RE TALKING NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! HE SOUNDS LIKE OPIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

NOW THAT I'M TALKING TO HIM I WON'T CLOWN HIM ANYMORE MORE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

does this mean the wedding is back on :dunno:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Mar 1 2006, 01:09 PM~4954466
> *does this mean the wedding is back on :dunno:
> *


WORRY ABOUT YOUR SOAP OPERA!!!!!!!!!


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Mar 1 2006, 09:46 AM~4952805
> *SOUNDS LIKE YOU JUST GOT CALLED OUT TO THE NORTHWEST.  THATS WHAT DOIN ALL THAT TALKIN WILL GET YOU
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tony82_@Mar 1 2006, 12:55 PM~4953943
> *WHAT KIND OF HOPPERS ARE IN THE NORTHWEST? BECAUSE  I SAW IN THE LICKS N TRICKS DVD'S THERES A WAGON THAT HITS HIGH AND ALSO A REGAL THAT LOOKS LIKE IT HITS 80+ I WOULD LIKE TO KNOW WHO THOSE GUYS ARE AND ARE THEY IN WASHINGTON OR OREGON
> *


watch rider chronicles vol. 1 and thatll show you some of the hoppers from here,and vol.2 would have more from here,


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

they will be in my hands tomorrow!!


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Mar 2 2006, 06:21 PM~4963213
> *they will be in my hands tomorrow!!
> *



mine i'll get them tonight :biggrin: 

[attachmentid=483822]

serj


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Mar 2 2006, 05:21 PM~4963213
> *they will be in my hands tomorrow!!
> *


i want one. get at me bro!


----------



## LoNeLyRiDeR (Mar 1, 2006)

dont act stupid ryder chronicals you know who that wagon is you were there at albany when they first came to the day light. chingons customs {the pitbull}is the wagon and it is powered by puro locos and the mad man big manuel


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

whats your point?

all the names you mentioned i consider friends- and yep i got the debut of the pitbull gettin comin out for the first time- was your car are there - you sounding like a cheerleader dog


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

and u are?????


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

clown-took off like a little COCKroach


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

fuck the haters


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Mar 2 2006, 07:02 PM~4963717
> *whats your point?
> 
> all the names you mentioned i consider friends- and yep i got the debut of the pitbull gettin comin out for the first time- was your car are there - you sounding like a cheerleader dog
> *


 :0 now that was funny.........

that's funny how people say shit about other people but hide behind a screen and keyboard. like i said earlier bro the NW is my family. put up or shut up!

oh yeah still waiting on a pic of your ride. hell post a pic of a 7up truck or something........


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

lol he said a 7up truck or somethin,i even wanna see pics of this mystery hopper,


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Mar 2 2006, 11:41 PM~4964504
> *:0 now that was funny.........
> 
> that's funny how people say shit about other people but hide behind a screen and keyboard. like i said earlier bro the NW is my family. put up or shut up!
> ...


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Mar 2 2006, 09:55 PM~4965098
> *
> *


damn any topless pics :biggrin:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Mar 3 2006, 12:57 AM~4965114
> *damn any topless pics  :biggrin:
> *


deleted those off my computer already :tears:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

i wanna see em too :biggrin:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Mar 2 2006, 09:59 PM~4965135
> *deleted those off my computer already :tears:
> *


i only have one thing for you...........





















































dammittttttttttttt :twak:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

i agree with him


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

are you tall enough to see over the counter little man...........

































naw just fucking witcha bro


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

tall enough to see up them dresses :biggrin:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Mar 3 2006, 01:03 AM~4965175
> *are you tall enough to see over the counter little man...........
> naw just fucking witcha bro
> *


I wonder how he can drive when he can barely reach the pedals :dunno:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Mar 2 2006, 10:04 PM~4965187
> *tall enough to see up them dresses :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

i can see just fine,my olds is power everything,:biggrin: but im more than tall enough,cant wait for the cruises this year.


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Mar 2 2006, 10:04 PM~4965190
> *I wonder how he can drive when he can barely reach the pedals :dunno:
> *


he has 2 other mofo's with him. he steers while sitting on a couple of phone books and then it's 1 on the gas pedal and 1 on the brake.


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Mar 2 2006, 10:06 PM~4965219
> *but im more than tall enough for disneyland rides
> *


 :0


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Mar 3 2006, 01:07 AM~4965224
> *he has 2 other mofo's with him. he steers while sitting on a couple of phone books and then it's 1 on the gas pedal and 1 on the brake.
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

lol now thats funny,no its just me drivin,thats what i do for a livin,and i aint been to disneyland yet,if jacky is tall enough then i must me.


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

well i'm out yall. time to be UNPREDICTABLE! :biggrin:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Mar 3 2006, 01:10 AM~4965262
> *lol now thats funny,no its just me drivin,thats what i do for a livin,and i aint been to disneyland yet,if jacky is tall enough then i must me.
> *


and all this time I thought Amber was short :ugh:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

later homie hit me up about those knockoffs.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

where is the dude that was talkin shit to Ryan :dunno:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Mar 2 2006, 10:13 PM~4965300
> *later homie hit me up about those knockoffs.
> *


Call me tomorrow and remind me to look for them. i'm off from work all day


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ok sweet.disregard that pm then i thought you were loggin out.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

***Semper Fidelis C.C. NorthWest Picnic & Hop**
**ALL CLUBS & SOLO RIDERS ARE INVITED TO COME AND ENJOY A DAY WITH US**



RAINIER VISTA COMMUNITY PARK
AUGUST 12TH, 2006
10:00A.M. - 6:00P.M.
LACEY, WASHINGTON


**HOP CLASSES**

Single Pump Hop $200.00 Ca
Double Pump Hop $200.00 Ca
Radical Hop $200.00 Ca


**HIGHLIGHTS**

3 Legged Race between clubs
Potato Sack Race between clubs
Tug of War between clubs
Raffles throughout the day


FREE ADMISSION ~ FAMILY ENVIRONMENT ~ FREE DRINKS 


**For More Information, Contact**

Brandan @ 630-430-5495
Kevin @ 360-359-8616
[email protected]
www.semperficc.i8.com 



**ALL MEDIA WELCOME***​


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

THATS THE WAY 2 PUT IT DOWN FELLAS!!


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Mar 3 2006, 05:49 AM~4966615
> *THATS THE WAY 2 PUT IT DOWN FELLAS!!
> *


i second that


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jan 27 2006, 12:08 AM~4712379
> *I got an envelope in the mail from the wwe- i was hoping for some free tickets-
> got a 1099 from when they used the car...damn
> *



i want a set they out now ...i get paid tonight ... so if they are there and ready to be shipped hit me up asap w/ a pay pal link to you

503 ridaz still doing things out there ... and you guys are getting the SEA action & yakima right?
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
- a lil mountlake terrace,a lil lynnwood and a lil everett ... a lil rolla, wright city with just a touch of St louie, MO!


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Mar 3 2006, 08:49 AM~4966615
> *THATS THE WAY 2 PUT IT DOWN FELLAS!!
> *


thanks big homie  

I'm waiting on Volume 2 :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

HEY RYAN!!! SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## LoNeLyRiDeR (Mar 1, 2006)

TO: RIDER CHRONICLES
CHEERLEADER U SAY WELL LOOK HERE DOOOG MY CAR WAS THERE IT'S NOT MY FAULT THAT U R SO FUCKEN BLIND AND U DON'T SEE WHAT'S INFRONT OF YOUR BROWN NOSE THE ONLY CHEERLEADERS THAT I KNOW IT'S UR SISTER JENDA'S AND UR BROTHER BIG TONY'S MAN STOPPED BEING ON THEIR FU...EN BALLSS


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

U AINT MAKIN SENSE- Y CANT U TELL US WHO U ARE- U GOT A BIG MOUTH- LETS SEE IT


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

WHY THE BEEF WITH ME ANYWAY? U BECAME A MEMBER JUST TO POST ON MY TOPIC? WHAT U COMMIN WITH?


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

I SEE U -POST UP


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

COCKROACH!!!


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

hey lonely weak ass rider why you hating on chronicals. i bet you dont even have a car and your skateboard dont count. you talk all this ish why dont you show your face.... your problaly like patrick from sponge bob just lays under his rock all day.....


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

I thought you told me you were gunna quit after VOL.II guess you havin too much fun????


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

THE HATERS MAKE ME DO IT!!! BIG SHUE- GOOD TO HEAR FROM YA!!

EVEN PUROLOCOS :thumbsup: KNOWS WHATS UP WHY DONT U?


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

OH YA V.2 IS HOME AND GETTING PACKED UP FOR PHX

LOONEY RIDER- GO DO SOMTHIN POSITIVE


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

lonely rider can you come out and play?


----------



## LoNeLyRiDeR (Mar 1, 2006)

HEY DOG WHAT'S UR DEAL SKATEBOARD PLEASE BRO' WHY UR HATTING TOO STEP OUT BECAUSE ON THE FIRST SHOW IM COMING OUT HARD BITCHES AND BRO' PLEASE STOPPED SUCKING RIDERCHRONICLES NUTS...


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## LoNeLyRiDeR (Mar 1, 2006)

HEY FOOL IM NOT HATTING ON U, DA ONLY THINGS THAT MAKES ME PISSED IT'S THAT U GOT TO BE NEUTRAL U DON'T HAVE TO BE ON NOBODY'S SIDE BRO' U JUST HAVE TO FILM THAT'S IT U KNOW WHAT I MEAN...


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

hey im on nobodys nuts. i just tell it like it is you dont have shit. now puro locos well we got something for you lonely rider like hydro girl said silence kills........


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

WHATS YOUR FIRST SHOW ? SILENT BOB?


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@Mar 3 2006, 05:40 PM~4970473
> *hey lonely weak ass rider why you hating on chronicals. i bet you dont even have a car and your skateboard dont count. you talk all this ish why dont you show your face.... your problaly like patrick from sponge bob just lays under his rock all day.....
> *


does his go kart count?


----------



## LoNeLyRiDeR (Mar 1, 2006)

SILENCE KILLS WELL I DIDN'T KNOW PURO LOCOS HAD A MEMBER LIKE U DAMN BRO' SILENCE KILLS OF COURSE IT KILLS SEE HOW I HAVE U 2 BITCHES AND CHRONICLE DON'T WORRY WHEN I CAME OUT IM GONNA GIVE U THA OPORTUNITY TO PUT MY CAR ON THE COVER OF UR NEXT VIDEO SO U DON'T HAVE TO GO ALL THE WAY TO CALI...


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

THATS ONE OF THE REASONS I STEPPED AWAY FROM THE CLUB THING. I GO AND I TAPE. IF YOU SEE TONY, JENDAS, MANUEL ON THE DVD ALOT IT MEANS THEY ARE REPRESENTING ALOT- ILL TAPE WHOEVER GOT SOMETHING TO BRING... BRO LOWRIDINS FIRST FOR ME THIS DVD THING IS JUST FOR FUN AND SOMETHING TO KEEP AS MEMORIES AS WE ALL GET OLDER. AND NO I STILL DONT SEE WHERE U COMIN FROM- BUT ITS COOL- BUSTIN ME FOR NO REASON NOT COOL.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LoNeLyRiDeR_@Mar 3 2006, 03:06 PM~4970706
> *SILENCE KILLS WELL I DIDN'T KNOW PURO LOCOS HAD A MEMBER LIKE U DAMN BRO' SILENCE KILLS OF COURSE IT KILLS SEE HOW I HAVE U 2 BITCHES AND CHRONICLE DON'T WORRY WHEN I CAME OUT IM GONNA GIVE U THA OPORTUNITY TO PUT MY CAR ON THE COVER OF UR NEXT VIDEO SO U DON'T HAVE TO GO ALL THE WAY TO CALI...
> *



I DO LIKE THE LAST PART OF THAT ANSWER.


----------



## LoNeLyRiDeR (Mar 1, 2006)

BRO' LET BY GONES BE BY GONES IM NOT HATTING WELL I WAS BUT FUCK IT GOTTA KEEP THE NORTH WEST RUNNING U KNOW WE GOT A LOT OF GOOD TALENT RIGTH HERE SO LET'S KEEP IT THAT WAY...


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

FOR THE RECORD I DONT SWING NOR ANYONE SWINGIN ON ANYONES NUTS I ASSOCIATE WITH..


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

i think people should not hate on what the person has on his car. if he has shocks, if he has chains whatever people should not judge. we all came her for one thing to see who can hop the highest with what they got fuck the rules its all about the street. so if you think you can hop lets hop fuck all that politcal shit just bring it


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

IVE BEEN AROUND A WHILE- I DONT CLAIM TO BE THE BEST OR HAVE THE BEST--BUT-

THIS IS WHAT I WAS BUILDING IN 95- SO I AINT NEW TO THIS

THE TAN AND WHITE ONE WERE MINE


----------



## LoNeLyRiDeR (Mar 1, 2006)

GOT TO AGREE WITH PURO LOCO 64 MAN A LOT OF PEOPLE SAID THAT EVERYTHING HAS TO BE LEGIT WHAT'S LEGIT ANY WAYZ THEY CHANGE THE RULES AS THEY LIKED WELL FUCK THE RULES, RULES WERE MADE JUST FOR ONE THING TO BE BROKEN SO I AGREE WITH U EVERYTHING HAS TO COME TO THE STREETS...


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

U COME WITH A CLEAN LEGAL SINGLE - AND WE CAN HOP AS LONG AS U ARE ON THE SWITCH. LEMME KNOW WHEN YOU GET YOUR CAR TOGETHER


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@Mar 3 2006, 06:15 PM~4970803
> *i think people should not hate on what the person has on his car. if he has shocks, if he has chains whatever people should not judge. we all came her for one thing to see who can hop the highest with what they got fuck the rules its all about the street. so if you think you can hop lets hop fuck all that politcal shit just bring it
> *


hey homie you guys coming up for the picnic?


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Mar 3 2006, 03:42 PM~4970951
> *U COME WITH A CLEAN LEGAL SINGLE - AND WE CAN HOP AS LONG AS U ARE ON THE SWITCH. LEMME KNOW WHEN YOU GET YOUR CAR TOGETHER
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

MAN! Ryan why do some much people hate all ur doing is trying to keep the Northwest alive. Keep doing what you doing FILM and SWING. 

-Shayne


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@Mar 3 2006, 04:15 PM~4970803
> *i think people should not hate on what the person has on his car. if he has shocks, if he has chains whatever people should not judge. we all came her for one thing to see who can hop the highest with what they got fuck the rules its all about the street. so if you think you can hop lets hop fuck all that politcal shit just bring it
> *



The only thing is that the rules were made for a reason. The rules make it harder it get the car in the air because you have restrictions. Anyone can make a street hopper that stands just by adding extra batteries, or lead. Im not hatting on the street hoppers because they made that car for the streets not for the hop pit. Its just not right to put the street hoppers and competition hoppers together when we all know that the street hoppers will when cuz they get about 45"-50" and fall back. Or they will have a crazy lock up when a competition hopper can only go so high. They are just 2 different categories.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LoNeLyRiDeR_@Mar 3 2006, 01:09 PM~4969581
> *TO: RIDER CHRONICLES
> CHEERLEADER U SAY WELL LOOK HERE DOOOG MY CAR WAS THERE IT'S NOT MY FAULT THAT U R SO FUCKEN BLIND AND U DON'T SEE WHAT'S INFRONT OF YOUR BROWN NOSE THE ONLY CHEERLEADERS THAT I KNOW IT'S UR SISTER JENDA'S AND UR BROTHER BIG TONY'S MAN STOPPED BEING ON THEIR FU...EN BALLSS
> *


Are you calling me a cheerleader?? who are you by the way??? what car did he miss right under his nose????


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@Mar 3 2006, 03:15 PM~4970803
> *i think people should not hate on what the person has on his car. if he has shocks, if he has chains whatever people should not judge. we all came her for one thing to see who can hop the highest with what they got fuck the rules its all about the street. so if you think you can hop lets hop fuck all that politcal shit just bring it
> *


Like 1sikmc said rules are there for a reason if you guy want to build cars not the the rules thats fine and on you but in my opinion dont get mad at the show owner/promoter when they dont have a class or trophey or put you in exibition class if you really want to show your talent and skills build cars that meet the rules then no one can complain cause reall y the only people i see complaining is you guys


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 3 2006, 07:56 PM~4972506
> *Are you calling me a cheerleader?? who are you by the way??? what car did he miss right under his nose????
> *


ha ha ha.......... :roflmao: it was probaly the golf cart somewhere we didn't think about.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Mar 3 2006, 08:23 PM~4972691
> *ha ha ha.......... :roflmao: it was probaly the golf cart somewhere we didn't think about.
> *


Man why you gotto tell people about me secret new ez-go hopper :biggrin:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 3 2006, 08:39 PM~4972804
> *Man why you gotto tell people about me secret new ez-go hopper :biggrin:
> *


oh damn my bad bro. 

check your pm's


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

lol big tony clownin again,even i wanna see this guys hopper,i was only at chehalis last year bcuz after that i was the only guy in my dept at work so i couldnt get the time off for other shows,


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

haters suck


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Mar 3 2006, 10:17 PM~4970825
> *IVE BEEN AROUND A WHILE- I DONT CLAIM TO BE THE BEST OR HAVE THE BEST--BUT-
> 
> THIS IS WHAT I WAS BUILDING IN 95- SO I AINT NEW TO THIS
> ...


 it that green one the same one gary used to hop way back when .. i think back on young hogs outta towners ..and in yakima .. 

memories!


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ice64berg_@Mar 4 2006, 05:13 PM~4976110
> *it that green one the same one gary used to hop way back when .. i think back on young hogs outta towners ..and in yakima ..
> 
> memories!
> *


Young Bitch :thumbsdown:

Rider Chronicles :thumbsup:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Mar 4 2006, 03:46 PM~4976423
> *Young Bitch :thumbsdown:
> 
> Rider Chronicles :thumbsup:
> *


YOUNG HOGG! YOU BETTER SHOW RESPECT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Mar 5 2006, 12:01 PM~4979898
> *YOUNG HOGG!  YOU BETTER SHOW RESPECT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


ok then

Young Hogg :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :machinegun:

Rider Chronicles :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :rogaine:


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

no one is camplaining big tony. the only thing is that there is a lot of haters out there that say puro locos has circus cars. whats up with that? we go out to give the people a show. when have you seen us hop for money or compete in the hopping contest. every year it is always exibition. you dont see us complaining. we pay to get in the show and show off what are hoppers can do. by the way all the cars we have are single pump.


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@Mar 5 2006, 03:58 PM~4981864
> *no one is camplaining big tony. the only thing is that there is a lot of haters out there that say puro locos has circus cars. whats up with that? we go out to give the people a show. when have you seen us hop for money or compete in the hopping contest. every year it is always exibition. you dont see us complaining. we pay to get in the show and show off what are hoppers can do. by the way all the cars we have are single pump.
> *


WEIGHTED ass clown cars :uh:


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

[attachmentid=487436]well see about clown cars this year


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

you can tell when it bucks that it's weighed


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigpimpin25_@Mar 5 2006, 06:52 PM~4982180
> *you can tell when it bucks that it's weighed
> *


Not always, but if it sticks thats a good sign.


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

[attachmentid=487449]we stick it to the streets were the big dogs play. if you want to come out and bring it. we will serve anyone just like if you were at a buffet.


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

hey big tony you say you do this, you do that you cant even build your own car. jendas is building your car. you want us to go to your world and hop. been there done that. now why dont you come to our world and hop. you say it is easy to build a street car why dont you build one and compete in our world. oh yeah when gary had his blue regal radical you guys did not camplain but when we came out it was wrong...hmmmmmmmmm


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

i want to see these to rides go nose to nose


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

jenda's aren't building big tony a car.and the regal or cutluss wasn't and stander and it laid in the back w/ shocks.


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

[attachmentid=487534][attachmentid=487536]which one do you want to bring it againts you can choose.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@Mar 5 2006, 05:43 PM~4982510
> *hey big tony you say you do this, you do that you cant even build your own car. jendas is building your car. you want us to go to your world and hop. been there done that. now why dont you come to our world and hop. you say it is easy to  build a street car why dont you build one and compete in our world. oh yeah when gary had his blue regal radical you guys did not camplain but when we came out it was wrong...hmmmmmmmmm
> *


WHAT IS IT THAT I SAY I DO THIS AND THAT?????? AND TO CLEAR IT UP FOR YOU PAUL JENDA DID MY "FRAME" FOR MY CAR I AM NOT A PRO WELDER BY ANY MEANS AND INSTEAD OF THE OTHER PEOPLE I HAVE USED TO BUILD MY "FRAMES" FOR ME IN THE PAST I CHOSE PAUL WHATS YOU POINT THE MAN DOES NICE WORK PLAIN AND SIMPLE WHATS WRONG WITH HIM DOING MY "FRAME" AND IF I DIDNT DO THE REST OF THE WORK ON MY CARS MY SELF I WOULD HAVE NO PROBLEM USING HIM FOR A WHOLE CAR AND AS FOR GARYS BLUE RADICAL GET THE CAR RIGHT IT WAS A CUTLASS AND IT LAYED DOWN HAD SHOCKS AND MET ALL OTHER "RULES" IT SEEMS TO ME YOU HAVE A CHIP ON YOUR SHOULDER ABOUT THIS HOPPING THING AND SOUNDS TO ME LIEK YEP YOU ARE COMPLAINING ITS GOOD YOU BRING THE CARS OUT FOR THE CROWD ETC BUT THE WAY I SEE AND ALOT OF OTHERS SEE IT YOU GUYS THINK YOU WIN ALL THE HOPS CAUSE YOU DO HIGHER AND I DONT BUILD CIRCUS CARS OR STANDERS IM COOL WITH THAT ITS EASY TO STICK HELLA WEIGHT IN THE CAR AND GET IT TO STAND IM NOT ABOUT ALL THAT MY CARS MAY NOT HOP THE HIGHEST OR DO THE BEST BUT YOU KNOW WHAT I DONT GIVE A FUCK I DO THIS SHIT FOR FUN NOT TO PROVE ANYTHING TO YOU OR ANYBODY ELSE SO ONCE AGAIN LIKE I SAID BUILD WHAT EVER CAR "YOU" WANT DON'T WORRY ABOUT WHAT EVERYBODY ESLE THINKS JUST DON'T THINK YOU BEAT EVERYBODY ELSE OUT THERE BECAUSE BECAUSE THE WAY I SEE IT WHAT THE FUCK IS THE POINT OF WINNING A ONE MAN RACE???????( OR SHOULD I SAY WHAT THE FUCK IS THE POINT ON BUILDING CARS THERE IS "NO CLASS" FOR)


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Mar 5 2006, 05:46 PM~4982543
> *i want to see these to rides go nose to nose
> 
> 
> ...


THATS NOT GOING TO HAPPEN THE TRE IS NOT AROUND ANYMORE


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@Mar 5 2006, 04:59 PM~4982238
> *[attachmentid=487449]we stick it to the streets were the big dogs play. if you want to come out and bring it. we will serve anyone just like if you were at a buffet.
> *


YOUR FUNNY GUY RUNNING YOUR MOUTH YOU MUST BE REAL BUTT HURT CAUSE I COMMENTED ON YOUR CARS YOU WANT TO ATTACK ME PERSONALLY YOU GOT REAL GOOD CHARACTER THERE BUDDY


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

hey big tony why are you so worried about your shocks. are you in love with shocks. plus if you cant balance your car that is not our fault you need your shocks. we dont have wieght ill give you a tip its all in the pump and power.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@Mar 5 2006, 07:04 PM~4982999
> *hey big tony why are you so worried about your shocks. are you in love with shocks. plus if you cant balance your car that is not our fault you need your shocks. we dont have wieght ill give you a tip its all in the pump and power.
> *


OK IM DONE GOING BACK AND FORTH OVER THIS WITH YOU DON'T BUILD YOUR CARS BY THE RULES I DONT GIVE A SHIT KEEP BUILDING CARS THERES NO CLASS FOR KEEP BUILDING CARS THAT DONT MEET THE RULES AND YOU CAN KEEP HOPPING BY YOUR SELF IN THE STREETS ITS YOUR CHOICE TO DO THAT AND I DONT MAKE THE RULES I FOLLOW THEM AND I DONT GIVE A FUCK WHAT YOU OR ANYBODY ESLE SAYS A CAR THE HAS AS MUCH LOCK UP IN HTE ASS AS YOURS GUYS DO AND "FALLS BACK" YES "FALLS BACK" LIKE THAT IN 3 LICKS IS NOT "PUMP POWER" ITS "WEIGHT" PLAIN AND SIMPLE IF ITS NOT LET YOUR CARS BE INSPECTED AT THIS YEARS SHOWS EXABIHTION OR NOT


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

damn.....


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

plain n simple yall,big tony set it straight.keepin it to the rules also,puro i only seen 2 of your cars hop so i aint really able to say much,just hope to see a killer hop this year.


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

CAN THE NORTHWEST JUST GET ALONG ! BIG TONY HAS HAD SOME TIGHT ASS CARS AND PURO LOCOS HAS SOME NICE HOPPERS. TONY IS A OG THAT KEEPS IT IN THE RULES AND PURO LOCOS AINT IN IT FOR THE MONEY, ALL THEY WANT TO DO IS PUT ON A SHOW FOR EVERTBODY AND PLEAS THE CROWD. NORTHWEST JUST NEEDS TO GET ALONG.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Mar 6 2006, 03:14 AM~4984567
> *CAN THE NORTHWEST JUST GET ALONG !  BIG TONY HAS HAD SOME TIGHT ASS CARS AND PURO LOCOS HAS SOME NICE HOPPERS. TONY IS A OG THAT KEEPS IT IN THE RULES AND PURO LOCOS AINT IN IT FOR THE MONEY, ALL THEY WANT TO DO IS PUT ON A SHOW FOR EVERTBODY AND PLEAS THE CROWD.  NORTHWEST JUST NEEDS TO GET ALONG.
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Mar 5 2006, 08:46 PM~4982543
> *i want to see these to rides go nose to nose
> 
> 
> ...


I wanna see one of them take on the Tomb Raider Impala with Dallas Lowriders


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Mar 6 2006, 12:14 AM~4984567
> *CAN THE NORTHWEST JUST GET ALONG !  BIG TONY HAS HAD SOME TIGHT ASS CARS AND PURO LOCOS HAS SOME NICE HOPPERS. TONY IS A OG THAT KEEPS IT IN THE RULES AND PURO LOCOS AINT IN IT FOR THE MONEY, ALL THEY WANT TO DO IS PUT ON A SHOW FOR EVERTBODY AND PLEAS THE CROWD.  NORTHWEST JUST NEEDS TO GET ALONG.
> *


I agree man i like to keep it all peacefull and have fun


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

HEY I THOUGHT I WAS THE ONE TO ARGUE UP IN HERE?? HAHA

WHATS CRACKIN?????

PHX WAS TIGHT- FIRST TIME THERE FOR ME- IT TRIPS ME OUT HOW DIFFERENT AREAS ARE INTO FOR CARS- THEY HAD THE WHOLE SPREAD FROM BOMBS TO DROPS TO VINTAGE RIDES TO HOPPERS- IM JEALOUS- THAT WEATHER WAS KICKIN AND SO WAS THE SHOW- THE AFTER SHOW HOP GOT CRAZY AT STREET LIFE- LOOKIN GOOD TODD!
KJ AND ROLLIN GOT THE GOODS ON THE VIDEO FOR THAT NIGHT- SO I DIDNT EVEN BUST OUT THE CAMERA- ILL POST SOME PHOTOS UP LATER OF THE SHOW....
KITA MY FUCHEEZS LOWRIDER CAR SCENE AND EVERYONE ELSE THANK YOU FOR A WONDERFUL TIME ONCE AGAIN FAMILY. THANKS EVERYBODY FOR ALL THE SUPPORT ON THE NEW DVD-


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

CHEHALIS GROUP HUG????


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigpimpin25_@Mar 5 2006, 04:10 PM~4981936
> *WEIGHTED ass clown cars :uh:
> *


AW SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 5 2006, 07:12 PM~4983016
> *OK IM DONE GOING BACK AND FORTH OVER THIS WITH YOU DON'T BUILD YOUR CARS BY THE RULES I DONT GIVE A SHIT KEEP BUILDING CARS THERES NO CLASS FOR KEEP BUILDING CARS THAT DONT MEET THE RULES AND YOU CAN KEEP HOPPING BY YOUR SELF IN THE STREETS ITS YOUR CHOICE TO DO THAT AND I DONT MAKE THE RULES I FOLLOW THEM AND I DONT GIVE A FUCK WHAT YOU OR ANYBODY ESLE SAYS A CAR THE HAS AS MUCH LOCK UP IN HTE ASS AS YOURS GUYS DO AND "FALLS BACK" YES "FALLS BACK" LIKE THAT IN 3 LICKS IS NOT "PUMP POWER" ITS "WEIGHT" PLAIN AND SIMPLE IF ITS NOT LET YOUR CARS BE INSPECTED AT THIS YEARS SHOWS EXABIHTION OR NOT
> *


YEAH LET'S GET THEM INSPECTED!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tony82 (Feb 27, 2006)

BIGPIMPIN25 SINCE YOU SAY YOU KNOW SO MUCH ABOUT CARS THAT HAVE WIEGHT LETS SEE YOU R HOPPER WHAT ARE YOU SOME KIND OF WIEGHT MASTER POST UP SOME PICTURES OF YOUR CAR MR MERRO MERRO CULERO AND PURO LOCOS IVE SEEN THERE CARS AND IT SEEMS LIKE EVERYONE HATES ON THEM BECAUSE YOU GUYS CANT DO WHAT HE DOES PARECE QUE TE GUSTA SER GAVACHO POR ESO TE GUSTA VER GAVACHOS EN EL HOP PIT MERRO MERRO CULERO DEBE VER MAS MEXICANOS EN EL HOP PIT QUE GAVACHOS AT LEAST THEY REPRESENT


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ok i cant understand half what you just said,i aint seen pimpins hopper,but i have seen tony's and puro's and i aint hatin on either.


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tony82_@Mar 6 2006, 02:12 PM~4987857
> *BIGPIMPIN25 SINCE YOU SAY YOU KNOW SO MUCH ABOUT CARS THAT HAVE WIEGHT LETS SEE YOU R HOPPER WHAT ARE YOU SOME KIND OF WIEGHT MASTER POST UP SOME PICTURES OF YOUR CAR MR MERRO MERRO CULERO AND PURO LOCOS IVE SEEN THERE CARS AND IT SEEMS LIKE EVERYONE HATES ON THEM BECAUSE YOU GUYS CANT DO WHAT HE DOES PARECE QUE TE GUSTA SER GAVACHO POR ESO TE GUSTA VER GAVACHOS EN EL HOP PIT MERRO MERRO CULERO DEBE VER MAS MEXICANOS EN EL HOP PIT QUE GAVACHOS AT LEAST THEY REPRESENT
> *


im sure that was A BURN lol if i could understand the last half of the paragraph :biggrin:


----------



## Laid Magazine (Jul 19, 2005)

Basically saying he wants to see less whites and more mexicans in the hop pit.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tony82_@Mar 6 2006, 04:12 PM~4987857
> *BIGPIMPIN25 SINCE YOU SAY YOU KNOW SO MUCH ABOUT CARS THAT HAVE WIEGHT LETS SEE YOU R HOPPER WHAT ARE YOU SOME KIND OF WIEGHT MASTER POST UP SOME PICTURES OF YOUR CAR MR MERRO MERRO CULERO AND PURO LOCOS IVE SEEN THERE CARS AND IT SEEMS LIKE EVERYONE HATES ON THEM BECAUSE YOU GUYS CANT DO WHAT HE DOES PARECE QUE TE GUSTA SER GAVACHO POR ESO TE GUSTA VER GAVACHOS EN EL HOP PIT MERRO MERRO CULERO DEBE VER MAS MEXICANOS EN EL HOP PIT QUE GAVACHOS AT LEAST THEY REPRESENT
> *


THIS IS WHAT HAPPENS WHEN YOU TYPE AND MASTERBATE AT THE SAME TIME :ugh:

TRUST ME, I DONE IT A FEW TIMES


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

Man guys. The shows have not even started yet and already you guys are going it. Puro you should just stick to what you guys do and street hop and Big T and the rest of us Competition hoppers will stick to the pit and follow the rules and still hit the inches.


----------



## LoNeLyRiDeR (Mar 1, 2006)

I don't know about any masturbating... You must be some sick fuck u should go to the other websites this is not the rigth website for u...


----------



## LoNeLyRiDeR (Mar 1, 2006)

> Man guys. The shows have not even started yet and already you guys are going it. Puro you should just stick to what you guys do and street hop and Big T and the rest of us Competition hoppers will stick to the pit and follow the rules and still hit the inches.
> [/quote}Competition hoppers you call ur self a competition hoppers I'll give u a year or two you will get married and be out of the show, and for the show there's been only two shows where u go to Chaheilas that show its weak man and ur rules u just wanna be in ur on little world where nobody can touch u... You just guys hide behind ur little rules....


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

I LOVE WHEN LITTLE BUSTERS WITH NO CARS GET ON HERE AND TALK SHIT ABOUT WHAT ANOTHER MAN OR WOMEN HAS WHEN NOBODY KNOWS WHO THE HELL YOU ARE AND HAVE NEVER SEEN YOUR RIDE IF YOU HAVE HAD ONE SO POST YOUR RIDE OR GO HATE SOMEWHERE ELSE. 503 IS IN DA HOUSE


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

PLEASE KEEP THE HEAT TO YOURSELVES-

LONELY-YOU SMASHIN ON ALOT FOLKS BRO... 

YOU GONNA GET SUCKER STATUS IF YOU DONT FILL US IN ON WHO YOU ARE OR WHAT YOU CLAIM 
BUCK UP DOG..


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

LET YOUR CAR DO THE TALKIN AND HIT YOUR OWN DAMN SWITCH!!!!! "RIDERCHRONICLES"


----------



## LoNeLyRiDeR (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Mar 6 2006, 03:17 PM~4988750
> *PLEASE KEEP THE HEAT TO YOURSELVES-
> 
> LONELY-YOU SMASHIN ON ALOT FOLKS BRO...
> ...


YEAH YOU GUYS ONLY WHEREVER EVERYBODY HAS ON THERE TRUNK...DON'T WORRY WHO I AM OR WHAT I CLAIM AS LONGEST I KNOW WHO U ARE AND WHERE U ARE... AND REMEMBER BITCHES ONLY PEEK...


----------



## tony82 (Feb 27, 2006)

HEY YOU KNOW THE ONLY ONES I SEE IN THE NORTHWEST THAT COME OUT IN THE BIG LOWRIDER MAGAZINE IS PURO LOCOS SO I GIVE OUT PROPS TO THEM WITH THERE BAD ASS CARS


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LoNeLyRiDeR_@Mar 6 2006, 03:23 PM~4988791
> *YEAH YOU GUYS ONLY WHEREVER EVERYBODY HAS ON THERE TRUNK...DON'T WORRY WHO I AM OR WHAT I CLAIM AS LONGEST I KNOW WHO U ARE AND WHERE U ARE... AND REMEMBER BITCHES ONLY PEEK...
> *



THEN YOUR WORDS ARE POINTLESS-

PLEASE TAKE SOMEWHERE ELSE :biggrin:


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

[attachmentid=488910]
THE BIG DOG OF THE N.W, CHINGONS HYDRAULICS.


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

[attachmentid=488970]
single pump. lays to the floor. puro locos the king the N.W CHINGONS HYDRAULICS.


----------



## PUROLOCOS (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@Mar 6 2006, 04:51 PM~4989495
> *[attachmentid=488970]
> single pump. lays to the floor. puro locos the king the N.W CHINGONS HYDRAULICS.
> *


QUE TRANZA PUTO NOT EVEN A SHOT OUT


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tony82_@Mar 6 2006, 01:12 PM~4987857
> *BIGPIMPIN25 SINCE YOU SAY YOU KNOW SO MUCH ABOUT CARS THAT HAVE WIEGHT LETS SEE YOU R HOPPER WHAT ARE YOU SOME KIND OF WIEGHT MASTER POST UP SOME PICTURES OF YOUR CAR MR MERRO MERRO CULERO AND PURO LOCOS IVE SEEN THERE CARS AND IT SEEMS LIKE EVERYONE HATES ON THEM BECAUSE YOU GUYS CANT DO WHAT HE DOES PARECE QUE TE GUSTA SER GAVACHO POR ESO TE GUSTA VER GAVACHOS EN EL HOP PIT MERRO MERRO CULERO DEBE VER MAS MEXICANOS EN EL HOP PIT QUE GAVACHOS AT LEAST THEY REPRESENT
> *


can someone please translate.......... :dunno: 



This is suppose to be a NW family thing and yall are argueing like fucking husbands and wives. Stop this bullshit. Take it to the pit and hop, if you lose then go back to the shop and work on your ride and congradulate the winner. This is the type of shit that stops people from coming to shows and shit. 
If you street hop then do yo thang. If you pit hop then do yo thang.

Puro Loco i love it that you do it for the people keep doing your thang.

Big Tony your the pit master and you also do yo thang fo sho. 

Stop this shit. and for all these undercover fools talking about you know us, well who are you? why are you hiding? what are you scared of?

aiight i'm thru venting...............wait

Dammit...........ok now i'm thru! :biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

God I hate stuck cars, if you want to compete with that shit go to cali. Cause nobody gives a fuck.


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

hey 509 rider well i guess you problaly dont get ot of your town cause the wagon well it hits back bumper and then comes back down. you should come out the shows more often.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@Mar 6 2006, 07:53 PM~4990025
> *hey 509 rider well i guess you problaly dont get ot of your town cause the wagon well it hits back bumper and then comes back down. you should come out the shows more often.
> *


I go to lots of shows thats great you built a car that comes back down congrats, :uh: not sure what that would have to do with me not liking stuck cars.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Damn alot of drama in here nice to see northwest doing this shit again :uh: all i was saying is there are cars out there that meet the rules and there are cars out there that don't i have no problem with puro locos cc or there cars all i was saying is there is NO CLASS for those cars at the shows around here not chealis not yakima not portland LRM none of the shows and obviosly they are fine with that because they built there cars but from what im reading and i may be mis understanding them is that they think they are the best in the NW and have the best cars in the NW well for cars that stand then yes they do but for the rest of us the follow the rules i would have to say no that changes from show to show and season to season so get mad at the truth or chalk it up to what it is and keep doing what you doing


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

MODS PLEASE DELETE THIS THREAD!! LETS START FRESH!!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)




----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Mar 6 2006, 07:36 PM~4990764
> *MODS PLEASE DELETE THIS THREAD!! LETS START FRESH!!
> *


No leave it up it has not got to bad in here so did the dvd get released??


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

shes out big t


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Mar 6 2006, 08:05 PM~4990941
> *shes out big t
> *


  sweet im gunna need to get one


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

> > Man guys. The shows have not even started yet and already you guys are going it. Puro you should just stick to what you guys do and street hop and Big T and the rest of us Competition hoppers will stick to the pit and follow the rules and still hit the inches.
> > [/quote}Competition hoppers you call ur self a competition hoppers I'll give u a year or two you will get married and be out of the show, and for the show there's been only two shows where u go to Chaheilas that show its weak man and ur rules u just wanna be in ur on little world where nobody can touch u... You just guys hide behind ur little rules....
> 
> 
> Bro or girl whatever you are aint no one hiding but you. And if i do get married in 2 years so be it. I will still be around either with the car im building now or a new one it dont matter. Also you need to get your facts straight i went to more then 5 shows last year and placed at everyone. Did you? Why dont you stop being a pussy behind the computer and build a car that does your talking.


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

Team Jendas is coming out STRONG AND CLEAN.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Mar 6 2006, 11:49 PM~4992285
> *Team Jendas is coming out STRONG AND CLEAN.
> *


 :0


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@Mar 6 2006, 03:37 PM~4988460
> *Basically saying he wants to see less whites and more mexicans in the hop pit.
> *


well shit i guess it means i have to quit then lol :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: as soon as something clean as these shut us down. and oh yeah certain white people win 1st in class at the vegas supershow and still hit back bumper


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

showngo i like u dog!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tony82 (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Mar 7 2006, 12:48 AM~4992274
> *Bro or girl whatever you are aint no one hiding but you.  And if i do get married in 2 years so be it.  I  will still be around either with the car im building now or a new one it dont matter.  Also you need to get your facts straight i went to more then 5 shows last year and placed at everyone. Did you?  Why dont you stop being a pussy behind the computer and build a car that does your talking.
> *


yea u placed but it wasnt u it was ur car that was built by jendas and jendas hopped it u didnt do shit u dont even know how to hit your own switch big mc, and your team jendas they were already gunna quit, true lowriders dont quit, if jendas wanted publicity y didnt they put it in the nickel ad, they didnt have to go through all that shit, people feeling sorry for them telling them dont leave, and this year hit your own damn switch!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@Mar 6 2006, 04:22 PM~4989209
> *[attachmentid=488910]
> THE BIG DOG OF THE N.W, CHINGONS HYDRAULICS.
> *


NOT REALLY.................................


----------



## tony82 (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Mar 7 2006, 10:56 AM~4994101
> *NOT REALLY.................................
> *


then u show us all who is the big dog of the n.w


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@Mar 6 2006, 04:22 PM~4989209
> *[attachmentid=488910]
> THE BIG DOG OF THE N.W, CHINGONS HYDRAULICS.
> *


NOT REALLY..............................


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

I'm sick and lost


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tony82_@Mar 7 2006, 10:10 AM~4994135
> *then u show us all who is the big dog of the n.w
> *


BIG THANGS, BIG POPPA SHUE AND BIG TONY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tony82_@Mar 7 2006, 10:10 AM~4994135
> *then u show us all who is the big dog of the n.w
> *


The big dogs are
single pump big mike/caleb/shane
double pump luxury gary/grumpy/chris du
double pump Scare
radical reego/deemo
super radical puro locos
there more but im not going down the whole damn list


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 7 2006, 02:35 PM~4994783
> *The big dogs are
> single pump big mike/caleb/shane
> double pump gary/grumpy/chris du
> ...


I hope Kevin gets on that last within the next year, and what about the Jendas?


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

Rider Chronicles :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Mar 7 2006, 11:48 AM~4994905
> *I hope Kevin gets on that last within the next year, and what about the Jendas?
> *


Like i said it wasnt the whole list


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 7 2006, 02:53 PM~4994948
> *Like i said it want the whole list
> *


so will Kevin ever make the list or not :dunno:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Mar 7 2006, 11:55 AM~4994963
> *so will Kevin ever make the list or not :dunno:
> *


UMMMM there is not a hop class for air so he would have to compete with puro locos


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 7 2006, 03:02 PM~4995011
> *UMMMM there is not a hop class for air so he would have to compete with puro locos
> *


ah fooey


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Mar 7 2006, 05:36 AM~4992885
> *well shit i guess it means i have to quit then lol :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: as soon as something clean as these shut us down. and oh yeah certain white people win 1st in class at the vegas supershow and still hit back bumper
> *


yup


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 7 2006, 01:35 PM~4994783
> *The big dogs are
> single pump big mike/caleb/shane
> double pump gary/grumpy/chris du
> ...


i THOUGHT BIGG SCARES 64 WAS SHUTTING FOOLS DOWN WITH THE DP'S.FROM THE LOOK OF THE VIDEOS AINT NO ONE COMING CLOSE TO BIG TYME!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 7 2006, 01:02 PM~4995011
> *UMMMM there is not a hop class for air so he would have to compete with puro locos
> *


even big tony knows im in a class all my own,but with the club hopper when its done ill be competing with the single pump guys,tony i might even need a lil coachin from you on that. :biggrin: thanx tony.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Mar 7 2006, 12:12 PM~4995078
> *i THOUGHT BIGG SCARES 64 WAS SHUTTING FOOLS DOWN WITH THE DP'S.FROM THE LOOK OF THE VIDEOS AINT NO ONE COMING CLOSE TO BIG TYME!
> *


Your right im sorry up here we have classes for old schools and luxury i need to edit my other post and i put caleb on the list for singles


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

so is big scares 64 in the ol school class or d.p.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Mar 7 2006, 12:23 PM~4995159
> *so is big scares 64 in the ol school class or d.p.
> *


There is 5 classes at the chealis and yakima shows 
single pump luxury(g bodys lacs etc)
single pump chevy as we call it (impalas)
double pump luxury(g bodys lacs etc)
doube pump chevy as we call it (impalas)
radical we put all cars in this class as long as they meet the rules
(part of the rules must have shocks no chains must lay the back bumper withen 16" of the ground with the front dumped )


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

:thumbsup: CONTAGIOUS 509 :thumbsup:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

MANUEL IS A QUITE COOL CAT- HE AINT CLAIMIN RULES, HE NOT LOOKIN TO BE THE CHAMP IN A COMPETION- HE LIKES THE WOW FACTOR- ALOT LIKE THEM CALI BOYZ OF LATE. HE LIKES TO GET THE CROWD PUMPED UP THATS FEELING IS A TROPHY TO HIM- I COUL BE OFF BUT HES FROM MY HOMETOWN AND PUROS LOCOS ALWAYS BEEN COOL BUNCH OF VATOS


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

NEEDING TO COME OUT WITH A TROPHIE FOR THE CLEANEST HOPPER- I KNOW SOME ARE COMIN CLEAN!!!


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tony82_@Mar 7 2006, 10:36 AM~4993951
> *yea u placed but it wasnt u it was ur car  that was built by jendas and jendas hopped it u didnt do shit u dont even know how to hit your own switch big mc, and your team jendas they were already gunna quit, true lowriders dont quit, if jendas wanted publicity y didnt they put it in the nickel ad, they didnt have to go through all that shit, people feeling sorry for them telling them dont leave, and this year hit your own damn switch!!!!!!
> *


Ok bro what car do you have? Who are you? And yea the Jendas did build my car cuz their the only ones i know that do a good job and get good inches. Yea i didnt hit my own switch cuz it was my first car with juice and i was only 17 and i didnt have the same timing as chris. How old are you? As for the Jendas yea paul is not hopping no more but we still have i think 3 cars coming out representing Jendas with Candy and Chrome :0 . My car is mostly being built by me but with pauls knowledge cuz he knows alot more than i do, but im doing almost all of the fab work myself. And if the car is not done with time for me to practice then chris will hit it at chehalis, but at least im building my own.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

damn


----------



## tony82 (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Mar 7 2006, 03:37 PM~4996180
> *Ok bro what car do you have? Who are you? And yea the Jendas did build my car cuz their the only ones i know that do a good job and get good inches.  Yea i didnt hit my own switch cuz it was my first car with juice and i was only 17 and i didnt have the same timing as chris. How old are you? As for the Jendas yea paul is not hopping no more but we still have i think 3 cars coming out representing Jendas with Candy and Chrome :0 .  My car is mostly being built by me but with pauls knowledge cuz he knows alot more than i do, but im doing almost all of the fab work myself.  And if the car is not done with time for me to practice then chris will hit it at chehalis, but at least im building my own.
> *


ok you talk about jendas doing a good job and getting good inches, theres alot of people out there that do good and get good inches, as far as i know theres no age u have to be in order to hit the switch, i know kids as young as 5 and 8 hitting the switch, and one more year again youre not gunna hit the switch once again the rules, they should make a rule at the show where everyone hits their own damn switch, and about candy and chrome thats a preference people like it sum people dont all people care about is the front tire hitting the inches, candy and chrome thats all makeup, i c candy and chrome out there on cars that dont do shit and then i c cars that dont have any doing it big and getting those inches, and once again HIT YOUR OWN DAMN SWITCH all that time and money u put into that car and youre not gunna hit the switch thats pussy shit


----------



## tony82 (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Mar 7 2006, 03:37 PM~4996180
> *Ok bro what car do you have? Who are you? And yea the Jendas did build my car cuz their the only ones i know that do a good job and get good inches.  Yea i didnt hit my own switch cuz it was my first car with juice and i was only 17 and i didnt have the same timing as chris. How old are you? As for the Jendas yea paul is not hopping no more but we still have i think 3 cars coming out representing Jendas with Candy and Chrome :0 .  My car is mostly being built by me but with pauls knowledge cuz he knows alot more than i do, but im doing almost all of the fab work myself.  And if the car is not done with time for me to practice then chris will hit it at chehalis, but at least im building my own.
> *


ok you talk about jendas doing a good job and getting good inches, theres alot of people out there that do good and get good inches, as far as i know theres no age u have to be in order to hit the switch, i know kids as young as 5 and 8 hitting the switch, and one more year again youre not gunna hit the switch once again the rules, they should make a rule at the show where everyone hits their own damn switch, and about candy and chrome thats a preference people like it sum people dont all people care about is the front tire hitting the inches, candy and chrome thats all makeup, i c candy and chrome out there on cars that dont do shit and then i c cars that dont have any doing it big and getting those inches, and once again HIT YOUR OWN DAMN SWITCH all that time and money u put into that car and youre not gunna hit the switch thats pussy shit


----------



## tony82 (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Mar 7 2006, 03:37 PM~4996180
> *Ok bro what car do you have? Who are you? And yea the Jendas did build my car cuz their the only ones i know that do a good job and get good inches.  Yea i didnt hit my own switch cuz it was my first car with juice and i was only 17 and i didnt have the same timing as chris. How old are you? As for the Jendas yea paul is not hopping no more but we still have i think 3 cars coming out representing Jendas with Candy and Chrome :0 .  My car is mostly being built by me but with pauls knowledge cuz he knows alot more than i do, but im doing almost all of the fab work myself.  And if the car is not done with time for me to practice then chris will hit it at chehalis, but at least im building my own.
> *


ok you talk about jendas doing a good job and getting good inches, theres alot of people out there that do good and get good inches, as far as i know theres no age u have to be in order to hit the switch, i know kids as young as 5 and 8 hitting the switch, and one more year again youre not gunna hit the switch once again the rules, they should make a rule at the show where everyone hits their own damn switch, and about candy and chrome thats a preference people like it sum people dont all people care about is the front tire hitting the inches, candy and chrome thats all makeup, i c candy and chrome out there on cars that dont do shit and then i c cars that dont have any doing it big and getting those inches, and once again HIT YOUR OWN DAMN SWITCH all that time and money u put into that car and youre not gunna hit the switch thats pussy shit


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

tony82 - lets see what u workin with??


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

yea lets see what your working with and who are you? I might not be that good on the switch like my boy chris but i can still get the car to hit higher than you can with your bicycle.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

TONY82- I THINK U JUST GOT CALLED OUT HOLMES.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

you bitches puttin me to sleep. I'd rather be at work pretending to be an outstanding citizen than read an all out cockfight between the no name / no car having newbies. post up or shut up


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Mar 7 2006, 02:12 PM~4995078
> *i THOUGHT BIGG SCARES 64 WAS SHUTTING FOOLS DOWN WITH THE DP'S.FROM THE LOOK OF THE VIDEOS AINT NO ONE COMING CLOSE TO BIG TYME!
> *


YOU GOT THAT RIGHT HOMIE BIG TIME AND INDIVIDUALS !


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Mar 7 2006, 07:25 PM~4997271
> *TONY82- I THINK U JUST GOT CALLED OUT HOLMES.
> *


HE AINT GOT SHIT


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

I wouldnt doubt he does, but I dunno if he even do


----------



## WWW.360LOW.TV (Feb 26, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 360 LOW VIDEOS_@Mar 7 2006, 10:03 PM~4998622
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I gotta get back at ya Joe..i got your message just been really busy....i'l try and give ya call after work tomarrow...


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

someone call my sick ass :tears:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Mar 7 2006, 09:34 PM~4998792
> *someone call my sick ass :tears:
> *


Ok your a sick ass


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 8 2006, 01:17 AM~4999097
> *Ok your a sick ass
> *


DAMMIT TONY :twak:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

:0 :0


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Mar 7 2006, 05:37 PM~4996180
> *Ok bro what car do you have? Who are you? And yea the Jendas did build my car cuz their the only ones i know that do a good job and get good inches.  Yea i didnt hit my own switch cuz it was my first car with juice and i was only 17 and i didnt have the same timing as chris. How old are you? As for the Jendas yea paul is not hopping no more but we still have i think 3 cars coming out representing Jendas with Candy and Chrome :0 .  My car is mostly being built by me but with pauls knowledge cuz he knows alot more than i do, but im doing almost all of the fab work myself.  And if the car is not done with time for me to practice then chris will hit it at chehalis, but at least im building my own.
> *


fuck the haters bro. when its time to turn the attention to the suspension and frame wrap, Paul and Brandy will get some calls from me too


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Mar 7 2006, 02:37 PM~4996180
> *Ok bro what car do you have? Who are you? And yea the Jendas did build my car cuz their the only ones i know that do a good job and get good inches.  Yea i didnt hit my own switch cuz it was my first car with juice and i was only 17 and i didnt have the same timing as chris. How old are you? As for the Jendas yea paul is not hopping no more but we still have i think 3 cars coming out representing Jendas with Candy and Chrome :0 .  My car is mostly being built by me but with pauls knowledge cuz he knows alot more than i do, but im doing almost all of the fab work myself.  And if the car is not done with time for me to practice then chris will hit it at chehalis, but at least im building my own.
> *


YOU TELL HIM!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

:wave: hello to all our homies. WE KNOW YOU ALL JUST MISS US :biggrin: 

But remember what it's all about, Having fun and not taking things to serious.
Hanging out with everybody, laughing about the old days and learning the new.
We are NOT GONE, just taking a well needed break. The shop IS IN FULL FORCE right now and we are excited about having SOME BRAND NEW cars out for the year. Yes as Shayne said we have a TEAM and these guys are the greatest, they have been there for us and have kept PAUL'S spirits up in the game. We have NO HATE for anyone, why would we. Nobody has ever done anything that would warrant a feeling that strong. ESPECIALLY A CAR........Come on get real people, make the NORTHWEST strong don't drag it down with negative emotions. I hope to see all of you at the next show, and if you really need to KNOW whats really up please feel free to call us anytime 503-710-0947 we are here for each and every one of you. Take care and sorry so long just expressing our feelings to a very misunderstood topic. SUPPORT RIDERCHRONICLES he is doing it for us and should be respected.

MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT
THE JENDA'S


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Mar 8 2006, 01:05 PM~5001832
> *:wave: hello to all our homies. WE KNOW YOU ALL JUST MISS US :biggrin:
> 
> But remember what it's all about, Having fun and not taking things to serious.
> ...


there's my favorite lowrider girl :wave:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

thanks mama!!


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

wassup Ryan :wave:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

WADDUP!!


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

quit being invisible homie 

how you feelin :dunno:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

JUST STAYIN OUT THE LIMELIGHT FOR A BIT...


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Mar 6 2006, 08:37 PM~4990774
> *
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

GOTTA LOVE THE JENDAS !


----------



## tony82 (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Mar 8 2006, 10:50 AM~5001732
> *YOU TELL HIM!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 YOUR NOTHING BUT A KISS ASS


----------



## tony82 (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Mar 8 2006, 11:17 AM~5001915
> *thanks mama!!
> *


 HEY CHRONICLES STAY OUT OF IT YOU SHOULD BE IN THE NEUTRAL SIDE YOU JUST HEAR AND SEE AND PUT IT ON THE DVD AND YOU GOT ONLY ONE MAMA IN THE WORLD THAT MADE YOU REMEMBER THAT


----------



## tony82 (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Mar 8 2006, 01:22 PM~5002778
> *GOTTA LOVE THE JENDAS !
> *


 YOU MUST LOVE TO KISS ASS YOU MUST HAVE NOMORE TASTE BUDS


----------



## tony82 (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Mar 8 2006, 10:43 AM~5001663
> *fuck the haters bro. when its time to turn the attention to the suspension and frame wrap, Paul and Brandy will get some calls from me too
> *


ANOTHER KISS ASS MAN THAT JENDAS MUST HAVE A CLEAN ASS


----------



## tony82 (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Mar 8 2006, 11:05 AM~5001832
> *:wave: hello to all our homies. WE KNOW YOU ALL JUST MISS US :biggrin:
> 
> But remember what it's all about, Having fun and not taking things to serious.
> ...


HYDROGIRL YOU SAY YOU DONT HAVE SECRETS YOUR BRINGING OUT FIVE CAR YOU MADE THEM TO GET SOMEBODY AND YOU TRYING TO TEACH THESE LITTLE KIDS WHAT IS THIS KINDERGARTEN YOU JUST WANT TO FEEL SORRY FOR YOU AND THESE SORRY ASS GO ALONG WITH IT YOU WANT TO TEACH TEACH THEM HOW TO HIT THERE OWN DAMN SWITCH AND THEN YOU WANT TO BE NEUTRAL BE NEAUTRAL WITH EVERYBODY CHRONICLES IS ONE VIDEO GUY THERE IS ALSO LICKS N TRICKS AND STREETSTARS DOING FOR THE NORTHWEST


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

Man bro you need to learn how to spell. Why you got so much hate for the Jendas? All we are trying to do is represent the northwest. What are you doing to represent? The only thing that u represent is a pre- schooler learning how to spell.


----------



## tony82 (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Mar 8 2006, 03:22 PM~5003582
> *Man bro you need to learn how to spell.  Why you got so much hate for the Jendas?  All we are trying to do is represent the northwest.  What are you doing to represent? The only thing that u represent is a pre- schooler learning how to spell.
> *


ONE THING I AINT YOUR BRO ANOTHER THING IT AINT ABOUT HATING ON JENDAS ITS JUST THAT THATS ALL THAT COMES OUT OF YOUR MOUTH STOP BEING A KISS ASS OH YEAH AND ABOUT SPELLING WE DIDNT ALL GROW UP IN A RICH PLACE WERE MAMA AND PAPA TOOK CARE OF US REALLY GOOD AND ONCE AGAIN HIT YOUR OWN DAMN SWITCH BOY


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tony82_@Mar 8 2006, 01:50 PM~5003388
> *YOUR NOTHING BUT A KISS ASS
> *


HE MAKES A GOOD POINT HOMIE!!!!!! NOW I KNOW YOU DON'T WANNA BATTLE WITH ME SON!!!!!!!!! BECAUSE YOU WILL GET YOUR FEELINGS HURT!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## tony82 (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Mar 8 2006, 03:28 PM~5003623
> *HE MAKES A GOOD POINT HOMIE!!!!!!  NOW I KNOW YOU DON'T WANNA BATTLE WITH ME SON!!!!!!!!!  BECAUSE YOU WILL GET YOUR FEELINGS HURT!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


WHO MAKES A GOOD POINT HOMIE


----------



## tony82 (Feb 27, 2006)

WHO MAKES A GOOD POINT HOMIE


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tony82_@Mar 8 2006, 02:37 PM~5003677
> *WHO MAKES A GOOD POINT HOMIE
> *


SIKMC!!!!!!!!!! VALES VERGA!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tony82 (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Mar 8 2006, 03:43 PM~5003685
> *SIKMC!!!!!!!!!!  VALES VERGA!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


LA TUYA GUEY


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tony82_@Mar 8 2006, 01:54 PM~5003408
> *HEY CHRONICLES STAY OUT OF IT YOU SHOULD BE IN THE NEUTRAL SIDE YOU JUST HEAR AND SEE AND PUT IT ON THE DVD AND YOU GOT ONLY ONE MAMA IN THE WORLD THAT MADE YOU REMEMBER THAT
> *



MY MOMS IS #1 BELIEVE THAT

JENDAS KNOWN AS THE NW MAMA

DUDE HAVE U SEEN ALL THESE DVDS TO COMPARE THEM?
OUR VIDEOS R BY RIDERS 4 RIDERS- NO OTHER VIDEO GUYS UP HERE HAVE EVER HAD A RIDER- OR BEEN AROUND THE SCENE NO MORE THAN 2 OR 3 YEARS

LETS GET BACK 2 U??? WOULD ANY OF US KNOW U?


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tony82_@Mar 8 2006, 04:59 PM~5003446
> *ANOTHER KISS ASS MAN THAT JENDAS MUST HAVE A CLEAN ASS
> *


so because I want my shit done right by some cool homies I'm a kiss ass? shut the fuck up no name ass lame ass aint got no hoppin game ass *****


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Mar 8 2006, 11:05 AM~5001832
> *:wave: hello to all our homies. WE KNOW YOU ALL JUST MISS US :biggrin:
> 
> But remember what it's all about, Having fun and not taking things to serious.
> ...



whassup brandy,lookin forward to seein the new rides at chehalis.

brandy is known the nw mama for the lowriders,if yall have a problem then piss off,all i know is when im ready for my suspension work then she knows ill be callin her,but thats bcuz i know that i will get quality work,i aint sayin big time is bad,i just have my own preferences,now as per ppl that are talkin all this trash theres no need for it,we riders not children,lets act like adults,let ya car do the talkin and not ya egos,im learnin to hit the switch all over again as the one car i did hit switches on i didnt get to do so for long befor the car was destroyed.either way nw riders keep it real.and remember to let ya car do the talkin and pull to the line.


----------



## tony82 (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Mar 8 2006, 04:10 PM~5003915
> *MY MOMS IS #1 BELIEVE THAT
> 
> JENDAS KNOWN AS THE NW MAMA
> ...


never mind who i am,long as i know who you are...just be nuteral they do what they do and you do what you do, if you do it better then they do it,well good for you, but there are still doing it, people know who has the good dvd...people want to see cars doing alot of inches and nice music...the people will bring you up and the people can bring you down...you do good dvd's, but you can do better, and remember you are a nuteral side, so just hear, see and put on the dvd....


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Mar 8 2006, 08:13 PM~5004818
> *whassup brandy,lookin forward to seein the new rides at chehalis.
> 
> brandy is known the nw mama for the lowriders,if yall have a problem then piss off,all i know is when im ready for my suspension work then she knows ill be callin her,but thats bcuz i know that i will get quality work,i aint sayin big time is bad,i just have my own preferences,now as per ppl that are talkin all this trash theres no need for it,we riders not children,lets act like adults,let ya car do the talkin and not ya egos,im learnin to hit the switch all over again as the one car i did hit switches on i didnt get to do so for long befor the car was destroyed.either way nw riders keep it real.and remember to let ya car do the talkin and pull to the line.
> *


----------



## tony82 (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Mar 8 2006, 06:03 PM~5004747
> *so because I want my shit done right by some cool homies I'm a kiss ass? shut the fuck up no name ass lame ass aint got no hoppin game ass *****
> *


"pull the jenda's out of your mouth" KISS ASS


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tony82_@Mar 8 2006, 08:25 PM~5004912
> *"pull the jenda's out of your mouth" KISS ASS
> *


pull my dick out your mouth and put Scotty's back in


----------



## tony82 (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Mar 8 2006, 06:13 PM~5004818
> *whassup brandy,lookin forward to seein the new rides at chehalis.
> 
> brandy is known the nw mama for the lowriders,if yall have a problem then piss off,all i know is when im ready for my suspension work then she knows ill be callin her,but thats bcuz i know that i will get quality work,i aint sayin big time is bad,i just have my own preferences,now as per ppl that are talkin all this trash theres no need for it,we riders not children,lets act like adults,let ya car do the talkin and not ya egos,im learnin to hit the switch all over again as the one car i did hit switches on i didnt get to do so for long befor the car was destroyed.either way nw riders keep it real.and remember to let ya car do the talkin and pull to the line.
> *


brandy is not my mama..and she's not the mama of the NW because that will be one big mama! and piss off pull the jenda's out of your mouth, and do not make excuses about hittin your own switch...HIT YOUR OWN DAM SWITCH.....


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

hey stupid i do hit my own im just outta practice,when the club hopper is done pull to the line ill serve you myself,any questions,any time i had a question when i was startin i was quick to ask the jendas when i could,so go back to scotty or whoever just shit you out and let you speak.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

LETS GET SOME SHIT ON TAPE!!!!!


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Mar 8 2006, 05:42 PM~5005048
> *LETS GET SOME SHIT ON TAPE!!!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Mar 8 2006, 05:42 PM~5005048
> *LETS GET SOME SHIT ON TAPE!!!!!
> *


Damn server


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 8 2006, 05:46 PM~5005082
> *Damn server
> *


understand :biggrin:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

fuck this hater. brand new and already talkin shit


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: olskoolkaddy, westside206rain, PUROLOCOS, BIGTONY, vengence


so out of the six whos going to chehalis? answer:all six.. :biggrin: so why aint we working on our cars? answer:cuz this shit is to funny to miss. :biggrin:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by olskoolkaddy_@Mar 8 2006, 08:52 PM~5005134
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: olskoolkaddy, westside206rain, PUROLOCOS, BIGTONY, vengence
> so out of the six whos going to chehalis? answer:all six.. :biggrin: so why aint we working on our cars? answer:cuz this shit is to funny to miss. :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

HAHAHAHA GOOD 1


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by olskoolkaddy_@Mar 8 2006, 05:52 PM~5005134
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: olskoolkaddy, westside206rain, PUROLOCOS, BIGTONY, vengence
> so out of the six whos going to chehalis? answer:all six.. :biggrin: so why aint we working on our cars? answer:cuz this shit is to funny to miss. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by olskoolkaddy_@Mar 8 2006, 06:52 PM~5005134
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: olskoolkaddy, westside206rain, PUROLOCOS, BIGTONY, vengence
> so out of the six whos going to chehalis? answer:all six.. :biggrin: so why aint we working on our cars? answer:cuz this shit is to funny to miss. :biggrin:
> *


HELL YA  :roflmao:


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: shit im still laughin..


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

WTF, this guy is great post your fucking car tony82.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Mar 8 2006, 09:41 PM~5005482
> *WTF, this guy is great post your fucking car tony82.
> *


car, truck, bike, plane, train, naked hynas, radio flyer wagon, post something


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

damn been away for a couple of days and this shit is still going........other than this fool what's up yall! 

hydro girl what's up MAMA! glad to hear yall coming out strong this year!


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

so when is vol 3 commin out????


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

just need to get one more good event!! maybe streetlow show??


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

is vol 2 out yet.....sorry for asking been busy getting stuff ready for this weekend!


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Mar 8 2006, 08:10 PM~5006122
> *is vol 2 out yet.....sorry for asking been busy getting stuff ready for this weekend!
> *


Just came out last weekend


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tony82_@Mar 8 2006, 03:28 PM~5003622
> *ONE THING I AINT YOUR BRO ANOTHER THING IT AINT ABOUT HATING ON JENDAS ITS JUST THAT THATS ALL THAT COMES OUT OF YOUR MOUTH STOP BEING A KISS ASS OH YEAH AND ABOUT SPELLING WE DIDNT ALL GROW UP IN A RICH PLACE WERE MAMA AND PAPA TOOK CARE OF US REALLY GOOD AND ONCE AGAIN HIT YOUR OWN DAMN SWITCH BOY
> *


Well sorry to tell you i dont suck up to no one. Im practically building my own car, and Im apart of the Jendas so it would be like kissing my own butt. As for growing up rich. I was not rich either but i can spell and i have a car with juice. The only type of juice you have is the kind that comes in your lunch when your mommy makes it for you. All this talk about hittin my own switch is old. at least i have a switch to hit. Like i said before I can hit the switch just not as good as chris and when there is money on the line i rather win it then lose it.


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

Im drunk as shit right now but I know nobody isnt talking shit to Paul and Brandy right? :guns:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

for the ebay lovers :biggrin: 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...3ALCA%3AMT%3A11


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Mar 8 2006, 05:26 PM~5004917
> *pull my dick out your mouth and put Scotty's back in
> *


NOT MY DICK HOMIE! I'M NO ***!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

I NEED VOLUME 2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tony82 (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Mar 8 2006, 06:40 PM~5005035
> *hey stupid i do hit my own im just outta practice,when the club hopper is done pull to the line ill serve you myself,any questions,any time i had a question when i was startin i was quick to ask the jendas when i could,so go back to scotty or whoever just shit you out and let you speak.
> *


STUPID WHOS STUPID WHO CANT HIT THERE OWN SWITCH! YOU HAVE ALL WINTER TO PRACTICE HITTING YOUR SWITCH AND YOU HAVE TO CALL ALL THE WAY TO OREGON TO ASK QUESTIONS WHEN THERE IS ALOT OF SHOPS IN WASHINGTON AND GOOD ONES TO NO EXCUSES HIT YOUR OWN DAMN SWITCH


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tony82_@Mar 9 2006, 11:03 AM~5009927
> *STUPID WHOS STUPID WHO CANT HIT THERE OWN SWITCH! YOU HAVE ALL WINTER TO PRACTICE HITTING YOUR SWITCH AND YOU HAVE TO CALL ALL THE WAY TO OREGON TO ASK QUESTIONS WHEN THERE IS ALOT OF SHOPS IN WASHINGTON AND GOOD ONES TO NO EXCUSES HIT YOUR OWN DAMN SWITCH
> *


WHY DON'T YOU COME TO CALI AND PLAY WITH ME AND THE BIG BOYS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tony82 (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Mar 9 2006, 12:34 AM~5007409
> *Well sorry to tell you i dont suck up to no one.  Im practically building my own car, and Im apart of the Jendas so it would be like kissing my own butt.  As for growing up rich.  I was not rich either but i can spell and i have a car with juice.  The only type of juice you have is the kind that comes in your lunch when your mommy makes it for you.  All this talk about hittin my own switch is old. at least i have a switch to hit.  Like i said before I can hit the switch just not as good as chris and when there is money on the line i rather win it then lose it.
> *


 YOU DONT WIN THE MONEY CHRIS DOES, AND YOU MUST HAVE ALOT OF MONEY, THEY BUILD THE CAR FOR YOU AND THEY ALSO HAVE TO HOP IT FOR YOU, AND THEN THEY BURN YOUR MOTORS AND YOU PAY FOR IT, AND YOU DIDNT EVEN HOP YOUR CAR THERE NOT DOING IT FOR FREE, ALSO PEOPLE DONT KNOW THATS EVEN YOUR CAR EVERYONE THINKS ITS CHRIS'S CAR BECAUSE HE'S THE ONE ON THE SWITCH AND IF YOUR AFRAID TO HIT THE SWITCH BECAUSE THE JUICE COMES OUT OF YOUR ASS DONT WORRY ABOUT IT JUST KEEP ON HITTING THE SWITCH AND EVENTUALLY SOME DAY YOU WILL GET IT


----------



## tony82 (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Mar 9 2006, 12:12 PM~5009986
> *WHY DON'T YOU COME TO CALI AND PLAY WITH ME AND THE BIG BOYS!!!!!!!!!
> *


MAN YOU HAVE TO TALK TO THE PEOPLE IN THE NW DONT YOU HAVE ANY ONE TO TALK TO DOWN SOUTH


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tony82_@Mar 9 2006, 11:25 AM~5010083
> *MAN YOU HAVE TO TALK TO THE PEOPLE IN THE NW DONT YOU HAVE ANY ONE TO TALK TO DOWN SOUTH
> *


I HAVE FRIENDS ALL OVER!! LIKE I SAID COME AND PLAY WITH THE OG'S!!!!!!!


----------



## tony82 (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Mar 9 2006, 12:26 PM~5010097
> *I HAVE FRIENDS ALL OVER!!  LIKE I SAID COME AND PLAY WITH THE OG'S!!!!!!!
> *


THIS IS THE NW THIS IS WHAT WE DO IN THE NW IT AINT THE SW


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tony82_@Mar 9 2006, 11:34 AM~5010186
> *THIS IS THE NW THIS IS WHAT WE DO IN THE NW IT AINT THE SW
> *


SO HOW YOU'RE REPRESENTING THE NW MAKES THE NW LOOK GOOD IN YOUR OWN FEEBLE MIND? POST YOUR CAR UP AND STOP BEING A HO!!!!!!


----------



## tony82 (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Mar 9 2006, 12:36 PM~5010200
> *SO HOW YOU'RE REPRESENTING THE NW MAKES THE NW LOOK GOOD IN YOUR OWN FEEBLE MIND?  POST YOUR CAR UP AND STOP BEING A HO!!!!!!
> *


HO YOUR THE HO YOUR THE ONE HOING OVER HERE IN THE NW DONT YOU GET ENOUGH IN THE SOUTH


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

I GET PLENTY POST YOUR CAR UP PUSSY!!!!!!!


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Mar 8 2006, 12:05 PM~5001832
> *:wave: hello to all our homies. WE KNOW YOU ALL JUST MISS US :biggrin:
> 
> But remember what it's all about, Having fun and not taking things to serious.
> ...


good too hear, your to good to quit you guys already had too long of a vacation.


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tony82_@Mar 9 2006, 01:03 PM~5009927
> *STUPID WHOS STUPID WHO CANT HIT THERE OWN SWITCH! YOU HAVE ALL WINTER TO PRACTICE HITTING YOUR SWITCH AND YOU HAVE TO CALL ALL THE WAY TO OREGON TO ASK QUESTIONS WHEN THERE IS ALOT OF SHOPS IN WASHINGTON AND GOOD ONES TO NO EXCUSES HIT YOUR OWN DAMN SWITCH
> *


look newbie,every body on here knows every body.they don't know who you are that's chickin' shit in my book.


----------



## LoNeLyRiDeR (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Mar 9 2006, 01:10 PM~5010981
> *good too hear, your to good to quit you guys already had too long of a vacation.
> *


MAN YOU TREAT JENDA'S LIKE GOD, GOD SAID THOUGH SHOULD NOT WORSHIP ANY OTHER GOD BEFORE ME, THIS JENDA'S STUFF IS GETTING TOO OLD...


----------



## LoNeLyRiDeR (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Mar 9 2006, 01:14 PM~5011012
> *look newbie,every body on here knows every body.they don't know who you are that's chickin' shit in my book.
> *


I THINK TONY82 IS RIGHT, CHICKEN SHIT I THINK U GUYS ARE THE CHICKEN SHIT U GUYS TALK ALOT ON THE INTERNET, AND SHOW COMES NOBODY IS THERE U GUYS ONLY MAKE LAME EXCUSES LIKE, YOUR CAR IS NOT READY STOP TALKING ABOUT HOW BAD U GUYS ARE JUST BRING IT OUT...


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LoNeLyRiDeR_@Mar 9 2006, 02:09 PM~5011472
> *I THINK TONY82 IS RIGHT, CHICKEN SHIT I THINK U GUYS ARE THE CHICKEN SHIT U GUYS TALK ALOT ON THE INTERNET, AND SHOW COMES NOBODY IS THERE U GUYS ONLY MAKE LAME EXCUSES LIKE, YOUR CAR IS NOT READY STOP TALKING ABOUT HOW BAD U GUYS ARE JUST BRING IT OUT...
> *


COPONE CAD WAS OUT!!!!! WHERE WAS U?


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Mar 9 2006, 02:28 PM~5011662
> *COPONE CAD WAS OUT!!!!! WHERE WAS U?
> *


 :0


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by olskoolkaddy_@Mar 8 2006, 06:52 PM~5005134
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: olskoolkaddy, westside206rain, PUROLOCOS, BIGTONY, vengence
> so out of the six whos going to chehalis? answer:all six.. :biggrin: so why aint we working on our cars? answer:cuz this shit is to funny to miss. :biggrin:
> *


im goin but no hopper yet,


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Hey Lonelyrider why dont you and your lifetime partner tony82, build a car together.


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Mar 9 2006, 06:05 PM~5013282
> *im goin but no hopper yet,
> *


you can hop.........hop yo ass in the car and go. :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tony82_@Mar 9 2006, 12:03 PM~5009927
> *STUPID WHOS STUPID WHO CANT HIT THERE OWN SWITCH! YOU HAVE ALL WINTER TO PRACTICE HITTING YOUR SWITCH AND YOU HAVE TO CALL ALL THE WAY TO OREGON TO ASK QUESTIONS WHEN THERE IS ALOT OF SHOPS IN WASHINGTON AND GOOD ONES TO NO EXCUSES HIT YOUR OWN DAMN SWITCH
> *


ok everyone that knows me knows i aint bringin a hopper out anytime soon,but when i do ill serve you 2 ways with juice and with air,and i know that theres shops here,i used to live in one,its called s.i. customs, so when you wanna man up and post a pic of what you runnin then we might stop doggin on you,and by the way i do hit my own switch,im also the club switchman for our hopper we got comin out.

509 whaddup homie.


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tony82_@Mar 9 2006, 12:18 PM~5010035
> *YOU DONT WIN THE MONEY CHRIS DOES, AND YOU MUST HAVE ALOT OF MONEY, THEY BUILD THE CAR FOR YOU AND THEY ALSO HAVE TO HOP IT FOR YOU, AND THEN THEY BURN YOUR MOTORS AND YOU PAY FOR IT, AND YOU DIDNT EVEN HOP YOUR CAR THERE NOT DOING IT FOR FREE, ALSO PEOPLE DONT KNOW THATS EVEN YOUR CAR EVERYONE THINKS ITS CHRIS'S CAR BECAUSE HE'S THE ONE ON THE SWITCH AND IF YOUR AFRAID TO HIT THE SWITCH BECAUSE THE JUICE COMES OUT OF YOUR ASS DONT WORRY ABOUT IT JUST KEEP ON HITTING THE SWITCH AND EVENTUALLY SOME DAY YOU WILL GET IT
> *


Which part of Im building my own car dont you understand? Yea paul is looking over me to make sure i do things right but im doing most of the fab work and ask Ryan he knows he has seen some of my work. Im tired of messing with you why dont you bring a car to yakima and well hop and I WILL BE ON MY OWN SWITCH. Now post up your car you broke HO.


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Mar 9 2006, 06:05 PM~5013282
> *im goin but no hopper yet,
> *


you can hop.........hop yo ass in the car and go. :biggrin:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Mar 9 2006, 06:05 PM~5013282
> *im goin but no hopper yet,
> *


you can hop.........hop yo ass in the car and go. :biggrin:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

damn server..........


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Mar 9 2006, 06:29 PM~5013558
> *Which part of Im building my own car dont you understand?  Yea paul is looking over me to make sure i do things right but im doing most of the fab work and ask Ryan he knows he has seen some of my work. Im tired of messing with you why dont you bring a car to yakima and well hop and I WILL BE ON MY OWN SWITCH.  Now post up your car you broke HO.
> *


RIDER TALK FOR REAL YOUNG'N- !!!


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Any idea when C A S in Everett is going to get the shipment of dvds?? i was gunna go by today and pick one up but he said they where not in yet


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

JUST NEED HIS ADDY !!! I LOST HIS CARD AND HIS SITE DONT HAVE IT EITHER- TONY U GOT IT BY CHANCE? IF I GETTEM OUT 2 NIGHT THEY WILL BE THERE SATURDAY :biggrin: HE OFF BROADWAY OR RUCKER ST????


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

NEVER MIND HE CALLED ME!!!!


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Mar 9 2006, 08:11 PM~5014165
> *JUST NEED HIS ADDY !!! I LOST HIS CARD AND HIS SITE DONT HAVE IT EITHER- TONY U GOT IT BY CHANCE? IF I GETTEM OUT 2 NIGHT THEY WILL BE THERE SATURDAY :biggrin:  HE OFF BROADWAY OR RUCKER ST????
> *


2718 BROADWAY AVE - - - EVERETT, WA 98201
Throw in a EXTRA FREE one for ME :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

I C U BA WHAT UP DOG!!!


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Mar 9 2006, 08:31 PM~5014307
> *NEVER MIND HE CALLED ME!!!!
> *


So does this mean he will have them by sat??


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

wheres my copy at nukka :0


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

whassup,lookin to get my copy soon.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

:0  :biggrin:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

cool shirt


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 10 2006, 04:16 AM~5016420
> *:0    :biggrin:
> *


Luv that shirt.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

ME 2


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

i like it,kinda seems true to me.


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

:0


> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 10 2006, 05:16 AM~5016420
> *:0    :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

can i get my dvd yet ?


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

im thinkin of just usin ebay.,


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

PEOPLES HIT ME UP WHO WANTEM- DONT DO EBAY BRO TO MUCH$$

PM FOR ORDERS REMEMBER THE MORE U BUY THE BIGGER THE DISCOUNT!!! OR JUST CALL ME-:biggrin: PAYPAL MONEYORDERS AND CASH!!

BIG TIME GOTTEM FOR THE BOYZ IN PORTLAND :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Did you get them shipped out to Adam?? if so im going tomorrow to get one


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

DROPPED AT THE PDX AIRPORT POST OFFICE AT 9:30 PM LAST NIGHT- HE MAY EVEN GETTEM 2 DAY


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ryan if i want one bad enough ill just drive down to get one,then again we might have to go cruisin while im down there too,so hows ne portland a lil on the white side around now?


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Mar 10 2006, 12:52 PM~5019740
> *DROPPED AT THE PDX AIRPORT POST OFFICE AT 9:30 PM LAST NIGHT- HE MAY EVEN GETTEM 2 DAY
> *



i might have to take a drive up there tommor


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

COME DOWN ANYTIME!!


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LoNeLyRiDeR_@Mar 9 2006, 04:09 PM~5011472
> *I THINK TONY82 IS RIGHT, CHICKEN SHIT I THINK U GUYS ARE THE CHICKEN SHIT U GUYS TALK ALOT ON THE INTERNET, AND SHOW COMES NOBODY IS THERE U GUYS ONLY MAKE LAME EXCUSES LIKE, YOUR CAR IS NOT READY STOP TALKING ABOUT HOW BAD U GUYS ARE JUST BRING IT OUT...
> *


hey everybody on here brings cars and they don't hide.no excuses we will be there no matter what w/ or w/out our cars.


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LoNeLyRiDeR_@Mar 9 2006, 04:06 PM~5011431
> *MAN YOU TREAT JENDA'S LIKE GOD, GOD SAID THOUGH SHOULD NOT WORSHIP ANY OTHER GOD BEFORE ME, THIS JENDA'S STUFF IS GETTING TOO OLD...
> *


not god just someone who's ben putting it down 4 the N.W.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

hey Ryan get at me homie, I needed a power of attorney


----------



## tony82 (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Mar 9 2006, 07:29 PM~5013558
> *Which part of Im building my own car dont you understand?  Yea paul is looking over me to make sure i do things right but im doing most of the fab work and ask Ryan he knows he has seen some of my work. Im tired of messing with you why dont you bring a car to yakima and well hop and I WILL BE ON MY OWN SWITCH.  Now post up your car you broke HO.
> *


broke ho your ass is the broke ho after u finish paying jendas all that money and u still cant hit your own damn switch, hit your own damn switch boy.!!!!


----------



## tony82 (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Mar 9 2006, 07:11 PM~5013348
> *ok everyone that knows me knows i aint bringin a hopper out anytime soon,but when i do ill serve you 2 ways with juice and with air,and i know that theres shops here,i used to live in one,its called s.i. customs, so when you wanna man up and post a pic of what you runnin then we might stop doggin on you,and by the way i do hit my own switch,im also the club switchman for our hopper we got comin out.
> 
> 509 whaddup homie.
> *


then y are u talking shit if u dont have anything to back it up with


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

kingoflacz i see you. you want one of these vidios?


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

SO WHAT DID YOU THINK OF V.2??? THOSE WHO HAVE SEEN IT? :biggrin:


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

still waiting but everybody i talk to said it was good


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Mar 10 2006, 06:14 PM~5022088
> *SO WHAT DID YOU THINK OF V.2??? THOSE WHO HAVE SEEN IT? :biggrin:
> *


Damn how many people have it LOL hopefully CAS will get there tomorrow so i can go up there they didnt get them today


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tony82_@Mar 10 2006, 05:32 PM~5021863
> *broke ho your ass is the broke ho after u finish paying jendas all that money and u still cant hit your own damn switch, hit your own damn switch boy.!!!!
> *



He's paying us money?????????????? News to me............PAY UP SHAYNE HA HA 
Thats fucking funny right there...These people don't have a clue................of what they are talking about.

Here let me help you........IT'S CALLED SPONSERSHIP...........Of course they would'nt know about that cause who would want to sponser someone SO NEGATIVE to the sport...................DUMB-ASSES


----------



## tony82 (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Mar 10 2006, 07:36 PM~5022195
> *He's paying us money?????????????? News to me............PAY UP SHAYNE HA HA
> Thats fucking funny right there...These people don't have a clue................of what they are talking about.
> 
> ...


SPONSORSHIP IS ANOTHER WAY TO SAY MONEY EVERYBODY WHO KNOWS ABOUT SPONSORSHIP IS ANOTHER WAY TO SAY MONEY AND ADVERTISING CUZ THATS WUT U ARE DOING ITS JUST ANOTHER WAY TO GET YOUR NAME OUT THERE BUT YOURE NOT GIVING THEM THE PARTS FOR FREE YOUR STILL SELLING THEM PARTS FOR A CHEAPER PRICE AND ITS ALL PUBLICITY NOT UNLESS U HAVE ALOT OF MONEY AND YOURE GIVING ALLTHE PARTS OUT FOR FREE HYDROGIRL AND YOURE STILL DOING THIS FOR PUBLICITY AND FAME AND GLORY AND U CALL ME A DUMBASS YOURE THE 1 THAT SAID U WERE GUNNA QUIT AND ALL THIS BULLSHIT JUST SO PEOPLE CAN FEEL SORRY FOR U I KNOW ALOT OF GUYS ALOT OF O.G'S AND OLD GUYS THAT QUIT AND DIDNT MAKE SUCH A BIG DEAL ABOUT IT MAN I THOUGHT THEY WERE GUNNA PUT YOUR ASS ON THE RADIO FOR THAT AND IF YOURE GUNNA QUIT JUST QUIT DONT HAVE PEOPLE FEEL SORRY FOR YOUR DUMBASS, DUMBASS, NOW WHOS LAUGHING!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tony82_@Mar 10 2006, 06:51 PM~5022283
> *SPONSORSHIP IS ANOTHER WAY TO SAY MONEY EVERYBODY WHO KNOWS ABOUT SPONSORSHIP IS ANOTHER WAY TO SAY MONEY AND ADVERTISING CUZ THATS WUT U ARE DOING ITS JUST ANOTHER WAY TO GET YOUR NAME OUT THERE BUT YOURE NOT GIVING THEM THE PARTS FOR FREE YOUR STILL SELLING THEM PARTS FOR A CHEAPER PRICE AND ITS ALL PUBLICITY NOT UNLESS U HAVE ALOT OF MONEY AND YOURE GIVING ALLTHE PARTS OUT FOR FREE HYDROGIRL AND YOURE STILL DOING THIS FOR PUBLICITY AND FAME AND GLORY AND U CALL ME A DUMBASS YOURE THE 1 THAT SAID U WERE GUNNA QUIT AND ALL THIS BULLSHIT JUST SO PEOPLE CAN FEEL SORRY FOR U  I KNOW ALOT OF GUYS ALOT OF O.G'S AND OLD GUYS THAT QUIT AND DIDNT MAKE SUCH A BIG DEAL ABOUT IT MAN I THOUGHT THEY WERE GUNNA PUT YOUR ASS ON THE RADIO FOR THAT AND IF YOURE GUNNA QUIT JUST QUIT DONT HAVE PEOPLE FEEL SORRY FOR YOUR DUMBASS, DUMBASS, NOW WHOS LAUGHING!!!!!!!!!
> *


DAMN DO YOU NEED A HUG OR WHAT YOU SURE ARE REAL ANGRY AT EVERYBODY DID SOMEONE PISS IN YOUR CHEERIOS OR SOMTHING ANY BUSSINESS PROMOTES THEM SELF LIKE THE JENDAS OR ANY OTHER BUSSINESS AND I UNDERSTAND WHY THEY TOLD PEOPLE THEY WHERE DONE BECAUSE THEY HAVE LOVE FOR THE LIFESTYLE AND FOR THE PEOPLE WHO REP IT THE RIGHT WAY WITH THEM AND JUST BECAUSE THEY TAKING TIME OFF FROM THE PIT THEM SELFS DOESNT MEAN THEY CAN'T STILL RUN A BUSSINESS OR SUPPORT THE LIFESTYLE PLAIN AND SIMPLE AND LIKE EVERYONE ELSE AS SADI WHY DON'T YOU LET EVERYONE KNOW WHO YOU ARE AND WHAT YOU WORKING WITH AND THE LINE DON'T WORRY WHO I AM I KNOW WHO YOU ARE IS PLAYED OUT


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tony82_@Mar 10 2006, 07:51 PM~5022283
> *SPONSORSHIP IS ANOTHER WAY TO SAY MONEY EVERYBODY WHO KNOWS ABOUT SPONSORSHIP IS ANOTHER WAY TO SAY MONEY AND ADVERTISING CUZ THATS WUT U ARE DOING ITS JUST ANOTHER WAY TO GET YOUR NAME OUT THERE BUT YOURE NOT GIVING THEM THE PARTS FOR FREE YOUR STILL SELLING THEM PARTS FOR A CHEAPER PRICE AND ITS ALL PUBLICITY NOT UNLESS U HAVE ALOT OF MONEY AND YOURE GIVING ALLTHE PARTS OUT FOR FREE HYDROGIRL AND YOURE STILL DOING THIS FOR PUBLICITY AND FAME AND GLORY AND U CALL ME A DUMBASS YOURE THE 1 THAT SAID U WERE GUNNA QUIT AND ALL THIS BULLSHIT JUST SO PEOPLE CAN FEEL SORRY FOR U  I KNOW ALOT OF GUYS ALOT OF O.G'S AND OLD GUYS THAT QUIT AND DIDNT MAKE SUCH A BIG DEAL ABOUT IT MAN I THOUGHT THEY WERE GUNNA PUT YOUR ASS ON THE RADIO FOR THAT AND IF YOURE GUNNA QUIT JUST QUIT DONT HAVE PEOPLE FEEL SORRY FOR YOUR DUMBASS, DUMBASS, NOW WHOS LAUGHING!!!!!!!!!
> *


Wow. Your a real tough guy hiding behind the computer. I bet you would not say that to her face you pussie. Your the dumbass because you keep saying hit my own switch and i told you i would hop you at yakima ON MY OWN SWITCH but you never said anything about it so i guess you dont got nothing to hop. And if your such a great switch hitter post you hitting a switch and not the light switch. Man you have no respect for anyone and your a discrace to lowriding.


----------



## tony82 (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Mar 10 2006, 08:00 PM~5022346
> *Wow.  Your a real tough guy hiding behind the computer. I bet you would not say that to her face you pussie.  Your the dumbass because you keep saying hit my own switch and i told you i would hop you at yakima ON MY OWN SWITCH but you never said anything about it so i guess you dont got nothing to hop.  And if your such a great switch hitter post you hitting a switch and not the light switch.  Man you have no respect for anyone and your a discrace to lowriding.
> *


LOWRIDING U DONT KNOW SHIT ABOUT LOWRIDING YOUR JUST A DUMBASS LIL BOY TRYIN TO MAKE A NAME FOR YOUR SELF IVE BEEN HITTING THE SWITCH LONGER THAN U AND TAPPING THAT ASS LONGER THAN U AND Y ARE U BRINGING UP YAKIMA THE NEXT SHOW IS CHEHALIS IF HYDROGIRL GIVES U FRRE MOTORS Y DONT U HIT YOUR OWN SWITCH THREE MONTHS TIL CHEHALIS AND U STILL DONT KNOW HOW TO HIT YOUR OWN SWITCH DUMBASS AND DONT WOORY ABOUT TELLING HYDROGIRL TO HER FACE IM PRETTY SURE SHE ALREADY KNOWS AND FOR HAVING NO RESPECT LEARN HOW TO RESPECT YOUR ELDERS FIRST BEFORE U TALK SHIT LIL KID


----------



## tony82 (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 10 2006, 07:57 PM~5022338
> *DAMN DO YOU NEED A HUG OR WHAT YOU SURE ARE REAL ANGRY AT EVERYBODY  DID SOMEONE PISS IN YOUR CHEERIOS OR SOMTHING ANY BUSSINESS PROMOTES THEM SELF LIKE THE JENDAS OR ANY OTHER BUSSINESS AND I UNDERSTAND WHY THEY TOLD PEOPLE THEY WHERE DONE BECAUSE THEY HAVE LOVE FOR THE LIFESTYLE AND FOR THE PEOPLE WHO REP IT THE RIGHT WAY WITH THEM AND JUST BECAUSE THEY TAKING TIME OFF FROM THE PIT THEM SELFS DOESNT MEAN THEY CAN'T STILL RUN A BUSSINESS OR SUPPORT THE LIFESTYLE PLAIN AND SIMPLE AND LIKE EVERYONE ELSE AS SADI WHY DON'T YOU LET EVERYONE KNOW WHO YOU ARE AND WHAT YOU WORKING WITH AND THE LINE DON'T WORRY WHO I AM I KNOW WHO YOU ARE IS PLAYED OUT
> *


BIG TONY U TALK ABOUT BUSINESSES Y DONT U EVER SUPPORT BIG TYME HYDRAULICS OR WESTSIDE HYDRAULICS AND OTHER SMALL SHOPS AROUND THE ONLY THING THAT COMES OUT OF YOUR MOUTH AND EVERYBODY ELSES IS JENDAS. Y DONT U EVER TALK ABOUT ANYBODY ELSE BUT THEM BIG TYME AND WESTSIDE MAKE GOOD CLEAN CARS AND HOPPERS U GUYS NEVER SAY NOTHIN ABOUT THOSE GUYS AND ESPECIALLY U TONY YOU WILL FIND OUT WHO I AM


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

Well the only reason why i say yakima is because my car is not done yet. IM building a new one. Thats clean and will still hop on your weak self. As for making a name for myself alot of people know my name but do they know yours?


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

Your right Tony82, I do know what's crackin...........This whole BULLSHIT in this topic isn't even about All the people that you have talked shit about...IT'S not about SHAYNE ethier. I got your number, it's all about YOU ARE ONE WORRIED person that CHRIS will be hittin the switch again this season and YOU WILL GET BEAT AGAIN yes I said AGAIN.............That's why you are raggin on SHAYNE to hit his own switch so you might have some chance at winning.. So you really need to STOP at this point you STAYED ON THIS SITE JUST LONG ENOUGH FOR, YEP YOU KNOW WHO GOT YOU AGAIN.........CHRIS TRACED YOUR IP ADDRESS SO WE KNOW WHO YOU ARE NOW. And my suggestion to you would be to STOP or I will let the peeps know WHO YOU ARE.......And keep JENDA'S name out of your mouth or I will be forced to BITCH SLAP you when I see you again......LAST LAUGH IS NOW ON YOU :roflmao: :roflmao: STAY OFF YOUR DADS COMPUTER, buy your own..............


----------



## tony82 (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Mar 10 2006, 08:28 PM~5022496
> *Well the only reason why i say yakima is because my car is not done yet. IM building a new one. Thats clean and will still hop on your weak self.  As for making a name for myself alot of people know my name but do they know yours?
> *


IS THAT IT THATS PRETTY WEAK EXCUSES EXCUSES


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tony82_@Mar 10 2006, 07:21 PM~5022460
> *BIG TONY U TALK ABOUT BUSINESSES Y DONT U EVER SUPPORT BIG TYME HYDRAULICS OR WESTSIDE HYDRAULICS AND OTHER SMALL SHOPS AROUND THE ONLY THING THAT COMES OUT OF YOUR MOUTH AND EVERYBODY ELSES IS JENDAS.  Y DONT U EVER TALK ABOUT ANYBODY ELSE BUT THEM BIG TYME AND WESTSIDE MAKE GOOD CLEAN CARS AND HOPPERS U GUYS NEVER SAY NOTHIN ABOUT THOSE GUYS AND ESPECIALLY U TONY YOU WILL FIND OUT WHO I AM
> *


OH YOU MUST BE ON THE HUNT FOR ME THEN HUH TIGHT IM GLAD I HAVE FANS FILL ME IN ON WHAT I DID TO GET YOUR SPECIAL ATTENTION???? ANYWAYS AS FOR WEST SIDE OR BIG TYME I HAVE NO PROBLEM BUYING FROM EITHER ONE IF THEY HAD WHAT I NEEDED AT THE PRICE I WANTED TO PAY WHAT ABOUT R-MAYS YOU LEFT HIM OUT MATTER OF FACT I BOUGHT A FRAME AND SUSPENSION FROM HIM IS THAT OK ???? OTHER THAN THE FACT I DON'T LIVE IN PORTLAND SO ITS SMARTER FOR ME TO BUY LOCAL(OTHER SHOPS) IF I HAVE TO HAVE IT THAT DAY OR USE MY WHOLESALE CONNECTIONS I HAVE HAD FOR OVER 10 YEARS NOW BUT IT WAS MY PERSONAL CHOICE TO USE PAUL FOR MY FRAME AND WHEN DO I ONLY TALK ABOUT THE JENDAS??? BECAUSE IM FRIENDS WITH THEM I TALK ABOUT THEM ALL THE TIME??? I MAY EVEN KNOW WHO YOU ARE IF YOU WOULD TELL US WHO YOU ARE BUT YOU INSIST ON HIDING BEHIND A SCREEN NAME I HAVE NO PROBLEMS WITH YOU OR ANYBODY ELSE BUT ITS CLEAR YOU HAVE PROBLEMS WITH EVERYBODY ELSE NOT SURE WHY YOU HAVE SUCH A BIG CHIP ON YOUR SHOULDER OR FEAL THAT YOU WHERE WRONGED SOME HOW?? FILL US ALL IN WHY DON'T YOU


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

what did I miss. Damn why all the fucken drama towards jenda's and big tone :ugh: :ugh: They both good peeps


----------



## tony82 (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Mar 10 2006, 08:29 PM~5022500
> *Your right Tony82, I do know what's crackin...........This whole BULLSHIT in this topic isn't even about All the people that you have talked shit about...IT'S not about SHAYNE ethier. I got your number, it's all about YOU ARE ONE WORRIED person that CHRIS will be hittin the switch again this season and YOU WILL GET BEAT AGAIN yes I said AGAIN.............That's why you are raggin on SHAYNE to hit his own switch so you might have some chance at winning.. So you really need to STOP at this point you STAYED ON THIS SITE JUST LONG ENOUGH FOR, YEP YOU KNOW WHO GOT YOU AGAIN.........CHRIS TRACED YOUR IP ADDRESS SO WE KNOW WHO YOU ARE NOW. And my suggestion to you would be to STOP or I will let the peeps know WHO YOU ARE.......And keep JENDA'S name out of your mouth or I will be forced to BITCH SLAP you when I see you again......LAST LAUGH IS NOW ON YOU :roflmao:  :roflmao: STAY OFF YOUR DADS COMPUTER, buy your own..............
> *


FOR ONE THING ITS MY COMPUTER NOBODY ELSES AND FOR U HYDROGIRL ITS A FREE WORLD EVERYBODY IS ENTITLED TO SAY AND DO WHAT THEY WANT AND IF ITS TO HOT IN THE KITCHEN FOR U U ALREADY KNOW WHAT TO DO SO STOP BITCHING AND FOR CHRIS IS HE 15 AGAIN THIS YEAR AND HELL NO IM NOT AFRAID OF U GRANDMA AND IF ITS STILL TOO HOT GET OFF THE COMPUTER


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

I see BIG DADDY RON hello VEGAS...................


----------



## tony82 (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigpimpin25_@Mar 10 2006, 08:35 PM~5022531
> *   what did I miss. Damn why all the fucken drama towards jenda's and big tone :ugh:  :ugh: They both good peeps
> *


SHUT THE FUCK UP AND STAY OUT OF THIS


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tony82_@Mar 10 2006, 07:41 PM~5022569
> *SHUT THE FUCK UP AND STAY OUT OF THIS
> *


 :uh: WTF who do you think you are you fucken bitch. Talking all this shit about everybody else. I hope you get that ass whooped in the fucken pit hoime, cuz I know somebody will get that shit on tape and show everybody how much of a fucken pussy yo bitch ass really is :0 :0 :0 Enough said bitch.


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

ALL THE FUCKIN HATERS THAT DONT HAVE A FUCKIN CAR SO QUIT TALKIN SHIT AND SHANE I WANNA SEE THAT CAR WHEN YOUR DONE. YOU KNOW WHAT IM TALKIN ABOUT.


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

YEP YEP. ITS LOOKING SICK BRO


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Sounds like tony82 is jealous, like I said before post your fucking car Mr O.G lowrider, why you talking so much shit about the Jendas Paul is one of the nicest guys in the game.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

fuck these bitch ass haters up in here


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tony82_@Mar 10 2006, 06:34 PM~5021878
> *then y are u talking shit if u dont have anything to back it up with
> *


im not talkin shit im talkin truth,if i had another hopper ready i would even be willin to drive it to wherever he is and serve him,i just dont have a hopper at the time.


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

this shit is to damn funny.


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Mar 11 2006, 08:55 AM~5025327
> *this shit is to damn funny.
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin: got to love the N.W.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

Gotta love the"LOVE" on LIL.. :biggrin: :biggrin: ....


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

SHUE I NEED YOUR ADDY


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

MAD PROPS TO RYAN THE DVD IS OFF THE HOOK BOUT TIME SHIT I CANT WAIT TO SEE MORE OUT OF TOWN FOOTAGE ON THE NEXT DVD. IF ANYBODY NEEDS HIT UP BIG TIME HYDRAULICS ! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

to bad tony82 gotta be a hater just to get recognized :uh:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Mar 11 2006, 07:51 PM~5028766
> *MAD PROPS TO RYAN THE DVD IS OFF THE HOOK BOUT TIME SHIT I CANT WAIT TO SEE MORE OUT OF TOWN FOOTAGE ON THE NEXT DVD.  IF ANYBODY NEEDS HIT UP BIG TIME HYDRAULICS ! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: 
dammit i haven't seen it yet.......was it that good?


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

RYAN WHERE'S MY COPY :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

NORTHWEST RIDERS ARE SLIPPIN. YOU SHOULD OF ALREADY SEEN THE VIDEO. OH BY THE WAY THAT GREEN CADDY ON THE BEGING AT THE JENDAS SHOW IS A CLEAN ASS CADDY. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Mar 12 2006, 01:38 PM~5031758
> *NORTHWEST RIDERS ARE SLIPPIN. YOU SHOULD OF ALREADY SEEN THE VIDEO.  OH BY THE WAY THAT GREEN CADDY ON THE BEGING AT THE JENDAS SHOW IS A CLEAN ASS CADDY. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


what if you're a fan of the northwest, are you slippin then :dunno:


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

THATS COOL HOMIE


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Mar 12 2006, 10:38 AM~5031758
> *NORTHWEST RIDERS ARE SLIPPIN. YOU SHOULD OF ALREADY SEEN THE VIDEO.  OH BY THE WAY THAT GREEN CADDY ON THE BEGING AT THE JENDAS SHOW IS A CLEAN ASS CADDY. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks bro i haven't seen it but i think that's mine! :roflmao:


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

YEAH HOMIE THATS YOURS YOU KNOW IT JUST GOT TO GIVE RESPECT WHERE ITS DESERVED ! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

ALL ON 3 BATTERIES LOL


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Mar 12 2006, 05:14 PM~5034584
> *ALL ON 3 BATTERIES LOL
> *


Damn he called you out loriding69 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

HEY U KNOW IF CAS GOTTEM TONE?


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ill get mine when i can.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Mar 12 2006, 07:16 PM~5035850
> *HEY U KNOW IF CAS GOTTEM TONE?
> *


YES SIR I GOT MINE YESTERDAY NOT TO BAD


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

SHIT I CANT WAIT TO GET MY CUTTY DONE SO I CAN SEE ME RIDE ON A VIDEO.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

me either!!


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

Hey Ryan wat up dog?


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

whats crackin


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

yo Ryan I got this cd from someone that wants to get a track on Volume 5. If you hear it you'll wanna use it :thumbsup:

Abstrakt Domain :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Mar 13 2006, 12:06 PM~5040053
> *whats crackin
> *


MY DVD PLEASE SIR!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Mar 13 2006, 12:09 PM~5040078
> *yo Ryan I got this cd from someone that wants to get a track on Volume 5. If you hear it you'll wanna use it :thumbsup:
> 
> Abstrakt Domain :thumbsup:
> *


GET A CAR BUSTER ASS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Mar 13 2006, 03:14 PM~5040109
> *GET A CAR BUSTER ASS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


the janitor is trynna bust on someone? shouldnt you be planning you and Ryan's wedding :dunno:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Mar 13 2006, 12:19 PM~5040145
> *the janitor is trynna bust on someone? shouldnt you be planning you and Ryan's wedding :dunno:
> *


DO YOU REALLY WANT ME TO START ON YOU???????


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

oh shit scotty n b goin at it now,get a room.


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 12 2006, 06:47 PM~5035505
> *Damn he called you out loriding69 :0  :biggrin:
> *


it's all good. he know i aint scurd! :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

i wanna see the caddies in action,


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Mar 13 2006, 05:06 PM~5040732
> *DO YOU REALLY WANT ME TO START ON YOU???????
> *


:ugh: well you couldnt do any better than the whole bald eagle thing and the "Question For The Crackaz", so go right on ahead bro. I probably wouldnt get a chance to read it anyways cuz I aint on here anymore like I used to be, I just drop by to promote the picnic and dumb shit like that, but I'll always make time for you and Ryan, as you two head into holy matrimony together. You know I'll support you 2 getting married and trying to hide the true feelings you both share for each other, which is evident by you posting up his bald head every chance you get. Now dont get me wrong, his bald head and off color ears is a funny sight, but who keeps pics of other men on their computer :ugh:

oh wait, I'm guilty as fuck :tears:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Mar 14 2006, 08:45 AM~5045632
> *:ugh: well you couldnt do any better than the whole bald eagle thing and the "Question For The Crackaz", so go right on ahead bro. I probably wouldnt get a chance to read it anyways cuz I aint on here anymore like I used to be, I just drop by to promote the picnic and dumb shit like that, but I'll always make time for you and Ryan, as you two head into holy matrimony together. You know I'll support you 2 getting married and trying to hide the true feelings you both share for each other, which is evident by you posting up his bald head every chance you get. Now dont get me wrong, his bald head and off color ears is a funny sight, but who keeps pics of other men on their computer :ugh:
> 
> oh wait, I'm guilty as fuck :tears:
> *


I SEE THE JHERI-CURL JUICE HAS PENETRATED YOUR BRAIN!!!!!!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

SEND 'N SOME MORE OUT 2 NITE!!


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Mar 14 2006, 11:49 AM~5045657
> *I SEE THE JHERI-CURL JUICE HAS PENETRATED YOUR BRAIN!!!!!!
> *


go rub some Rogaine on your husbands bald spot, this time make sure to wear some gloves, we wouldnt want you getting hairy palms


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Mar 14 2006, 08:50 AM~5045666
> *go rub some Rogaine on your husbands bald spot, this time make sure to wear some gloves, we wouldnt want you getting hairy palms
> *



GO GET A LIFTED CAR :0 :0 

FWD JUST AINT RIGHT

THAT BULLSHIT PICTURE CAME FROM YOUR BOY LICKNTRICKS ANYWAY


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

invest in a hair piece homie, people are complaining you're reflecting the sun in their eyes when they drive :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

DONT GET MY HEAD CONFUSED WITH THE CHROME WHEN THE NOSE IN THE AIR... SPEAKING OF AIR DEFLATE SOME OUT YOU YOUR LIPS- YOUR WAY OVER MAX CAPACITY....


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Mar 14 2006, 12:00 PM~5045744
> *DONT GET MY HEAD  CONFUSED WITH THE CHROME WHEN THE NOSE IN THE AIR... SPEAKING OF AIR DEFLATE SOME OUT YOU YOUR LIPS- YOUR WAY OVER MAX CAPACITY....
> *


:scrutinize: I HOPE YOU KNOW THIS MEANS WAR :angry: jk :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

WE ALL JUST SPEAKIN ON WHAT WE NOTICE


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

I know, and your chrome dome is just out there, I'm just waiting to see some planets revolve around it like its the sun


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Mar 14 2006, 08:50 AM~5045663
> *SEND 'N SOME MORE OUT 2 NITE!!
> *


MY DVD?


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Mar 14 2006, 08:50 AM~5045666
> *go rub some Rogaine on your husbands bald spot, this time make sure to wear some gloves, we wouldnt want you getting hairy palms
> *


GO GET YOUR NOSE REDUCED! YOUR NOSTRILS LOOK LIKE SHOT GUN BARRELS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Mar 14 2006, 08:53 AM~5045685
> *GO GET A LIFTED CAR :0  :0
> 
> FWD JUST AINT RIGHT
> ...


OWNED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! FAKE ASS ***** ROLLIN' A FWD CADDY!!!!!!! THAT'S LIKE A ***** ROOTING FOR THE BOSTON RED SOX!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Mar 14 2006, 11:45 AM~5045632
> *:ugh: well you couldnt do any better than the whole bald eagle thing and the "Question For The Crackaz", so go right on ahead bro. I probably wouldnt get a chance to read it anyways cuz I aint on here anymore like I used to be, I just drop by to promote the picnic and dumb shit like that, but I'll always make time for you and Ryan, as you two head into holy matrimony together. You know I'll support you 2 getting married and trying to hide the true feelings you both share for each other, which is evident by you posting up his bald head every chance you get. Now dont get me wrong, his bald head and off color ears is a funny sight, but who keeps pics of other men on their computer :ugh:
> 
> oh wait, I'm guilty as fuck :tears:
> *


When are you planning on getting a real project going instead of recruiting under age chicks to send you pics?


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Mar 14 2006, 12:09 PM~5045800
> *GO GET YOUR REDUCED! YOUR NOSTRILS LOOK LIKE SHOT GUN BARRELS!!!!!!!!!!
> *


dont be gettin mad at me cuz Ryan be bitch slappin your ass for trying to bootleg his shit. If you wanna sell some low quality dvd's, go get a Young Hogg dvd, only $2.95 at Netflix


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Mar 14 2006, 09:00 AM~5045744
> *DONT GET MY HEAD  CONFUSED WITH THE CHROME WHEN THE NOSE IN THE AIR... SPEAKING OF AIR DEFLATE SOME OUT YOU YOUR LIPS- YOUR WAY OVER MAX CAPACITY....
> *


***** YOUR LIPS ARE BIGGER THAN DR. J'S!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 14 2006, 12:12 PM~5045813
> *When are you planning on getting a real project going instead of recruiting under age chicks to send you pics?
> *


about the same time you stop wearing them lame ass shirts in Chicago thinkin you pimpin in my hood :uh:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 14 2006, 09:12 AM~5045813
> *When are you planning on getting a real project going instead of recruiting under age chicks to send you pics?
> *


 :0 OWNED AGAIN NOSTRILLA!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Mar 14 2006, 12:13 PM~5045824
> *about the same time you stop wearing them lame ass shirts in Chicago thinkin you pimpin in my hood :uh:
> *


What do you know about chicago other than just being a temporary resident there? This link is being forwarded to the d.a.'s office  Say no to childhood exploitation :nono: 

http://semperficc.i8.com/mz_semper_fi.html


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 14 2006, 12:14 PM~5045832
> *What do you know about chicago other than just being a temporary resident there?  This link is being forwarded to the d.a.'s office    Say no to childhood exploitation  :nono:
> 
> http://semperficc.i8.com/mz_semper_fi.html
> *


so you're sending it to your girl's office? tell her I said whats up


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Mar 14 2006, 12:15 PM~5045835
> *so you're sending it to your girl's office? tell her I said whats up
> *


She wants more info. on that minor. age, residence, etc...


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 14 2006, 12:17 PM~5045846
> *She wants more info. on that minor.  age, residence, etc...
> *


I want more info on your girl. tits, ass, number, etc...


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Mar 14 2006, 09:13 AM~5045824
> *about the same time you stop wearing them lame ass shirts in Chicago thinkin you pimpin in my hood :uh:
> *


SHUTUP BITCH YOU LIVE IN CHILLICOTHE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Mar 14 2006, 12:18 PM~5045849
> *I want more info on your girl. tits, ass, number, etc...
> *


Your telephone # is being forwarded as i type. lol! get ready to wax your asscheeks, the feds will be hitting you up. lol


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Mar 14 2006, 09:18 AM~5045849
> *I want more info on your girl. tits, ass, number, etc...
> *


HOW MUCH DOES IT COST YOU FOR YOUR JHERI-CURL SLEEPING BAGS!!!!!


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Mar 14 2006, 12:19 PM~5045856
> *HOW MUCH DOES IT COST YOU FOR YOUR JHERI-CURL SLEEPING BAGS!!!!!
> *


about the same as it costs you to suck Ryan's dick for cd's


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 14 2006, 09:19 AM~5045855
> *Your telephone # is being forwarded as i type.  lol!  get ready to wax your asscheeks, the feds will be hitting you up.  lol
> *


AYE CHISME!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Mar 14 2006, 09:22 AM~5045868
> *about the same as it costs you to suck Ryan's dick for cd's
> *


SHIT YOU'RE HIS HOUSE ***** BUSINESS PARTNER!!!!!!!!!


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Mar 14 2006, 12:23 PM~5045878
> *SHIT YOU'RE HIS HOUSE ***** BUSINESS PARTNER!!!!!!!!!
> *


who's business partner? kneegrow I'd rather be a house ***** than pickin cotton. then again, why would I wanna be a slave? free yourself homie. Why would anyone wanna be living a life of slaving for white folks? man fuck it, I got too much on my mind to even be trying to go back and forth with you right now homie. I'll beef with you when my family gets better


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Mar 14 2006, 12:23 PM~5045878
> *SHIT YOU'RE HIS HOUSE ***** BUSINESS PARTNER!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


dang, that fool has a noggin. lol


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Mar 14 2006, 09:27 AM~5045893
> *who's business partner? kneegrow I'd rather be a house ***** than pickin cotton. then again, why would I wanna be a slave? free yourself homie. Why would anyone wanna be living a life of slaving for white folks? man fuck it, I got too much on my mind to even be trying to go back and forth with you right now homie. I'll beef with you when my family gets better
> *


I WIN!!!!!!!!!!!! VALES VERGA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Here you go usmc, remember my lil friend??

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=5045903


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Mar 14 2006, 12:29 PM~5045906
> *I WIN!!!!!!!!!!!!  VALES VERGA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


I'll let you think you won homie. When I'm less stressed, your ass is in for the ownage reserved for people like your girlfriend Shymoo


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

IT'S PSTA!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 14 2006, 12:30 PM~5045912
> *Here you go usmc, remember my lil friend??
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=5045903
> *


I miss her :tears:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

YOUR MOUTH IS FOREVER ECPLISING EVERYTHING


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

here how bout i fix this :twak: brandon dont make me start on you,


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Mar 14 2006, 12:37 PM~5045963
> *YOUR MOUTH IS FOREVER ECPLISING EVERYTHING
> *


:scrutinize: and your bald spot reflects too much, put a hat on


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:twak: sometime youll learn


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Mar 14 2006, 12:46 PM~5046020
> *:twak: sometime youll learn
> *


its jokes homie :machinegun:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

i know but i gotta have some fun with this.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Mar 14 2006, 12:47 PM~5046031
> *i know but i gotta have some fun with this.
> *


when you can ride the rides at Disney World, then you can have some fun :biggrin: 

sorry homie, gotta have some kinda fun while sick


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

hmm dont make me call robin on you,:biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Mar 14 2006, 09:48 AM~5046036
> *when you can ride the rides at Disney World, then you can have some fun :biggrin:
> 
> sorry homie, gotta have some kinda fun while sick
> *


"GRAND MASTER DEE" IF YOU PLEASE...................


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

HOMIE GET IN A RWD AND PUT SOME 13 OR 14S ON IT- LIFT IT DOG
STOP MESSIN AROUND WITH ANYTHING ELSE


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

I BELEIVE IN BI RACIAL WEDDINGS- U 2 COULD WORK OUT???


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

YOU GOT THE HYDROS IN RYAN?


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

HE SAID GUN BARRELS!!!! LOL


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Mar 14 2006, 10:21 AM~5046230
> *HE SAID GUN BARRELS!!!! LOL
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

JUST WAITIN ON BATTERIES- SINCE NO MORE TROJAN- IM UNDECIDED ON WHAT BRAND 2 GET?? SUGGESTIONS??


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Mar 14 2006, 10:12 AM~5046172
> *"GRAND MASTER DEE" IF YOU PLEASE...................
> 
> 
> ...



IF WE ARE EVER IN A PLANE AND IT GOES DOWN INTO WATER -IM HOLDING ON TO YOU!!! FUCK THE FLOATION DEVICE UNDER THE SEAT


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Mar 14 2006, 10:29 AM~5046303
> *IF WE ARE EVER IN A PLANE AND IT GOES DOWN INTO WATER -IM HOLDING ON TO YOU!!! FUCK THE FLOATION DEVICE UNDER THE SEAT
> *


HELL NAH BALDY YOU DON'T WANNA DO THAT!!!!!! THOSE WILL UP WATER AND SINK BOTH OF YOU!!!!!!!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

hahahaha- i heard afros suckup water like a sponge


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Mar 14 2006, 11:38 AM~5046786
> *hahahaha- i heard afros suckup water like a sponge
> *


HE HAS NO FRO BOZO!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

i was talkin bout u willis.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

i know yall gonna want to pick on me about my hair you see it now.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Mar 14 2006, 12:46 PM~5047191
> *i was talkin bout u willis.
> *


I DON'T HAVE A FRO OPIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

im so glad yall dont know what my hair looks like,i can say it aint a fro.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Mar 14 2006, 01:53 PM~5047647
> *I DON'T HAVE A FRO OPIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


u shaved your shit off-from the kidnplay style with a crater in the back


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Mar 14 2006, 01:29 PM~5046303
> *IF WE ARE EVER IN A PLANE AND IT GOES DOWN INTO WATER -IM HOLDING ON TO YOU!!! FUCK THE FLOATION DEVICE UNDER THE SEAT
> *


so the bald guy got jokes now huh?


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: YEP JUST LIKE YOURSELF!!! :biggrin: POST SOME HOESS!!


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Mar 14 2006, 10:10 PM~5049939
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: YEP JUST LIKE YOURSELF!!! :biggrin: POST SOME HOESS!!
> *


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

super stretched---bammm


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

I thought you loved them type of girl, aint that why you married Big Scotty :dunno:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

if u got a pic of that with a ball sack im out!!!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

if u got a pic of that with a ball sack im out!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Mar 14 2006, 09:31 PM~5050731
> *I thought you loved them type of girl, aint that why you married Big Scotty :dunno:
> *


SEE NOW I GOTTA ROAST YOUR RHINOSTRILS ASS!!!!!!!!! YOU KNOW THAT'S A PICTURE OF A FRISCO DIKE!!!!!!!!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

its gonna get good nowwww


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Mar 15 2006, 12:52 AM~5050886
> *SEE NOW I GOTTA ROAST YOUR RHINOSTRILS ASS!!!!!!!!!  YOU KNOW THAT'S A PICTURE OF A FRISCO DIKE!!!!!!!!
> *


better than some of the whale asses you post up


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

I WANNA SEE SOME CARSSS!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Mar 15 2006, 09:08 AM~5052960
> *I WANNA SEE SOME CARSSS!!!
> *


DEVILDOG'S FWD CARS!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Mar 14 2006, 10:45 PM~5051154
> *better than some of the whale asses you post up
> *


WHALE ASS? DIDN'T KNOW WHALES HAD ASSES! I FORGOT YOU HAVE A SMALL DICK AND CAN ONLY SATISFY THOSE OLIVE OYL BUILT BITCHES WITH 1984 JHERI CURLS AND GOLD TEETH!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

IS THIS WHALE ASS NOSTRILS?


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

gwad daayym


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh my eye's!


----------



## mrmikeyy (Feb 20, 2006)

i like that sight :biggrin:


----------



## larrylegend (May 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Mar 15 2006, 09:38 AM~5053139
> *IS THIS WHALE ASS NOSTRILS?
> 
> 
> ...


 :tongue: :tongue: :tongue: :tongue: :tongue: :tongue: :tongue: :tongue: :tongue: :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

btw mrmikeyy is my brother,he just got a blazer thats bagged and hella clean,


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

once i get a better pic ill prolly set it up as his avatar,its from ne portland.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

that s 2 Blazers makin a come back in NE P O


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

number #3 commin along nicely


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

did you send off vol 2 for me yet?


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

got a special one 4 u bro


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

WHERE'S MY #2????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

there comin peeps soon-=damn


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Mar 17 2006, 10:31 AM~5067936
> *there comin peeps soon-=damn
> *


#2 IS OUT RIGHT?


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Mar 16 2006, 10:09 AM~5059623
> *that s 2 Blazers makin a come back in NE P O
> *


he bought it ne portland,he lives up here.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

COOL DOG!!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

thats what i said, in post your rides under lowrider blazers theres a pic of it.


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Mar 17 2006, 06:25 AM~5066460
> *got a special one 4 u bro
> *


cool thanks. :thumbsup:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

if it not raining tomorrow gonna take the brougham for a stroll!!!


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Ryan i wanted to set up a shoot for you with my new radical 122" :biggrin: but it went over on me HA HA HA


----------



## grapevine509 (Jan 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 17 2006, 10:48 PM~5073127
> *Ryan i wanted to set up a shoot for you with my new radical 122" :biggrin: but it went over on me HA HA HA
> *


thats how you show them ''out of towners!!'' :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

good stuff!!!!!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

damn tony thats one way of makin a path,i like that method.


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)




----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

HEY RYAN I WANNA SEE THE CADDY SO HIT ME UP AND WE CAN MEET UP WHENEVER. :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

What out for this guy he just escaped from the pen :biggrin:


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

Is that the Governator? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Mar 18 2006, 08:01 PM~5077445
> *Is that the Governator?  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


No its the RYANATOR :biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Mar 18 2006, 10:01 PM~5077445
> *Is that the Governator?  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


Thats funny I thought the same shit, Ill Be Back. :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

whassup yall


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

yaaahhh u mother fucker!!!!! Tony you really gonna get it in the next video!! lol
u know i escaped from the state mental hospital-

I WAS TAKIN OUT DOUBLES WITH THE CHROMED OUT SINGLE BERFORE IT SOLD- POST THE VIDEO CLIPS- SEE HOW I GETS DOWWNN!!!!!


----------



## grapevine509 (Jan 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 18 2006, 05:00 PM~5077058
> *What out for this guy he just escaped from the pen :biggrin:
> *


NOW THATS GANGSTA!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 18 2006, 09:00 PM~5077058
> *What out for this guy he just escaped from the pen :biggrin:
> *


Give me your clothes your boots and yo motorcycle. :cheesy:


----------



## grapevine509 (Jan 3, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 'OH I MILL TERMANATE YO!!!!


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Mar 18 2006, 11:57 PM~5078665
> *yaaahhh u mother fucker!!!!! Tony you really gonna get it in the next video!! lol
> u know i escaped from the state mental hospital-
> 
> ...


I dont know how to post up clips but i will say that ls was digging that double lincoln out for sure


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

sup ya'll. Just wanted let ya'll know that I have arrived safely in Va and will be shooting some video of the east coast rides and sending them to YOU RYAN. Hope to get some of this footage on one of your vids. Oh yeah that reminds me I need to buy the latest vid that just came out. Hit me up on a pm with all your info so I can have my WIFE send you the feria. Sorry bout the messy handwriting last time :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

how you liken the east side??


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

Tacoma Waterfront cruizing today. who's down? i will be out there around 3-4pm with camera in hand!


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

Anybody down for March 25th night time cruz to SEASIDE for spring break. We are going with the HYDRO LIMO.......... :biggrin: Check out this topic for more

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...view=getnewpost


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Mar 19 2006, 08:36 AM~5079474
> *Tacoma Waterfront cruizing today. who's down? i will be out there around 3-4pm with camera in hand!
> *


never mind. my brakes just went out on me and noone is open on sundays that will touch wire wheels. oh well!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

damn man that sux,


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Mar 19 2006, 07:43 AM~5079302
> *how you liken the east side??
> *


 :cheesy: some nice rides ese. Just got back from my nucca's house and they gonna be coming out hella strong this year and Im still looking for a project ride. Hey hit me up with some info on your latest dvd homie :biggrin:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Mar 19 2006, 10:20 AM~5079904
> *never mind. my brakes just went out on me and noone is open on sundays that will touch wire wheels. oh well!
> *


ok the brakes have been changed just waiting for someone to help me bleed the lines. i will be out there riding.


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Mar 19 2006, 02:49 PM~5080989
> *ok the brakes have been changed just waiting for someone to help me bleed the lines. i will be out there riding.
> *


ok now no damn brakes at all again. :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: 

oh well maybe that was a sign that i didn't need to go at all! hopefully next weekend will be nice! 

i might be down but i aint out! :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

damn man what keeps goin out.


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Mar 19 2006, 05:12 PM~5081619
> *damn man what keeps goin out.
> *


 :twak: the brakes :biggrin: 




j/k 
i don't know. cause at one point of time i had brakes but then all of a sudden they just completely stop working.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

hmm, i would check the power booster and see if its not either leaking,or has a bad vacuum leak thats causing it to suddenly lose pressure,


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

YESTERDAY WAS THE 2 ROLL IN PORTLAND- SUNNY FINALLY


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

dammit i really need to get my olds on the road so i can enjoy some of this pre show cruise weather,oh well i been rollin my brothers blazer too.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

team jendas blazers workin this year-i have witnessed it----how many single pumps commin out there corner???? :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Mar 21 2006, 12:37 PM~5093785
> *team jendas blazers workin this year-i have witnessed it----how many single pumps commin out there corner???? :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 sneek peek ese.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

NO PICS DAWWG


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Mar 21 2006, 05:31 PM~5095458
> *NO PICS DAWWG
> *


 :uh: :uh: why not homie. I know you got some. Hey my rucca is gonna be sending you the feria for what we talked about on the 1st aight bighomie. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: dvds now available @ www.low-riders.com


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Mar 21 2006, 06:23 PM~5095700
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: dvds now available @ www.low-riders.com
> *


   cool homie. I gotcha :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

whassup ryan.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

WADDUP BIG K??


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

nadawhola,nadda whole lot, just kickin it and hopin to have the olds on the road VERY soon,then ill have a pic or two of mine and my brothers blazer together for yall. :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

cool bro


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

yup,thanx homie.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

summers commin!!!


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigpimpin25_@Mar 21 2006, 06:33 PM~5095468
> *:uh:  :uh:  why not homie. I know you got some. Hey my rucca is gonna be sending you the feria for what we talked about on the 1st aight bighomie. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


charge that busta double.....hehehe


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

i don't get that dude... bigpimpin25.... y would he want a video of NW rydas when he's such a NW HATER....


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Mar 22 2006, 12:46 PM~5099936
> *i don't get that dude... bigpimpin25.... y would he want a video of NW rydas when he's such a NW HATER....
> *


 :uh: :uh: ***** please dont worry bout me. Only some cars are tight and that's what Im looking at ese. Not everybody like's the NW WEATHER pendejo. :uh: :uh:


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Mar 22 2006, 12:05 PM~5099747
> *charge that busta double.....hehehe
> *


 :uh: :uh: Who the fuck you calling busta you bitch made nucca. Dont start with me cuz I speak of the fucken truth ese. And to top it off this aint even your fucken topic. This is ryan's shit so stop trying to fucken it up by talking shit bout me ese :twak: :twak:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

argh,drama drama drama.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

WHEN WAS HE BUSTIN ON THE NW??? :angry:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

HA HA HA i'm loving all of this drama. maybe we need to put some of this on video.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

BIGSCOTTY WOULD BE DOWN 4 THAT


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Mar 22 2006, 02:58 PM~5100448
> *WHEN WAS HE BUSTIN ON THE NW??? :angry:
> *


ALL THE TIME..... the real question is when doesn't he.....

he's just made at the NW cause he never recieved a RI plaque.... and why... cause he talks to much shit....


keep it up foolio, just cause you in VA don't mean i can't get you busted for conduct unbecomming of an NCO foo for all the shit you talk


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Mar 22 2006, 07:25 PM~5102547
> *ALL THE TIME..... the real question is when doesn't he.....
> 
> he's just made at the NW cause he never recieved a RI plaque.... and why... cause he talks to much shit....
> ...


 :uh: bitch to tell you the truth I did receive a plaque but gave it back when I left bitch. Show's how much you know asshole :0


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Mar 22 2006, 07:25 PM~5102547
> *ALL THE TIME..... the real question is when doesn't he.....
> 
> he's just made at the NW cause he never recieved a RI plaque.... and why... cause he talks to much shit....
> ...


 :uh: :0 :0 Im shaking in my fucken utilities bitch. ***** please :uh:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

all i know is yall should take it to off topic and start yalls own squabble thread.


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

509 in da house


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

NORTHWEST... Westcoast livin, Westcoast ridin, and Westcoast diein


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@Mar 23 2006, 10:58 AM~5105531
> *NORTHWEST... Westcoast livin, Westcoast ridin, and Westcoast diein
> *


now that's what i'm talkin about....


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Mar 23 2006, 03:01 AM~5104009
> *all i know is yall should take it to off topic and start yalls own squabble thread.
> *


i aint got no squables, he just made cause i called him out about the NW..... Krush knows the deal with him.....


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Mar 23 2006, 11:27 AM~5106054
> *i aint got no squables, he just made cause i called him out about the NW..... Krush knows the deal with him.....
> *


******* please. Both him and I spoke about shit and dont go talken shit if you dont fucken know what REALLY happen you punk bitch. See it's *****'s like you who try talking shit and just make yuorself look bad so stop with all the fucken nonsence bitch. :guns: :guns: Dont fucken hate on me cuz I spoke the fucken truth about RI bitch. If you cant take it then dont dish it aight fool :angry: :angry: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

me and krush go back some years------


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

anyway, back to the video! so what's up NW!!!!!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

INDEED WHATS UP NW,ALL THEM HATERS CAN GO AWAY.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

WESTSIDE!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

fuckin ryan, whassup man hows portland i may be makin a trip down that way soon,well see.


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigpimpin25_@Mar 23 2006, 01:22 PM~5106312
> ******** please. Both him and I spoke about shit and dont go talken shit if you dont fucken know what REALLY happen you punk bitch. See it's *****'s like you who try talking shit and just make yuorself look bad so stop with all the fucken nonsence bitch. :guns:  :guns: Dont fucken hate on me cuz I spoke the fucken truth about RI bitch. If you cant take it then dont dish it aight fool :angry:  :angry: :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

why you so mad... truth hurts don't it... if you knew me or anything you'd know i aint no *******... and before you start call people that you show remember what site your on... its a lowrider website and i'm sure all my mexican homies don't like the use of that word.....


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Mar 23 2006, 09:33 AM~5105365
> *509 in da house
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by olskoolkaddy_@Mar 24 2006, 10:14 AM~5112400
> *:biggrin:
> *


what's up big dawg.....


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Mar 24 2006, 09:09 AM~5112363
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> why you so mad... truth hurts don't it... if you knew me or anything you'd know i aint no *******... and before you start call people that you show remember what site your on... its a lowrider website and i'm sure all my mexican homies don't like the use of that word.....
> *


 :uh: :uh: ***** please. What truth. Im the one speaking the fucken truth. :uh: :uh:


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigpimpin25_@Mar 24 2006, 10:33 AM~5112508
> *:uh:  :uh:  ***** please. What truth. Im the one speaking the fucken truth. :uh:  :uh:
> *


you can think that, and anyone that you know can think that two don't make no difference to me, i won't loose no sleep over it like you are.... i know the truth, RI Bellingham Chapter knows the truth adn that's all that matters....


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Mar 22 2006, 07:41 PM~5102165
> *BIGSCOTTY WOULD BE DOWN 4 THAT
> *


MAYBE THEY COULD GET A ROOM AND HAVE LOVE FEST 2006



HEHEHE...JUST CLOWNIN....


WHAT HAPPENIN RYAN.... I'LL GET MY ORDER TO YA SOON HOMIE


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

much love R I


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Mar 24 2006, 11:45 AM~5112959
> *much love R I
> *


what kinda homie hook up you givin me on a 3 volume set?


hehehe... got to ask and try....


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)




----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

whassup 509,ryan i may just have to drive the olds down there soon just to come get my copy and so i can do a lil cruisin with my olds at the same time. :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

i ll do my best to take care of u, guys- if all else false Ill have all 3 in chehalis- no postage bs!! :biggrin: in return give me some tight traditionals and hoppers to put on dvd. Big thangs for 06

4ridersbyriders


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

RI, contagious, showtime, full xtc, smooth impressions, semper fi, rollerz only, blvd, uce, and any other car clubs out there i miss much love! it's a family affair up in this bitch.

Touch Of Reality


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

PURO LOCOS -5ZERO3- INDIVIDUALS- 

UNITY:biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

tampa, here we come!!! :biggrin: 

[attachmentid=516356]

serj


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

BROS TAKEN THE CHRONICLES TOO!!!


----------



## Laid Magazine (Jul 19, 2005)

Had my hotel booked but got too damn busy to go. But Miami was cool. You guys have fun!!! 

Don't get ran over by any Donks :0


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Mar 24 2006, 09:56 PM~5115527
> *RI, contagious, showtime, full xtc, smooth impressions, semper fi, rollerz only, blvd, uce, and any other car clubs out there i miss much love! it's a family affair up in this bitch.
> 
> Touch Of Reality
> *





> *PURO LOCOS -5ZERO3- INDIVIDUALS-
> 
> UNITY :biggrin:*


much love to all the other riders out there as well from SEMPER FI C.C.


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Mar 24 2006, 02:04 PM~5113735
> *i ll do my best to take care of u, guys- if all else false Ill have all 3 in chehalis- no postage bs!! :biggrin: in return give me some tight traditionals and hoppers to put on dvd. Big thangs for 06
> 
> 4ridersbyriders
> *


coo, you know i'll probably swoop them up there.....


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@Mar 24 2006, 09:49 PM~5115935
> *Had my hotel booked but got too damn busy to go. But Miami was cool. You guys have fun!!!
> 
> Don't get ran over by any Donks  :0
> ...


lol them 24s hurt


----------



## homyzrus (Mar 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Mar 24 2006, 10:47 PM~5115913
> *BROS TAKEN THE CHRONICLES TOO!!!
> *



AM TAKIN THOSE TO STREETLOW. :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

much love big Serj-call me soon


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Mar 24 2006, 08:56 PM~5115527
> *RI, contagious, showtime, full xtc, smooth impressions, semper fi, rollerz only, blvd, uce, and any other car clubs out there i miss much love! it's a family affair up in this bitch.
> 
> Touch Of Reality
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

whassup old school,


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

working on my car.. uffin:


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by olskoolkaddy_@Mar 26 2006, 01:02 AM~5121202
> *  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 26 2006, 03:52 PM~5123800
> *http://www.traditionallowriding.com/ hope to have everyones support on the new magazine
> Traditional Lowriding Magazine
> 160 W. Foothill Pkwy, Ste. 105-133
> ...


hell yeah


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

im lookin into it with my finances.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Mar 22 2006, 06:41 PM~5102165
> *BIGSCOTTY WOULD BE DOWN 4 THAT
> *


THESE GUYS ARE AMATUERS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

BIG S- BACK IN THIS MUG!!!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ut oh here we go again!! :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Mar 27 2006, 01:21 PM~5129500
> *BIG S- BACK IN THIS MUG!!!
> *


SUP HOMIE? TELL KILLA I SAID WHAT'S CRACKIN'!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

UU KNOWWW IITT


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

ANY LUCK FINDING THE VIDEO U WERE LOOKIN 4 DOG??


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

:dunno: kevin


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

nah i havent got in touch with tony yet,work has been keepin me busy.

thanx man,its my homie thats movin soon that wants to find it as hes in it with his car club.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

LETS GETTEM ON TAPE B4 HE LEAVES :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Mar 30 2006, 08:04 AM~5148138
> *LETS GETTEM ON TAPE B4 HE LEAVES :biggrin:
> *


theres a bbq at the shop this sunday hit me up and i can get you directions,really make it one to remember,it aint a car show style bbq though just homies kickin it.


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

Peace to the Northwest........Only 8 weeks everybody till Chehalis............ :wave:


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Apr 1 2006, 08:58 AM~5161455
> *Peace to the Northwest........Only 8 weeks everybody till Chehalis............ :wave:
> *


  sup brandy. how everything going? see u in chehalis.. :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by olskoolkaddy_@Apr 1 2006, 09:04 AM~5161493
> * sup brandy. how everything going? see u in chehalis.. :biggrin:
> *


WE are extremely busy, can't believe that people are just rolling in everyday. Can you get this done by Chehalis? Right now we are 4 weeks out on customers, I'm thinking WE need to open a BIG BIG shop............................ :biggrin: Hows everybody in the 509? Hope all is well with you and your famliy. See ya soon and take care.. Much Love


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

everythings all good in the 509 except the rain today..


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

im so used to the rain i even wash my car in it,and ill see yall in chehalis,just look for the one that looks like a kid walkin around in dickies and a white sleeveless.


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)




----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

whats going on RIDERCHRONICLES ey homie i live here in portland what store can i go to get that deal or is it only by ordering it?


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

PORTLAND DOG? COOL- GETTEM AT SUAVE LIKE 130 AND STARK

BIG TIME HYDROS

CHAVEZ AUDIO

JENDAS CUSTOM AUTO

OR PM ME WE CAN MEET UP!!

POST UP THAT B BODY!!!!


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

ryan :dunno:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

WADDUP PIMP


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

whaddup yall aint shit here ill be goin over the pics from this weekends events to send ya a few ryan,other than that im now switchin lanes with woodgrain and still needin to get them knockoffs so i can get my baby on the road and get some stuff taken care of.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

hahahah!!!!good stuff


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

DVD HASN'T COME YET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

ITS FUNNY HOW DEMANDING PEOPLE ARE-ESPECIALLY WHEN THEY WANT SOMETHIN FOR FREE- YOU KNOW HOW IT GOES PAYING CUSTOMERS FIRST-. YOU WANT IT FAST PAY UP- PRIORITY MAIL I WILL HAVE IT THERE IN 2 DAYZ uffin: BEEN VERY BUSY LATELY.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Apr 4 2006, 09:06 AM~5177077
> *ITS FUNNY HOW DEMANDING PEOPLE ARE-ESPECIALLY WHEN THEY WANT SOMETHIN FOR FREE- YOU KNOW HOW IT GOES PAYING CUSTOMERS FIRST-. YOU WANT IT FAST PAY UP- PRIORITY MAIL I WILL HAVE IT THERE IN 2 DAYZ uffin: BEEN VERY BUSY LATELY.
> *


WHO SAID FOR FREE??? I'LL PAY YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

ITS COMIN BRO


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Apr 4 2006, 10:07 AM~5177497
> *ITS COMIN BRO
> *


YOU JIVE TURKEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)




----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

GETTIN SOME GOOD FEED BACK!! FROM PEOPLE ON V.2 #3 COMIN SOON!!! THANKS FOR SUPPORTIN!~!!!


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Apr 4 2006, 02:18 PM~5178983
> *GETTIN SOME GOOD FEED BACK!! FROM PEOPLE ON V.2  #3 COMIN SOON!!! THANKS FOR SUPPORTIN!~!!!
> *


can't give no feed back cause i don't have it yet...........


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Apr 4 2006, 09:09 AM~5177089
> *WHO SAID FOR FREE???  I'LL PAY YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


hell i did. :biggrin: aint no shame in my game.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

lol


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

what's up big dog? how's that lac coming along?


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

ITS COMING HOMIE -MONEY GETTIN STRETCHED THOU!!


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

yeah tell me about it.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

yall aint the only ones,boss cut me back to 3 days a week and i only get paid commission,so the picnic happenin is startin to look grim    :thumbsdown: :happysad:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

uh oh


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

you better go and kill the cows yourself or something cause i want some BBQ. :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

hahaha i know you got a ramboo survival knife!!!! dont savage style save a bunch of money on meat!!!


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

hey ryan carmelcandy says hi.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

PLEASE WISH HER THE BEST 4 ME!!


----------



## MODKILLER (Apr 5, 2006)

STILL NO MAIL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

thanx guys but things up here with work makin shit look grim


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Apr 6 2006, 09:01 AM~5190228
> *PLEASE WISH HER THE BEST 4 ME!!
> *


aiight


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

whassup guys.


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Apr 6 2006, 09:02 PM~5193958
> *whassup guys.
> *


hey hit me up if you still want those knock offs!


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Apr 7 2006, 05:36 PM~5199202
> *hey hit me up if you still want those knock offs!
> *


oh!!! what you got?


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

im buyin em from him.so i can get the olds on the road.


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Apr 7 2006, 05:52 PM~5199644
> *oh!!! what you got?
> *


i got like 3-4 different knock offs just sitting there looking pretty.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

the small domes are the ones im buyin.


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

let me check tomorrow on hwat i'm needin if any


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Apr 7 2006, 07:33 PM~5200212
> *the small domes are the ones im buyin.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

yes indeed


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

VOL. 3 STARTIN 2 COME 2 GETHER!!!

READY IN A FEW WEEKS!!!!


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

hows it going?


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

sweet, i think ill be makin a trip to p-town soon to get volumes 2&3


----------



## grapevine509 (Jan 3, 2003)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

WADDUP GRAPE AND DEVIL DOG

C U GUYS SOON !!!


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

wassup Ryan, hope I can come to Portland soon


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

MEET 2 -SO WE CAN KICK IT IN PERSON!!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

yall aint the only ones im ready to get outta this state and get some miles on the olds befor show season.


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

back to the top for the homie.. :biggrin:


----------



## grapevine509 (Jan 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Apr 9 2006, 05:50 AM~5206799
> *WADDUP GRAPE AND DEVIL DOG
> 
> C U GUYS SOON !!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: just around tha corner


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

yup... believe me i know.


----------



## NO-SELL-OUT (Apr 7, 2006)

SUP FOLKS!!!!!!!!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

WHAT UP WHATUP!! YOUR TIME OUT FINALLY OVER??


----------



## NO-SELL-OUT (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Apr 11 2006, 11:20 AM~5220041
> *WHAT UP WHATUP!! YOUR TIME OUT FINALLY OVER??
> *


NAH THE HOES GOT ME ON BAN MODE STILL!! BUNCH OF BITCHES!! YOU NEED TO PUT THAT SHIT ON YOUR NEXT DVD!!!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

LOL!!


----------



## NO-SELL-OUT (Apr 7, 2006)

WELL YOU KNOW HOW BITCHES ACT!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

lol i gotta laugh with that one.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

:0


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

whassup ryan.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

what up player


----------



## NO-SELL-OUT (Apr 7, 2006)

SUP RYAN!! READY TO HOP IN JULY?


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

me and u-? :0 

ITS GONNA BE HOPPIN FOR SURE IN JULY!!! I CANT WAIT TO GET DOWN THERE AGAIN!!


----------



## NO-SELL-OUT (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Apr 13 2006, 10:06 AM~5233692
> *me and u-? :0
> 
> ITS GONNA BE HOPPIN FOR SURE IN JULY!!! I CANT WAIT TO GET DOWN THERE AGAIN!!
> *


BRING THE BROUGHAM SO WE CAN HAVE FUN!  YOU CAN HELP ME WITH MY JANITOR DUTIES!!!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Apr 13 2006, 10:02 AM~5233665
> *what up player
> *


same shit different day


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ttt for the homie


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

ONLY CLEAN UP I DO IS WITH MY CAR.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

cant wait to see it in action in chehalis,

i think i better get an extra card just for the hop.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

IM JUST DOWN FOR A GRUDGE MATCH HOP- FOR A HATER OR TWO

I KEEP THE HOPPIN TO THE SERIOUS HOPPERS

THINK IT WILL BE WORTH TAKEN? :0


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

whats up ryan ?


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

YOUR CUTTY BETTER BE THERE JEREMIA!!!!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Apr 14 2006, 02:18 PM~5242547
> *IM JUST DOWN FOR A GRUDGE MATCH HOP- FOR A HATER OR TWO
> 
> I KEEP THE HOPPIN TO THE SERIOUS HOPPERS
> ...



it will be.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

some give me a reason to rush it. :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

you know i aint rushin you,i just wanna see the caddy.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

i know dog :thumbsup:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Im still waiting on my adjustable trailing arm pics form months ago  LOL


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Apr 14 2006, 03:25 PM~5243425
> *Im still waiting on my adjustable trailing arm pics form months ago   LOL
> *


 :0 send me some to. i wanna see :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## MAUIMALIBU78 (Jan 13, 2003)

[attachmentid=538816]


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

now thats nice.


----------



## MAUIMALIBU78 (Jan 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Apr 15 2006, 12:30 PM~5248245
> *now thats nice.
> *


THANKS HOMIE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

SMALL HOP OFF ON THIS SATURDAY IN P TOWN- ANYONE ELSE READY THIS EARLY?? IT SHOULD BE GOOD!!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

DAMN I WISH I COULDA MADE IT,oh well its my brothers b-day and yall know what that means,PARTY....!!!!!!!!


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Apr 15 2006, 06:21 PM~5249958
> *SMALL HOP OFF ON THIS SATURDAY IN P TOWN- ANYONE ELSE READY THIS EARLY?? IT SHOULD BE GOOD!!
> *


Whos hopping and take pics


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

got pix?


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

THIS SATURDAY COMMIN UP - YES I WILL POST PIX!!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

SWEET, IF I GET THAT DAY OFF AND THE OLDS IS UP ILL CALL YOU FOR INFO ON WHERE,OTHERWISE HAVE A BLAST,

OH AND



HAPPY EASTER.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

OH YEAH -HAPPY EASTER- OUR EASTER BBQ STARTS IN ABOUT AN HOUR!! AND ITS SUNNY TODAY!!


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

HEY RYAN HIT ME UP THIS WEEK SO I CAN COME OUT TO THE HOP. TO SPECTATE. CUTTY NOT DONE JUST YET BUT I HEARD REAL SOON ?


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Apr 16 2006, 09:40 AM~5253025
> *THIS SATURDAY COMMIN UP - YES I WILL POST PIX!!
> *


Happy Easter to all and whos hopping???


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

ROB VS TROY VS DIAMOND MIKE IF ALL CARS ARE WORKIN


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Apr 16 2006, 01:32 PM~5254185
> *ROB VS TROY VS DIAMOND MIKE IF ALL CARS ARE WORKIN
> *


Cool i only think i know Rob he has the big tyme monte now right


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

i should have the lac back in action by then and will roll down just to put it on the road! ryan i will call you and let you know.

Damn i'm starting to sound like vengence!!!!!! now i know i have to get my shit rolling..... :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Apr 16 2006, 12:41 PM~5254210
> *Cool i only think i know Rob he has the big tyme monte now right
> *


Diamond Mike and Troy are TEAM JENDA cars :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Apr 16 2006, 03:12 PM~5254559
> *Diamond Mike and Troy are TEAM JENDA cars :biggrin:
> *


NICE MIKE IS THE GUY WITH THE S-10 HUH???  DID YOU GET MY PM


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

IT SHOULD BE A GOODTIME!!!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

IT SHOULD BE A GOODTIME!!!


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

Happy Easter... wheres the pics??


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

DONT GOT MY TIME MACHINE YET -B A!!LOL


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Apr 16 2006, 02:41 PM~5254436
> *i should have the lac back in action by then and will roll down just to put it on the road! ryan i will call you and let you know.
> 
> Damn i'm starting to sound like vengence!!!!!! now i know i have to get my shit rolling..... :biggrin:
> *




heyyyy, that aint nice,ill be callin you soon to get some parts from you E then we both be rollin,


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

ITS UP 2 THE OWNERS IM GUESSIN MID DAY SATURDAY SOMEWHERE IN EASTSIDE OF P-TOWN

3 NEW SCHOOLERS WANTIN TO START OFF THE SUMMER EARLY

GOT TO RESPECT THAT!!!!

THIS WILL BE THE LAST HOP FOR V.3 SO COME GET YOUR HOP ON!!!!!!!!!

- WILL BE RELEASED IN CHEHAHLIS!!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ill be lookin to get my copy in chehalis


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

topic slipping, not good.. :nono:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

everytime i bump it ppl ignore it so i quit


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

quitter!! :biggrin:


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

no just helpin the homie and being honest.


----------



## BigScotty (Apr 19, 2006)

NO MAIL!!!!!!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

KEEP YOUR HEAD UP!!!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)




----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ttt for the homie whassup yall.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

THATS MY BOY!!! THANKS VENGENCE


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

yup no problem.


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)




----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

PSTA MUCH LOVE HOMIE


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

:cheesy: :0


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

busted out somethin from the ordinary this time/


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ttt for da homie.


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

TTT i guess its going down at Delta Park this saturday.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

DETAILS PLEASE!! :biggrin:


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

Im not sure on the time i think like 7 or 8 but call Paul he knows.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

will do!! look for me in the LAC :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

pimp


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Apr 21 2006, 05:53 PM~5289096
> *will do!! look for me in the LAC :biggrin:
> *


Yea look for me with the TEAM JENDAS on the windshield. :biggrin: :0


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

NO DOUBT!!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

wishin i could here/


----------



## Kelo (Sep 14, 2005)

Anything going on tonight or tomorrow? Can't let all this sunshine go to waste.


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kelo_@Apr 22 2006, 05:32 PM~5293626
> *Anything going on tonight or tomorrow?  Can't let all this sunshine go to waste.
> *


YEA A HOP AT DELTA PARK AROUND 7:30 OR SO YOU WONT WANT TO MISS IT.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

THE HOP WENT GREAT!! TOUGH TO CALL A WINNER IT WAS CLOSE!!!! CHECK IN THE GALLERY SECTION www.riderchronicles.com
MAJOR PROPS FOR MAKIN IT HAPPEN EVERYONE, LAST HOP FOR V.3 UNLESS I GET A PHONE CALL----CHIPPERS ANONYMOUS HOT LINES ALWAYS OPEN!!

THIS WAS A GREAT KICK FOR THE NW!! IT WAS A GOODTIME

THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT IN THIS RIDER CHRONICLES EVENT


----------



## Kelo (Sep 14, 2005)

F**k me still at work Glad it was a success maybe next time


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

maybe next time ill get to go also.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

i hope so!! it was a clean safe fun event!!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

gettin the knockoffs today so ill be cruisin soon.


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

Just wanted to jump in here and shout out a BIG THANK YOU to RIDERCHRONICLES for the invite to the Street Hop on Saturday. Team Jenda's had a great time and it was great rollin in there in the LIMO with the PROM girls in the back. HEE HEE can't wait for Chehalis, cars are now parked and will NOT be brought back out til then.............THEY WORKING :biggrin: Much Love


THE JENDA'S


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

whassup brandy,best of luck in chehalis and see you then.


----------



## THE-TAZMANIAN-DEVIL (Dec 7, 2004)

NO MAIL YET RYAN!!!!!!!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

HOW MANY NAMES U GOT DUDE????? :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

BAHAHAHAHAA


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## THE-TAZMANIAN-DEVIL (Dec 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Apr 24 2006, 11:16 AM~5304038
> *HOW MANY NAMES U GOT DUDE????? :biggrin:
> *


ENOUGH TO POST WITH MY FRIEND!!!!!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

INDEED!!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

yo scotty i think yo pet there has rabies.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

big thangs for 06- lrm preparty 3 miles from the expo!!!!

poker tables, 2 bars dance floor VIP room- even the djs stand is a 61 impala frontend with daytons!!! free food and entertainment

we are even goin have tables reserved for all the car clubs- if you made it to our last one- this one is gonna be even better.

sercurity inside and out side- for the riders!!!!


stay tuned....


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Apr 24 2006, 03:57 PM~5305471
> *big thangs for 06- lrm preparty 3 miles from the expo!!!!
> 
> poker tables, 2 bars dance floor VIP room- even the djs stand is a 61 impala frontend with daytons!!! free food and entertainment
> ...


sweet


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Apr 24 2006, 04:57 PM~5305471
> *big thangs for 06- lrm preparty 3 miles from the expo!!!!
> 
> poker tables, 2 bars dance floor VIP room- even the djs stand is a 61 impala frontend with daytons!!! free food and entertainment
> ...


RO WILL BE IN THE HOUSE ROLLIN DEEP (LA,SEATTLE,YAKIMA,SPOKANE)


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

YOUR ALL WELCOME RIDERS!!! MIGHT HAVE TO GET 3 OR 4 TABLES FOR R.O. ALONE :0


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Apr 24 2006, 04:57 PM~5305471
> *big thangs for 06- lrm preparty 3 miles from the expo!!!!
> 
> poker tables, 2 bars dance floor VIP room- even the djs stand is a 61 impala frontend with daytons!!! free food and entertainment
> ...


homie you know ima be there,


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

REMEMBER THE CHRONICLES DONT STEAL FOOTAGE  

OR JACK THE PROMOTOR OF LOWRIDER SHOWS!!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

you know i got you homie, EXCLUSIVE!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

woodyside- dont be causin trouble!!!


----------



## Woodside (Dec 10, 2004)

pics on the website look good i wanted to see that red caddy do its thang


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

GAVE OVER 600 HUNDRED DOLLARS IN CASH AND PRODUCT LAST YEAR TO HELP THE LOWRIDER CAUSE. THATS LOVE - I AIN WORRIED BOUT MAKIN MIGHTY DOLLARS OF THIS JUST WANNA GIVE BACK TO MY LIFE TIME SUPPORT- THOUSANDS WILL BE SPENT ON THE LRM GET DOWN PRE-PARTY

PLUS IM COMIN FULLY LOADED FOR CHEHALIS!!!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

DIDNT SEE A RED CADDY? WAS IT A USO CAR?


----------



## Woodside (Dec 10, 2004)

chrome, gold leaf, painted frame,lifted some kind of ryder own it . I saw a couple of people standing by it though :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

SOUNDS TIGHT- LET YOUR CREW KNOW IF THEY FEEL THEY CAN STEP TO IT- I LL HOP ANYONE OF THEM :biggrin: INCLUDING AIRBAGS!!!!

THATS RIDER STYLE!!!!!!! ALL 4 FUN


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Woodside_@Apr 25 2006, 07:52 AM~5309679
> *chrome, gold leaf, painted frame,lifted some kind of ryder own it . I saw a couple of people standing by it though :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



THEM FOOLZ GOT TASTE :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

WADDUP WITH WAGON HOMIE??


----------



## THE-TAZMANIAN-DEVIL (Dec 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Apr 24 2006, 02:28 PM~5305150
> *yo scotty i think yo pet there has rabies.
> *


NAH HE HAS HIS SHOTS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

SCOTTY U NEED TO COME UP AND POUND FOR A WEEKEND


----------



## Woodside (Dec 10, 2004)

we can hook up after may 28th. you still down for that p-town cruz


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

U KNOW IT MY FRIEND!!!

4 D BLVD- LOOK OUT FOR CISCOS WAGON - I KNOW WHAT HE GOT PLANNED :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Woodside_@Apr 25 2006, 08:27 AM~5309970
> *we can hook up after may 28th. you still down for that p-town cruz
> *


MAN I WANT TO DO IT ON THE 28TH BEFORE OR AFTER THE SHOW... DONT MATTER... :biggrin: 

I WONT RUSH THE TRUNK IF NO ONE WANTS TO DO IT


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

I GOT SOME DVDS FOR U-HAHA


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

P.S. V.3 GOT YOUR CAR HITTIN BEST IT DID ALL YEAR FOR 05!!
AVAILABLE SOON!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

sounds good ryan,and scotty i was just ptichin ya crap.


----------



## Woodside (Dec 10, 2004)

got anymore of those nwhopper shirts?


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

WADDUP COPONE- 

JUST A COUPLE XLS CISCO

GETTIN DIFFERENT ONES 2 FLOSS 4 O6 FAM


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

CAN I GET A SHIRT RYAN ? TIGHT ASS CADDY TOO HOMIE.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

THANKS DOG

got like 2 or 3 nw rider shirts left.

limited edition XL :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

KEEP CHECKIN OUR SITE FOR UPDATES

WE GONNA KEEP SHOWIN HOW WE DO!!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Apr 25 2006, 02:15 PM~5311843
> *THANKS DOG
> 
> got like 2 or 3 nw rider shirts left.
> ...


just save one for when i see you in chehalis,


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

U KNOWIT!!!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

and believe me XL is the normal size i have to wear.



ryan whats the cost homie.,


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

ryan, i'll take what left of them shirts after kev gets his....


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

thanx rob.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

reserved!!! thanks guys 4 real


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

no thank you my bratha.....


----------



## VIC79'sLIPSTICK (Aug 16, 2005)

NO MAIL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

FE MAIL!!!!!? :roflmao:


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Apr 25 2006, 01:39 PM~5311239
> *WADDUP COPONE-
> 
> JUST A COUPLE XLS CISCO
> ...


u c me in the shadows? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Apr 26 2006, 02:19 PM~5319118
> *:biggrin:
> *


vengence when are you going to post a pic of the ride with the wheels on. you have the knockoffs now post a pic you smurfling!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

lol ima try to get em up today.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

LETS SEEEEEE


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

no luck on gettin them loaded.will have em soon.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

riders gallery


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

NO MAIL!!!!!!!!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

thanks 4 the update!!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Apr 28 2006, 07:10 PM~5336013
> *riders gallery
> *


:biggrin:
looks killer ryan


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

apperciate that dog- they always- look better in pictures haha

just got back from kickin with cube d-bo and thier crew!!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

mlk was dead today!!


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Apr 30 2006, 10:30 PM~5346619
> *mlk was dead today!!
> *


SHOULD HAVE CALLED ME I WOULD HAVE CAME OUT TO KICK IT IN MY BACK UP RIDE.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

JUST MOBBED DOWN TO GET HER CLEANED UP


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:biggrin: sounds good.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

lowride first!!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

lowride first and worry about haters last 

:biggrin:
:biggrin:
:biggrin:
:biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

the harder you ride -more the haters-nuttin but a bullet stoppin me though


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

2006 needs to stay positive


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

no doubt homie.,


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

SEE THE DIFFERENCE


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

HIT YOUR OWN DAMN SWITCH-SEE YOU IN CHEHALIS BOY
VIDEOS BY RIDERS NOT SIDE LINERS!!!!! BIG TIME


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

BIG TIME BIG J


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@May 1 2006, 08:40 PM~5353438
> *2006 needs to stay positive
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

for sure.


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

RYAN KEEP DOIN THE DAMN THANG HOMIE THE CADDY AND THE VIDEOS ARE TIGHT. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

indeed,just no more drama please.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

LEOPARD DONT CHANGE ITS SPOTS


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

hey Ryan sorry bout last night homie, I aint know my phone was on vibrate when you called. I'll hit you tonight sometime


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

ALL GOOD HOMIE - AGAIN THANKS 4 BEING REAL.

U EARNING YOUR STRIPES IN THE GAME BRO.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

Gata Salvaje
633 SE POWELL BLVD, P.O.
LITTLE CAR SHOW @ A STRIP CLUB

SUNDAY CARS & STRIPPERS ..NICE


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

sounds like someplace nice to kickit.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

I wish I lived in the northwest :tears:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

NO MAIL


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

SOON AS YOU GET THAT RIDE DONE


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@May 2 2006, 01:00 PM~5357009
> *NO  MAIL
> *


she liked it, thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@May 2 2006, 10:07 AM~5357034
> *SOON AS YOU GET THAT RIDE DONE
> *


NO MAIL


----------



## $PAPER ROUTE$ (Sep 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@May 2 2006, 01:52 PM~5357567
> *NO MAIL
> *


SAY WHAT!!!!


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@May 2 2006, 02:52 PM~5357567
> *NO MAIL
> *


 :0


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

YOU ALL NEED 2 COME TO PORTLAND IN AUG.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@May 2 2006, 03:37 PM~5357801
> *YOU ALL NEED 2 COME TO PORTLAND IN AUG.
> *


I'll be in Washington in August, does that count?


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@May 2 2006, 12:37 PM~5357801
> *YOU ALL NEED 2 COME TO PORTLAND IN AUG.
> *


WHY? THE WEATHER SUCKS AND THE BITCHES ARE RAGGEDY!!!!!!!


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@May 2 2006, 04:07 PM~5358004
> *WHY?  THE WEATHER SUCKS AND THE BITCHES ARE RAGGEDY!!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

U MUST BE HANG OUT IN THE WRONG PLACES!~!

I AGREE ON THE WEATHER !! WHEN IT IS SUNNY ITS GREAT

20% OF THE YEAR LOL


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

Oregon is a cool little place, Washington is too much like Alaska :ugh:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

WE TRY TO KEEP CALIFORNIAS OUT- THEY KEEP MOVING UP HERE. IF THEY OWN LOWRIDERS THERE IS AN EXCEPTION LOL


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@May 2 2006, 05:05 PM~5358428
> *WE TRY TO KEEP CALIFORNIAS OUT- THEY KEEP MOVING UP HERE. IF THEY OWN LOWRIDERS THERE IS AN EXCEPTION LOL
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@May 2 2006, 02:34 PM~5358155
> *Oregon is a cool little place, Washington is too much like Alaska :ugh:
> *


how is washington and alaska alike?


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by olskoolkaddy_@May 2 2006, 05:02 PM~5359395
> *how is washington and alaska alike?
> *


 :angry: 
that's a cold ass place.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@May 2 2006, 08:08 PM~5359432
> *:angry:
> that's a cold ass place.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:twak: brandon you earned that one,we aint got feet of snow here,we aint got none for that matter :biggrin: and i feel ya on that one ryan,too many guppies comin north and fuckin shit up,especially up here.


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@May 2 2006, 02:34 PM~5358155
> *Oregon is a cool little place, Washington is too much like Alaska :ugh:
> *


HOMIE WASH/OREGON WEATHER AND SCENERY ARE PRETTY MUCH THE SAME


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

depending on what parts your in.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

IM COOL WITH PORTLAND!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@May 2 2006, 01:31 PM~5358123
> *U MUST BE HANG OUT IN THE WRONG PLACES!~!
> 
> I AGREE ON THE WEATHER !! WHEN IT IS SUNNY ITS GREAT
> ...


BITCHES ARE TOO PALE FOR ME!!!!!!!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

LOL- SOMES TRANSPARENT


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@May 3 2006, 09:26 AM~5362356
> *BITCHES ARE TOO PALE FOR ME!!!!!!!
> *


you aint see the rightones.... they fake n bake to get some color in them up here in the winter and hit the beaches and parks in da summer...


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

LOOK FOR SNIPETS OF RIDER CHRONICLES ON COMCAST CHANNEL 11 AND 14 LATENIGHTS STARTING @ 11PM MORE INFO 2 COME!!!


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@May 3 2006, 09:20 AM~5362722
> *LOOK FOR SNIPETS OF RIDER CHRONICLES ON COMCAST CHANNEL 11 AND 14 LATENIGHTS STARTING @ 11PM MORE INFO 2 COME!!!
> *


sweet. any previews or can you tell us who, what, when, where, and why?

who will be on there
what show
when was the show
where was the show
why (hell i don\'t care why, it just went with the rest of it).

good looking out for the NW.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

think its got alot of v.1 on it- I havent seen it yet!!! latenight comcast11 or 12


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@May 2 2006, 10:07 AM~5357034
> *SOON AS YOU GET THAT RIDE DONE
> *


BUILD A CHEVY 1ST!!!!!!!


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by westside206rain_@May 2 2006, 11:45 PM~5360495
> *HOMIE WASH/OREGON WEATHER AND SCENERY ARE PRETTY MUCH THE SAME
> *


I love driving across Washington, except for them fuckin mountains, but Mt. Rainier is a beautiful sight from the highway, or driving over the Columbia River

Oregon has Cabbage Patch so I automatically hate driving through it :tears:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@May 4 2006, 08:07 AM~5368452
> *BUILD A CHEVY 1ST!!!!!!!
> *


build anything!!!!


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@May 4 2006, 12:49 PM~5369116
> *build anything!!!!
> *


I meant to ask you about setups for a 92 S10 homie, what you prefer?


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

ALL DEPENDS ON WHAT YOUR DOIN WITH IT.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

some light hopping but mainly to get up and down


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

SIMPLE 2 PUMPS 4 BATTERIES WILL DO THAT- PRO HOPPER GOT A GOOD DEAL RIGHT NOW.


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@May 4 2006, 02:02 PM~5369459
> *SIMPLE 2 PUMPS 4 BATTERIES WILL DO THAT- PRO HOPPER GOT A GOOD DEAL RIGHT NOW.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

MAYHEM U TWWISTED!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@May 4 2006, 09:49 AM~5369116
> *build anything!!!!
> *


I DO BALDY!!!!!


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@May 4 2006, 03:56 PM~5369769
> *MAYHEM U TWWISTED!!!!!!!!!
> *


YES SIR I AM ,,BUT DO U LIKE THAT BITCH..THATS A GOOD GIRL :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@May 4 2006, 12:14 PM~5369833
> *I DO BALDY!!!!!
> *



PULL IT UP- OR SHUT IT UP JANITOR


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

t t t


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

lol mayhem you somethin else,


whassup ryan,the olds is on the road,but its goin in for maintenance REAL SOON,


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

DONT FORGET ABOUT SUNDAY @ THE STRIP CLUB OFF POWELL

WHO IS BRINGIN THE HOP STICK????


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

OH YEAH SEE U IN VIP @ H20 FOR THE WHIPS & ICE RELEASE PARTY SATURDAY NIGHT!!
LOOK FOR RIDER CHRONICLES TEAMING UP WITH W&I AND FLOSSIN MAG IN THE NEAR FUTURE .......

BIG THANGS BABY!!!


DAMN-IM HIGH FROM KITTY HAIRING THE QUARTERS TODAY- I SHRINKED WRAPPED MY ARMS TO KEEP THAT TOXIC SHIT OFF OFF ME!! WORKED GREAT!! GUESS I SHOULD HAVE WORN A MASK :uh:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: hope the weather holds up!!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

sounds good ryan.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

nice to kick it yesterday thanks 4 the invite [email protected]!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@May 4 2006, 01:13 PM~5370239
> *PULL IT UP- OR SHUT IT UP JANITOR
> *


DO YOU WANT TO START WITH ME!!!!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

SOUNDS LIKE U WANT 2 STARTUP 2 ME-

POST UP YOUR CAR AND ILL SEND U A DVD- CAN U DO THAT
??? I THOUGHT WAS THE DEAL??


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

lol yall 2 still goin over that,lol,bad news i cant make it to portland.
boss havin her baby


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

damn you can predict the future???

whats 2 nights lotto #s


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@May 8 2006, 09:40 AM~5390465
> *SOUNDS LIKE U WANT 2 STARTUP 2 ME-
> 
> POST UP YOUR CAR AND ILL SEND U A DVD- CAN U DO THAT
> ...


NO IT WASN'T!!!!!!!! DON'T MAKE ME TAKE YOUR GHETTO PASS BACK!!!!!! SEND THE DVD AND YOU'LL GET YOUR ROGAINE!!! :cheesy:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

IS YOU THE JANITOR ON HALF BAKED????????/


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

"ABAZABA U MY ONLY FRIEND!"


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

WERES MY DVD HOMIE?????


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

Ryan, you gonna come up for the western washington university show on May 21st?
its a small show but its always a good time


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

dont know nuttin bout it?? got any more info??

is it in Olympia? Lowriders? everthing? hop?

good lookin out bro!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> HERE FILM RICH .AKA. D-CHEESE


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

HEY RYDERSCHRON HERES THE PICS YOU PM ME FOR THAT YOU SAID YOU WANTEDE BADDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD!!!!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

hahahaha!!!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

OKOK I WILL SEND U ONE- IF U PROMISE TO KEEP YOUR STUPIDITY OFF MY TOPICS COOL? U COME ON AND TALK REAL ITS ALL GOOD & I GOT U ON THE DVD.

SO SHOULD I SPEND THE MONEY TO SEND YOU SOMETHING- U PROBABLY JUST GUNNA TALK SHIT ABOUT??? THATS WHY SCOTTY AINT GOT ONE YET- WISECRACKER- WE TRYIN TO KEEP THIS LOWRIDIN THING POSITIVE.

PS COME TO CHEHALIS


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@May 9 2006, 01:44 PM~5397730
> *OKOK I WILL SEND U ONE- IF U PROMISE TO KEEP YOUR STUPIDITY OFF MY TOPICS COOL? U COME ON AND TALK REAL ITS ALL GOOD & I GOT U ON THE DVD.
> 
> SO SHOULD I SPEND THE MONEY TO SEND YOU SOMETHING- U PROBABLY JUST GUNNA TALK SHIT ABOUT??? THATS WHY SCOTTY AINT GOT ONE YET- WISECRACKER-  WE TRYIN TO KEEP THIS LOWRIDIN THING POSITIVE.
> ...


MAN YOU'RE SUPPOSED TO SEND ME AND SHAWN ONE!!! WHY WOULD I CRACK ON YOUR DVD WHEN WE HAVE A "SPECIAL PORJECT"?


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@May 8 2006, 04:13 PM~5392397
> *IS YOU THE JANITOR ON HALF BAKED????????/
> *


DON'T MESS WITH ME CARROT EARS!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

ALL LONG AS IT STAYS THAT WAY!!
KILLER CALEB BRING SOMTHING DOWN 4 THE BANQUET-- U GOIN??


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@May 8 2006, 01:34 PM~5391290
> *damn you can predict the future???
> 
> whats 2 nights lotto #s
> *


ryan are you talkin to me on that?

my boss told me that no one is gettin any days off that week due to she knows she havin the baby,she knows she aint keepin me from havin the picnic,ill walk she tries that.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

LOL


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

VENG- U STILL GONNA BE THERE TO TAKE PICS FOR THE CHRONICLE WEB SITE?? :thumbsup: AND CHEHAHLIS


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@May 9 2006, 02:18 PM~5397880
> *ALL LONG AS IT STAYS THAT WAY!!
> KILLER CALEB BRING SOMTHING DOWN 4 THE BANQUET-- U GOIN??
> *


MY FAMILY'S CLUB!!!!!!!!!!!! OF COURSE I'M GOING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

REEL GOOD


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@May 9 2006, 11:44 AM~5397052
> *dont know nuttin bout it?? got any more info??
> 
> is it in Olympia? Lowriders? everthing? hop?
> ...


its at the colledge up in bellingham, mostly lolo's and will be a hop.... move in start at about 9 i think....


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@May 10 2006, 07:45 AM~5401774
> * VENG- U STILL GONNA BE THERE TO TAKE PICS FOR THE CHRONICLE WEB SITE?? :thumbsup: AND CHEHAHLIS
> *


chehalis ill be there,portland i cant make it,but you know ill be gettin some from the picnic we throwin too


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@May 9 2006, 04:44 PM~5397730
> *OKOK I WILL SEND U ONE- IF U PROMISE TO KEEP YOUR STUPIDITY OFF MY TOPICS COOL? U COME ON AND TALK REAL ITS ALL GOOD & I GOT U ON THE DVD.
> 
> SO SHOULD I SPEND THE MONEY TO SEND YOU SOMETHING- U PROBABLY JUST GUNNA TALK SHIT ABOUT??? THATS WHY SCOTTY AINT GOT ONE YET- WISECRACKER-  WE TRYIN TO KEEP THIS LOWRIDIN THING POSITIVE.
> ...



HOOK IT UP HOMIE AND I WILL SHOW IT TO MY MEMBERS TOO ....LETS DO IT !!!!!!!!!


SEND IT FAST ,THE SOONER IT COMES TO ME THE LESS OFFTOPIC FOOLISHNESS I WILL DO AND WEN I GET IT NO MOREAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA FOOLISHNESS IN HEREAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

v.3 commin 2gether nicely!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@May 11 2006, 08:23 AM~5408720
> *v.3 commin 2gether nicely!!
> *


I STILL DON'T HAVE 2!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@May 11 2006, 12:22 PM~5409067
> *I STILL DON'T HAVE 2!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


I DONT HAVE 1 OR 2 WTFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF :angry:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

WWW.CARSHOWSCENE.COM :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

what up serj- anyone see these videos??? :thumbsup:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

i got volume 1 now i just need to get 2 and 3


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)




----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

whassup man.


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@May 11 2006, 06:50 PM~5412587
> *i got volume 1 now i just need to get 2 and 3
> *


I HAVE NONE!!!!!! :angry: DAMN RYAN!!!!!!!!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

scotty i didnt get mine from ryan....


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

youll be seein me soon


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

STILL NO DVD????


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 12 2006, 10:28 AM~5416139
> *STILL NO DVD????
> *



fuck dude i asked u to pay for atleast the shipping to Canada dog... 

u cant even do that much :uh: :uh: 

GET WITH THE PROGRAM


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

LOOK OUT FOR THE END OF THE YEAR RIDERS BBQ IN P.O.

DETAILS ARE IN THE WORKS- IT WILL BE A GET TOGETHER 2 REMEMBER TENITIVE DATE 9/03

ALL LOWRIDERS WELCOME: FREE FOOD- NOT JUST HOT DOGS- WE TALKIN CARNA ASADA, CHICKEN,SHRIMP @ FISH FOR THE OGS!!

KNUCKLE HEADS NOT ALLOWED!!!


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@May 12 2006, 04:23 PM~5416734
> *fuck dude i asked u to pay for atleast the shipping to Canada dog...
> 
> u cant even do that much  :uh:  :uh:
> ...


I TOLD YOU FUCKER REVERSE THE CHARGE SEND IT FOKKER


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@May 12 2006, 01:23 PM~5416734
> *fuck dude i asked u to pay for atleast the shipping to Canada dog...
> 
> u cant even do that much  :uh:  :uh:
> ...


I HAVE MY MONEY SUCKA!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@May 12 2006, 10:48 AM~5415926
> *youll be seein me soon
> *


who me? :biggrin:


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@May 12 2006, 12:30 PM~5416777
> *LOOK OUT FOR THE END OF THE YEAR RIDERS BBQ IN P.O.
> 
> DETAILS ARE IN THE WORKS- IT WILL BE A GET TOGETHER 2 REMEMBER  TENITIVE DATE 9/03
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)




----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

WHOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@May 12 2006, 12:30 PM~5416777
> *LOOK OUT FOR THE END OF THE YEAR RIDERS BBQ IN P.O.
> 
> DETAILS ARE IN THE WORKS- IT WILL BE A GET TOGETHER 2 REMEMBER  TENITIVE DATE 9/03
> ...


oh hell yeah. damn you trying to do it up bigg aintcha? anymore details on the show your trying to do?


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

who went 2 the B LEGIT CONCERT?

THE AFTER PARTY GOT WAY SHITTY


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ill try n make it to the party ryan but as long as its around sept, as i aint makin no shows except the picnic in august.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

ryan will you have my dvd at chehalis?


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

u knoww

house call in PO this weekend


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

what ???? can we get an insight ?


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

pm me 4 the details

keepin it knuckle head free!!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ryan do i get a sneek peak on this one?


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

TTT FOR YOU FOKKERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

w t f


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

BAHAHAHARYANAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

mayhem grow up for once,


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@May 18 2006, 02:22 AM~5449039
> *mayhem grow up for once,
> *


I CANT


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Feb 16 2006, 11:55 PM~4865255
> *THE PMS I M GETTIN ABOUT SCOTTIE ARE GOLD FAMILY
> *


POST THEM THEN!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@May 15 2006, 12:46 PM~5432722
> *u knoww
> 
> house call in PO this weekend
> *


did it go down?i was out of town.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

NO!!!! BUT MY CAD WAS!!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 18 2006, 07:39 AM~5450050
> *I CANT
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: i know i was just pitchin ya shit homie.


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

3 pages back ttt


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@May 23 2006, 01:59 AM~5478280
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  i know i was just pitchin ya shit homie.
> *


HAHA FOKKER :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

lol


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@May 24 2006, 02:31 PM~5488301
> *3 pages back ttt
> *


back two the top again


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

*WHERE WERE U TONE????? CHEHALIS WAS HOPPIN *:biggrin:

MY BOY VENG GOT SOME GOOD SNAPSSS- HE GONNA POST

THANK YOU TO EVERYONE FOR SUPPORTIN THE CHRONICLES MUCH LOVE!!!!!

GREAT TO SEE THE COMMON FACES AND MEET THE NEW :biggrin: ONES


C U ALL SOOON!!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:biggrin: indeed the smurf was on the camera and sellin the dvds like hot cakes,

ill try n make yak,but i cant take the olds,thanks ryan it was a blast,
just hit me up so i can post em on the website!


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@May 28 2006, 09:35 PM~5511731
> *WHERE WERE U TONE????? CHEHALIS WAS HOPPIN :biggrin:
> 
> MY BOY VENG GOT SOME GOOD SNAPSSS- HE GONNA POST
> ...


damn dawg, you was supposed to give me the shit, not veng.... j/p


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

:biggrin: sup fellas..


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

veng- cant thank u enough homie!! cant wait 2 do it again!!!


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)




----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@May 29 2006, 12:23 PM~5514449
> *veng- cant thank u enough homie!! cant wait 2 do it again!!!
> *


no problem homie,how bout we roll to yakima together and split the booth shift with pic shifts. :biggrin:


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

where the pics lol :0


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@May 28 2006, 10:35 PM~5511731
> *WHERE WERE U TONE????? CHEHALIS WAS HOPPIN :biggrin:
> 
> MY BOY VENG GOT SOME GOOD SNAPSSS- HE GONNA POST
> ...


personal reasons couldn't go.   :angry: :angry:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dylante63_@May 30 2006, 03:24 PM~5521515
> *where the pics lol :0
> *


look under shows and events for chehalis,i just posted a lot of em in there.


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

loved the dvd fo sho
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

loved the dvd fo sho
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

damn server


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

i loved it too, ryan you didnt say that the air dam blew out from under you car like that,it musta flew about 5 feet :biggrin:

looks good homie,now i need to watch vol. 2 next time i get a day off.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

GOOD GOOD- THATS WHAT I WANT TO HEAR- YOULL LIKE 2 JUST AS MUCH- I PROMISE!!

COMMENTS SUGGESTIONS PLEASE!!


CAR WAS CHIPPN FIRST EVER TEST HOP- I THOUGHT IT WAS FUNNY :biggrin:


C U ALL ON THE TENTH


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

cant wait to see it,

hmmm,as per suggestions,id have to watch it again so i can give one.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

u be there on june 10?


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ill be tryin to make it to yakima on july 9 but before that its really iffy,besides the olds aint makin no more long trips till i fix a couple things.... 





im wishin i could make it,


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ttt for the homie.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

c the finished cover??


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

so what are the changes that you made?


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

CLICK ON YOUR LINK HOMIE


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

new cover kicks ass,


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

THANKS C U SATURDAY??


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

sorry workin


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

hope the weather holds up!!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

u aint the only one, i gotta work in it.


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

TTT


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

sup capone


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jun 11 2006, 01:08 AM~5587899
> *sup capone
> *


nothing just laying down in the trenches


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

i hear that,,


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

ryan where you going this week-end?north or south west?


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

if south being hillsboro- THE CHRONICLES WILL BE TAPING AT BOTH!!


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

:0 double duty, whats up guys.. :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

what up G


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

nada lot here,was in an accident monday,left me pretty much jobless and unable to work,,,,


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

what happened man?


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

Everyone coming to the XXX show right?


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by olskoolkaddy_@Jun 15 2006, 01:05 PM~5612777
> *what happened man?
> *


equipment failure,brakes on company car caused it to steer into oncoming traffic and ended with a head on collision,my boss cant fire me till i am able to return to full time and i cant work at all right now,so im stuck like chuck workin with l&i,other than that i just been workin on gettin my airbrush workin so i can get to paintin some models or something......


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

sup Riders hows everyone doing? :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

SEE U IN YAKS!!


----------



## grapevine509 (Jan 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jun 20 2006, 06:13 PM~5642554
> *SEE U IN YAKS!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

wishin i was goin to yak,,,,,

the olds blew a belt monday night,got new one one last night,still need to get it adjusted....


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

CANT WAIT 2 KICK IT WITH ALL THE HOMIES!!!


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jun 22 2006, 10:52 AM~5650903
> *CANT WAIT 2 KICK IT WITH ALL THE HOMIES!!!
> *


 :biggrin: and do a lil uffin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

shit ima be doin my best ot make it out there,olds or not....


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

back to the top.. if u all havent seen these dvds, u need to. :thumbsup:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

i got all 3 volumes....


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

VENG GLAD U OK- BRANDONS BEEN TRYIN TO GET AHOLD OF U.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

i know he got in touch with me,

picnic is cancelled though......


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

SEE US @ THE LOWRIDER SCENE BOOTH


----------

